# Io ci apro un thread.



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Ho deciso che ci apro un thread. 

Prologo:

Da qualche mese ho cambiato cliente. Ora offro le mie prestazioni a un gigante della telefonia. Qui ho conosciuto E. anche lui della mia stessa età, un tipo anche abbastanza forte se vogliamo dirla tutta, sul lavoro uno in gamba, per me non ha nulla che non vada a livello fisico, nel senso che potrebbe anche essere definito piacente.. Ma ha un tallone d'Achille: le donne. Vorrei avere le capacità d'esposizione adatte per descrivere la situazione in modo soddisfacente. Questo è ossessionato dalle donne, ma non è puttaniere, anzi, esattamente il contrario, ma è alla ricerca spasmodica: vive di leggende metropolitane (le russe s'innamorano, le sudamericane sono calienti, etc etc).
Ogni volta che ci vado a pranzo mi racconta qualcuna delle sue vicissitudini, e io, fra un sorso di birra e un boccone di cotoloetta, penso: non è possibile. Ho deciso che condividerò questi aneddoti, perchè oggi, dopo l'ennesima disavventura che mi ha raccontato, ho avuto una folgorazione: se ci scrivo un libro ne esce un successo editoriale che al confronto 50 sfumature di grigio mi fa una pippa a quattro mani.

Partiamo col primo capitolo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Vai, vai, che vogliamo ridere pure noi!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

:yes:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

Ma scrivi qui o sul blogge?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

*dai avanti Tuba*

Pero' il tuo nuovo amico lo sego subito "le russe s'innamorano" 

Se dei sordi ahahahahah! Occhi a banconote!


blu


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

*E ed il Brasile.*

Dopo la prima settimana in questo nuovo posto noto che la mia conoscenza della capoeira e in genere del folklore brasiliano, colpisce E. in modo particolare. Mi dice che lui è (stato) fidanzato con una ragazza brasiliana, conosciuta a Milano e vivente a Milano (all'epoca), e che è affascinato da Brasile in particolare. Appena ritornati alla scrivania si preoccupa d farmi vedere, su facebook, le foto di questa tipa (una topa che ci vuole il megafono per dirle che è topa). Mi dice che lei adesso, dopo un periodo passato in Germania, è tornata in Brasile (non mi ricordo quale città, direi San Paolo, ma non sono sicurissimo). Qualche mattina dopo, sento E., che è impegnato in un conversazione su MSN con la suddetta, smoccolare di brutto. Siccome io sono uno che ama farsi i cazzi propri, gli chiedo: E. cosa succede ? Quella scema della mia ragazza (notare: la chiama la mia ragazza sebbene non la veda da almeno un anno), oggi ha fatto il concorso per entrare nell'equivalente della _GrandeImpresaDellaTelefonia _brasiliana, aveva risposto correttamente a tutte le risposte, ma siccome ha fatto copiare una sua amica, le hanno beccate e le hanno espulse, basta, io non le mando più neanche un euro.
E, scusa, perchè ? Vorresti dirmi che tu a questa le mandi regolarmente dei soldi.
Si, mi dice che ne ha bisogno etc etc
E. scusa, tanto per continuare a farmi i cazzi miei, e quanto le mandi ?
Fra i 400 e i 500 Euro al mese.

----------------------------------------------

Okkkkeeeeiiiiii continuiamo a farci del male.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo la prima settimana in questo nuovo posto noto che la mia conoscenza della capoeira e in genere del folklore brasiliano, colpisce E. in modo particolare. Mi dice che lui è (stato) fidanzato con una ragazza brasiliana, conosciuta a Milano e vivente a Milano (all'epoca), e che è affascinato da Brasile in particolare. Appena ritornati alla scrivania si preoccupa d farmi vedere, su facebook, le foto di questa tipa (una topa che ci vuole il megafono per dirle che è topa). Mi dice che lei adesso, dopo un periodo passato in Germania, è tornata in Brasile (non mi ricordo quale città, direi San Paolo, ma non sono sicurissimo). Qualche mattina dopo, sento E., che è impegnato in un conversazione su MSN con la suddetta, smoccolare di brutto. Siccome io sono uno che ama farsi i cazzi propri, gli chiedo: E. cosa succede ? Quella scema della mia ragazza (notare: la chiama la mia ragazza sebbene non la veda da almeno un anno), oggi ha fatto il concorso per entrare nell'equivalente della _GrandeImpresaDellaTelefonia _brasiliana, aveva risposto correttamente a tutte le risposte, ma siccome ha fatto copiare una sua amica, le hanno beccate e le hanno espulse, basta, io non le mando più neanche un euro.
> E, scusa, perchè ? Vorresti dirmi che tu a questa le mandi regolarmente dei soldi.
> Si, mi dice che ne ha bisogno etc etc
> E. scusa, tanto per continuare a farmi i cazzi miei, e quanto le mandi ?
> ...


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Me c'è metto pure io con questo!

blu


----------



## Hirohito (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo la prima settimana in questo nuovo posto noto che la mia conoscenza della capoeira e in genere del folklore brasiliano, colpisce E. in modo particolare. Mi dice che lui è (stato) fidanzato con una ragazza brasiliana, conosciuta a Milano e vivente a Milano (all'epoca), e che è affascinato da Brasile in particolare. Appena ritornati alla scrivania si preoccupa d farmi vedere, su facebook, le foto di questa tipa (una topa che ci vuole il megafono per dirle che è topa). Mi dice che lei adesso, dopo un periodo passato in Germania, è tornata in Brasile (non mi ricordo quale città, direi San Paolo, ma non sono sicurissimo). Qualche mattina dopo, sento E., che è impegnato in un conversazione su MSN con la suddetta, smoccolare di brutto. Siccome io sono uno che ama farsi i cazzi propri, gli chiedo: E. cosa succede ? Quella scema della mia ragazza (notare: la chiama la mia ragazza sebbene non la veda da almeno un anno), oggi ha fatto il concorso per entrare nell'equivalente della _GrandeImpresaDellaTelefonia _brasiliana, aveva risposto correttamente a tutte le risposte, ma siccome ha fatto copiare una sua amica, le hanno beccate e le hanno espulse, basta, io non le mando più neanche un euro.
> E, scusa, perchè ? Vorresti dirmi che tu a questa le mandi regolarmente dei soldi.
> Si, mi dice che ne ha bisogno etc etc
> E. scusa, tanto per continuare a farmi i cazzi miei, e quanto le mandi ?
> ...


Ne conosco altri, di questi poveracci. Anche affermati professionisti. Non sono puttanieri. Sarebbe già un progresso x loro. 
Sono semplicemente così soli che manco si rendono conto di essere usati.
O lo ritengono normale, tanto è normale comprare, in questo mondo. Anche l'affetto.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ne conosco altri, di questi poveracci. Anche affermati professionisti. Non sono puttanieri. Sarebbe già un progresso x loro.
> Sono semplicemente così soli che manco si rendono conto di essere usati.
> O lo ritengono normale, tanto è normale comprare, in questo mondo. Anche l'affetto.


E gia' ,ma Tuba daje na scossa !

blu


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

*E. e le (amiche delle) colleghe.*

Questa è fantastica.
Siccome E. comunque è un tipo anche brillante e capace di farsi voler bene, riscuote la simpatia (pietà ?) delle colleghe. Una in particolare, ora in maternità, lo aveva preso abbastanza a cuore, e decide di fargli conoscere la sua coinquilina. Stà storia dell'appuntamento di E. con l'amica di G. è stato il motivo dei frizzi e lazzi intrascrivania per tutta la settimana.
Il lunedì dopo, davanti alle macchinette del caffè, E. ancora non era arrivato, e G. (la collega che le aveva organizzato l'appuntamento), era nera: Appena arriva E. lo massacro di botte 

Praticamente è successo questo: s'incontrano il sabato sera, e tutto sembra andare come deve andare. Si ridanno appuntamento per il giorno dopo (la domenica) a pranzo (E. la invita a casa sua). Solo che proprio mentre stà cucinando e lei stà apparecchiando la tavola, telefona la mamma di E, e, a quanto pare, E. non riesce a dire no alla mamma.

Davanti agli occhi esterrefatti della tipa (almeno io immagino siano stati così) avviene questo.

Senti, purtroppo non possiamo mangiare insieme, ha chiamato mia madre, ha detto che ha preparato anche per me e devo andare, ma tu se vuoi puoi rimanere, tanto ormai ho cucinato, ci vediamo fra un pò dai, ciao.

E prima che questa potesse dire A o B, esce di casa e............LA CHIUDE DENTRO.

Quando è ritornato, parole di E.: era incazzata nera, ma mica capisco perchè.

Pensiero del Tuba non espresso ad alta voce: Ringrazia che hai ritrovato casa tutta sana


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Ma cazzo tuba tutte le fortune tu?Ma questo con le cazzate sposta le case...ed io in stanza con 4 donne.......!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Io lo voglio conoscere.....

Mi hai fatto tornare il buon umore....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Personalmente questi personaggi a me sanno di sfigati....

gli piacciono le donne ma è capace di trovarsene una italiana che non importa sua italiana ma che viva in Italia e che lavori per mantenersi ... 
Noi donne gia siamo illuse ma gli uomini per metterli nel saccoccia ci vuole tanto...
poi a chi non piacciono le donne....
questi tipi Sono i classici single per scelta....( degli altri peró)


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

ma lo avete preso coi punti???? è fantastico........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lo avete preso coi punti???? è fantastico........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma poi ti immagini sentire Tuba che le racconta dal vivo? 
mi ricoverano con una colica come minimo:smile:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma poi ti immagini sentire Tuba che le racconta dal vivo?
> mi ricoverano con una colica come minimo:smile:


è ma 'ndo scappa...mo che va in ferie viene a Roma e lo sequestro! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Personalmente questi personaggi a me sanno di sfigati....
> 
> gli piacciono le donne ma è capace di trovarsene una italiana che non importa sua italiana ma che viva in Italia e che lavori per mantenersi ...
> Noi donne gia siamo illuse ma gli uomini per metterli nel saccoccia ci vuole tanto...
> ...



minchia Luna... e fattela 'na risata ogni tanto....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

sul primo posso capire...ma il secondo fatto è inquietante e non poco.
ma dici sul serio che l'ha chiusa? a parte il fatto che è un reato....lui sta male , convincetelo ad andare da uno bravo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia Luna... e fattela 'na risata ogni tanto....


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

*ot perdon*



Minerva ha detto:


> sul primo posso capire...ma il secondo fatto è inquietante e non poco.
> ma dici sul serio che l'ha chiusa? a parte il fatto che è un reato....lui sta male , convincetelo ad andare da uno bravo.


Dea molto molto bello questo dipinto!!!


blu


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia Luna... e fattela 'na risata ogni tanto....


sarà.avesse chiuso me non avrei riso per nulla e avrei chiamato i carabinieri


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

questo è cranio.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul primo posso capire...ma il secondo fatto è inquietante e non poco.
> ma dici sul serio che l'ha chiusa? a parte il fatto che è un reato....lui sta male , convincetelo ad andare da uno bravo.


E' quello che gli ho detto: ma non ti è balenato in mente che se quella voleva, un bella denuncia per sequestro di persona non te lo toglieva nessuno ?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' quello che gli ho detto: ma non ti è balenato in mente che se quella voleva, un bella denuncia per sequestro di persona non te lo toglieva nessuno ?



Secondo me ha pensato, esco di casa e chiudo che faccio lascio le chiavi a una perfetta sconosciuta.......


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

ma è una scena da thriller quando, dopo momenti rassicuranti che dipingono il tizio come sempliciotto e burlone ...qualche brividino sospettoso s'insinua ..
magari la mamma è uno scheletro seduto su una sedia a dondolo...e lui è (tocca postarlo per la seconda volta in pochi giorni)
non fate la doccia in casa sua!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Tuba, dato che non tutti hanno la fortuna di poterti incontrare, direi che devi fare un video dove racconti tutto!
Ha ragione Farfy, queste son cose che vanno sentite raccontate da te di persona!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica.
> Siccome E. comunque è un tipo anche brillante e capace di farsi voler bene, riscuote la simpatia (pietà ?) delle colleghe. Una in particolare, ora in maternità, lo aveva preso abbastanza a cuore, e decide di fargli conoscere la sua coinquilina. Stà storia dell'appuntamento di E. con l'amica di G. è stato il motivo dei frizzi e lazzi intrascrivania per tutta la settimana.
> Il lunedì dopo, davanti alle macchinette del caffè, E. ancora non era arrivato, e G. (la collega che le aveva organizzato l'appuntamento), era nera: Appena arriva E. lo massacro di botte
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia Luna... e fattela 'na risata ogni tanto....



Ehm .... 
Troppo acida????
sarà che è almeno una settimana che non faccio all'ammmoreee


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehm ....
> Troppo acida????
> sarà che è almeno una settimana che non faccio all'ammmoreee



è il caldo!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

*E. e le vacanze a Roma.*

Questa me l'ha raccontata oggi a pranzo, ed è stata la molla che mi spinto a scrivere.

E., come da copione è un assiduo frequentatore di chat, e appunto in chat, conosce questa tipa, italianissima, anzi peggio: BRIANZOLA CONTADINA mai uscita dal paesello.

Decidono di fare insieme una vacanza a Roma, città in cui nessuno dei due era mai stato. Siccome questa non aveva mai preso un treno in vita sua (parole di E.), e non sapeva affatto come muoversi, ci pensa E. ad organizzare tutto: prenotazione treno, albergo, itinerari turistici, etc etc. Peccato che non gli si accende neanche una lampadina, quando, ormai in viaggio, la tipa gli dice che a Roma vorrebbe conoscere, dal vivo, anche un altro da lei conosciuto in chat.
Passano i primi giorni a Roma, e finalmente arriva l'incontro con questo terzo tipo, che faceva parte della scorta, o comunque si occupava della sicurezza, dell'allora sindaco di Roma Veltroni. Grazie ai suoi lasciapassare offre ai due di far vedere Roma e il suo panorama mozzafiato da una terrazza, inaccessibile ai più, del Campidoglio. Salgono con quest'ascensore montacarichi e si godono il panorama. Al momento di scendere il tipo dice ad E. (riporto le fedeli parole di E. come me le ha dette un'ora fa): senti, già abbiamo rischiato a salire, ma questo montacarichi più di tre persone non le regge: fai una cosa, scendi prima tu e poi veniamo noi.

E LUI CI CREDE 

Tuba, mi dice, eppure mentre scendevo sulla targhetta c'era scritto: MAX 13 PERSONE....BHO 

Solo che poi, sempre parole di E., questi due ci mettevano una cifra a scendere (Ma và ? pensiero inespresso del Tuba che a momenti spruzza tutta la Becks sul tavolo), e, strano, quando decido di risalire il montacarichi era bloccato e quindi sono dovuto risalire a piedi e quando sono arrivato su ho visto che lei si stava riallacciando la camicetta; e infatti la sera stessa, E., colto da un'intuizione geniale, decide di spiare il di lei cellulare mentre lei si stava facendo la doccia e primi due sms che legge sono del tipo che dice: Hai un seno stupendo (il primo) Quando molli quel rompiscatole (il secondo).

E tu allora che hai fatto ? Chiedo io.

Abbiamo litigato e me ne sono tornato a Milano.

E quanto mancava alla fine della vacanza ? 

Tre giorni. 

E se invece di tornartene a Milano da solo, sbattevi lei fuori dalla camera (da te pagata) e ti godevi Roma da solo ? 

Non mi è venuto in mente.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà.avesse chiuso me non avrei riso per nulla e avrei chiamato i carabinieri



Minni anche tu ..... un po' di ironia !!!!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me ha pensato, esco di casa e chiudo che faccio lascio le chiavi a una perfetta sconosciuta.......



Pressapoco l'E. pensiero è stato questo.


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è una scena da thriller quando, dopo momenti rassicuranti che dipingono il tizio come sempliciotto e burlone ...qualche brividino sospettoso s'insinua ..
> *magari la mamma è uno scheletro seduto su una sedia a dondolo*...e lui è (tocca postarlo per la seconda volta in pochi giorni)
> non fate la doccia in casa sua!!



Che meraviglia di personaggio però, Minerva.

*‎*_"È doloroso che una madre debba pronunciare parole che condannano il proprio figlio, ma non posso permettere che loro mi credano capace di commettere un assassinio. Ora lo rinchiuderanno come avrei dovuto fare io quando era bambino. È sempre stato cattivo e ora aveva intenzione di dire che ero stata io ad uccidere quelle ragazze e quell'uomo, come se io potessi fare un'altra cosa all' infuori di star seduta immobile e guardar fisso come uno di quei suoi uccellacci impagliati. Loro sanno che io non posso alzare neppure un dito… e non mi muoverò! Me ne starò seduta qui tranquilla, nel caso che loro sospettassero di me. Probabilmente ora mi stanno sorvegliando, ma lasciamoli fare. Farò vedere loro che specie di persona sono. Non scaccerò nemmeno quella mosca. Spero che mi stiano osservando, così vedranno. Vedranno e sapranno. E diranno a tutti: "Ma se lei non farebbe male neppure ad una mosca!"_.

Fantastico Psycho. *

*


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa me l'ha raccontata oggi a pranzo, ed è stata la molla che mi spinto a scrivere.
> 
> E., come da copione è un assiduo frequentatore di chat, e appunto in chat, conosce questa tipa, italianissima, anzi peggio: BRIANZOLA CONTADINA mai uscita dal paesello.
> 
> ...


no vabbè ma questo l'hanno montato al contrario?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tuba, dato che non tutti hanno la fortuna di poterti incontrare, direi che devi fare un video dove racconti tutto!
> Ha ragione Farfy, queste son cose che vanno sentite raccontate da te di persona!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


None......deve raccontarle ad un bravo sceneggiatore e poi vendere il soggetto ad un produttore.

qui ci esce un ciclo di film a livello della serie di Fantozzi

Tuba,sto tizio è 'na miniera d'oro,brevettiamolo o ce lo fregano


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pressapoco l'E. pensiero è stato questo.


E' il caso di preoccuparmi?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no vabbè ma questo l'hanno montato al contrario?




Bellissima questa: montato al contrario:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissima questa: montato al contrario:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pressapoco l'E. pensiero è stato questo.


ma picchiarlo 2 volte al giorno sto E,prima dei pasti?

no,tanto per vedere se gli si riattivano le sinapsi


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

A me fa più pena che altro.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Questo*

Questo è il classico cornutone felice e contento....!:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A me fa più pena che altro.


E' chiaro che si tratta di un alienato. Una sorta di nerd che vive nel suo mondo fatato. La stessa storia della mamma è emblematica. Un bamboccione di quelli da manuale.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E' chiaro che si tratta di un alienato. Una sorta di nerd che vive nel suo mondo fatato. La stessa storia della mamma è emblematica. Un bamboccione di quelli da manuale.


infatti sono tentato di prenderlo su come sacco da botte.

secondo me,questo qui se lo picchi ti ringrazia pure


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E' chiaro che si tratta di un alienato. Una sorta di nerd che vive nel suo mondo fatato. La stessa storia della mamma è emblematica. Un bamboccione di quelli da manuale.





perplesso ha detto:


> infatti sono tentato di prenderlo su come sacco da botte.
> 
> secondo me,questo qui se lo picchi ti ringrazia pure


Sono abbastanza basito in effetti... magari è sempre stato solo,
o non avendo mai avuto una ragazza nel senso stretto del termine, 
elemosina affetto in giro..

Mah


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

NO Sangre,questo è proprio scemo.

la scenetta del montacarichi è emblematica


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che meraviglia di personaggio però, Minerva.
> 
> *‎*_"È doloroso che una madre debba pronunciare parole che condannano il proprio figlio, ma non posso permettere che loro mi credano capace di commettere un assassinio. Ora lo rinchiuderanno come avrei dovuto fare io quando era bambino. È sempre stato cattivo e ora aveva intenzione di dire che ero stata io ad uccidere quelle ragazze e quell'uomo, come se io potessi fare un'altra cosa all' infuori di star seduta immobile e guardar fisso come uno di quei suoi uccellacci impagliati. Loro sanno che io non posso alzare neppure un dito… e non mi muoverò! Me ne starò seduta qui tranquilla, nel caso che loro sospettassero di me. Probabilmente ora mi stanno sorvegliando, ma lasciamoli fare. Farò vedere loro che specie di persona sono. Non scaccerò nemmeno quella mosca. Spero che mi stiano osservando, così vedranno. Vedranno e sapranno. E diranno a tutti: "Ma se lei non farebbe male neppure ad una mosca!"_.
> 
> ...


sai che me ne vergogno moltissimo....ma questa parte finale con la voce della madre l'ho vista solo ultimamente ...ed era l'ennesima volta .
ed era fondamentale
film inarrivabile


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> NO Sangre,questo è proprio scemo.
> 
> la scenetta del montacarichi è emblematica


no perchè invece quella della poveretta chiusa in casa? 

ps. è appena finita la conferenza stampa di De Rossi: Danielino non se ne va


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

però, guardate che sono proprio quelli che un giorno impazziscono e possono fare qualcosa di male a loro o agli altri.
e tutti diranno : _ma era una così brava persona_


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no perchè invece quella della poveretta chiusa in casa?
> 
> ps. è appena finita la conferenza stampa di De Rossi: Danielino non se ne va


Vista anch'io in diretta su Roma Channel.  mai avuto dubbi,bimba 

la poveretta chiusa in casa secondo me era suonata quanto lui,visto che l'ha pure aspettato senza chiamare i pompieri


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> NO Sangre,questo è proprio scemo.
> 
> la scenetta del montacarichi è emblematica


Sarà ma io di persone sc*I*eme non ne ho ancora trovate...
Cioè questo sembra proprio che non ci arriva...

Magari è solo talmente buono che è completamente privo di "malizia".
O ingenuo, se preferisci.

Sarà che mi ricorda un pò un caro amico.

Boh.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sarà ma io di persone sc*I*eme non ne ho ancora trovate...
> Cioè questo sembra proprio che non ci arriva...
> 
> Magari è solo talmente buono che è completamente privo di "malizia".
> ...


perchè,tu uno che proprio non ci arriva lo chiami buono?


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ps. è appena finita la conferenza stampa di De Rossi: Danielino non se ne va


:up:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vista anch'io in diretta su Roma Channel.  mai avuto dubbi,bimba
> 
> la poveretta chiusa in casa secondo me *era suonata quanto *lui,visto che l'ha pure aspettato senza chiamare i pompieri



anche un pochettino di più.... 


per il resto..nemmeno io avevo dubbi...ma sentirlo da lui è un'altra cosa!

......quest'anno in curva sud solo gli abbonati.... caxxo :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè,tu uno che proprio non ci arriva lo chiami buono?


Non hai capito

Diciamo ... "ottuso"


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non hai capito
> 
> Diciamo ... "ottuso"


Sangre,nun ce giramo attorno dai.....guarda l'ultima frase nella firma di Simy e cambia una parola.....il resto è lapidariamente identico


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sangre,nun ce giramo attorno dai.....guarda l'ultima frase nella firma di Simy e cambia una parola.....il resto è lapidariamente identico



:up:esattamente si! :up:

Per cortesia chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome!


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sangre,nun ce giramo attorno dai.....guarda l'ultima frase nella firma di Simy e cambia una parola.....il resto è lapidariamente identico


:singleeye:

A me fa pena comunque


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Un gran coglione!


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche un pochettino di più....
> 
> 
> per il resto..nemmeno io avevo dubbi...ma sentirlo da lui è un'altra cosa!
> ...


ieri c'era il superlunedì per la prenotazione dei biglietti singoli di tutte le partite....ne hai approfittato?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

*E. e i presrvativi.*

Questa me l'hanno raccontata, e quindi la riporto di seconda mano.

Vista la vicinanza con casa sua, a quanto pare ad E. ogni tanto piace farsi una passeggiata a guardare le vetrine di Corso Buenos Aires. Questa via effettivamente è una delle classiche vie dello shopping Low Cost milanese (bellissimo il negozio d'abbigliamento sulla cui vetrina lampeggia il nome del negozio stesso: LA ZOCCOLA). Peccato sia anche una delle vie con la più alta concentrazione di night e locali affini, ed è molto facile trovare cubiste e ballerine di lap dance chi si fanno un aperitivo prima di cominciare a lavorare. (o che sono lì per arrotondare lo stipendio).

Insomma durante una di queste passeggiate domenicali, E. conosce questa, tipa: un drink, un gelato, quattro chiacchiere, e, chissà come mai, la tipa dice acconsente ad andare a casa di E. Anzi a quanto pare è stata proprio lei a proporre di passare il resto del pomeriggio a casa di lui. Solo che E. è sprovvisto di "protezione" e quindi si fermano davanti ad un distributore automatico di una farmacia per comprarne. Quando la tipa vede che lui stà prendendo uan confezione da 6, gli dice:

Ma caru, belu biundino, prendi confescione da 12.

Ma guarda che 6 bastano e avanzano, perchie mi hai preso.....

Ma carinho, fidati di me, 6 non bastano, prendi cnfescione da 12, e mi raccomando prendi gli extra long/large/super size


A quel punto a E. è venuto in mente che aveva altro da fare quel pomeriggio, la mamma aveva preparato il thè


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ieri c'era il superlunedì per la prenotazione dei biglietti singoli di tutte le partite....ne hai approfittato?


no...stasera capiamo quanti siamo....
e poi se non sbaglio i botteghini aprivano oggi.... 

cmq appurato che in curva sud non si può più andare credo che opteremo per i distinti sud....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> 
> A me fa pena comunque


altro che ridere....mi viene da piangereiange: sprrrroott di chi era questa cravatta?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...stasera capiamo quanti siamo....
> e poi se non sbaglio i botteghini aprivano oggi....
> 
> cmq appurato che in curva sud non si può più andare credo che opteremo per i distinti sud....


no,io intendevo quell'iniziativa per cui tu andavi sul sito ufficiale della Roma e potevi prenotare online i biglietti per le singole partite di tutto il campionato,dicevano che per la partita con l'impero del male c'è stato il boom

Distinti Sud che lato? Monte Mario o Tevere?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa me l'hanno raccontata, e quindi la riporto di seconda mano.
> 
> Vista la vicinanza con casa sua, a quanto pare ad E. ogni tanto piace farsi una passeggiata a guardare le vetrine di Corso Buenos Aires. Questa via effettivamente è una delle classiche vie dello shopping Low Cost milanese (bellissimo il negozio d'abbigliamento sulla cui vetrina lampeggia il nome del negozio stesso: LA ZOCCOLA). Peccato sia anche una delle vie con la più alta concentrazione di night e locali affini, ed è molto facile trovare cubiste e ballerine di lap dance chi si fanno un aperitivo prima di cominciare a lavorare. (o che sono lì per arrotondare lo stipendio).
> 
> ...


Piccoli Nerd crescono. Almeno qui qualche neurone era attivo!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Tuby, amico, con tutto il rispetto io a sto tizio mica ci credo. E' un parto della tua fantasia malata, tipo l'amico immaginario. Ecco: il collega immaginario.


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,io intendevo quell'iniziativa per cui tu andavi sul sito ufficiale della Roma e potevi prenotare online i biglietti per le singole partite di tutto il campionato,dicevano che per la partita con l'impero del male c'è stato il boom
> 
> Distinti Sud che lato? Monte Mario o Tevere?


Tevere....

io per il derby non ci vado.... scaramanzia....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuby, amico, con tutto il rispetto io a sto tizio mica ci credo. E' un parto della tua fantasia malata, tipo l'amico immaginario. Ecco: il collega immaginario.


ma allora è tubarao il folle


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuby, amico, con tutto il rispetto io a sto tizio mica ci credo. E' un parto della tua fantasia malata, tipo l'amico immaginario. Ecco: il collega immaginario.


Vorresti dire che il vero alienato è Tuba? Non lo conosci


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Piccoli Nerd crescono. Almeno qui qualche neurone era attivo!


infatti qui non dico che s'è comportato bene,ma almeno ha dimostrato un minimo di risveglio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti qui non dico che s'è comportato bene,ma almeno ha dimostrato un minimo di risveglio


A meno che non ne abbia fatto una questione di risparmio!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tevere....
> 
> io per il derby non ci vado.... scaramanzia....


no,io non intendevo il derby....qui x l'impero del male s'intende quelli con l'allenatore attualmente squalificato

ti mette troppa ansia il derby?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A meno che non ne abbia fatto una questione di risparmio!!!!!


mah da un soggetto simile,tutto è plausibile


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuby, amico, con tutto il rispetto io a sto tizio mica ci credo. E' un parto della tua fantasia malata, tipo l'amico immaginario. Ecco: il collega immaginario.


Questo non lo so...
Ma non so...
quanto divertente possa essere l'operazione di raccontare su un forum le cose che ci raccontano i colleghi...
Mi sa tanto solo da gossipari...

Ma se vuoi ti racconto qualcosa anch'io no?
Ma solo di cose che sono capitate a me...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuby, amico, con tutto il rispetto io a sto tizio mica ci credo. E' un parto della tua fantasia malata, tipo l'amico immaginario. Ecco: il collega immaginario.


Aa fantasia malata ce l'avrai te e tre quarti della palazzina tua 

E' tutto vero.

Reality Forum


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo non lo so...
> Ma non so...
> quanto divertente possa essere l'operazione di raccontare su un forum le cose che ci raccontano i colleghi...
> Mi sa tanto solo da gossipari...
> ...


Io ci chiudo un thread, 

che du risate manco se vanno il solletico sotto ai piedi riuscite a favvele.

E che due palle.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

oioioi
stavo sfondandola e lui l'ha aperta:hockey:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,io non intendevo il derby....*qui x l'impero del male s'intende quelli con l'allenatore attualmente squalificato
> *
> ti mette troppa ansia il derby?


ahhhhh capito! 

il derby si...in genere me loi devo guardare da sola....rischio l'infarto ogni volta!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oioioi
> stavo sfondandola e lui l'ha aperta:hockey:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ci chiudo un thread,
> 
> *che du risate manco se vanno il solletico sotto ai piedi riuscite a favvele*.
> 
> E che due palle.



ESGC NCLM? 

Noi ci stavamo divertendo mi pare...poi se arrivano i "moralizzatori" e "disturbatori" non  è un problema nostro...


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo non lo so...
> Ma non so...
> *quanto divertente possa essere l'operazione di raccontare su un forum le cose che ci raccontano i colleghi...
> Mi sa tanto solo da gossipari...*
> ...


quantomeno...a differenza di altri...non si sta facendo gossip su persone che conosciamo..


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ci chiudo un thread,
> 
> che du risate manco se vanno il solletico sotto ai piedi riuscite a favvele.
> 
> E che due palle.



Oh, io ero ironico, a scanso di equivoci. E comunque vere o false ste storielle mi fanno ghignare, mica no. Calma, amico.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Se ho ben capito tuba... stava raccontando quello che un collega o amico gli racconta, e molto probabilmente fantasie e verità mescolate( raccontate dal collega.). E se ho capito davvero bene, il tutto riporta la mentalità che hanno certi uomini nel raccontarsi coi propri simili. 

Quasi quasi ho paura a domandare se le donne sono uguali, e non lo sto domandando.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quantomeno...a differenza di altri...non si sta facendo gossip su persone che conosciamo..


:bravooo::umile:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito tuba... stava raccontando quello che un collega o amico gli racconta, e molto probabilmente fantasie e verità mescolate( raccontate dal collega.). E se ho capito davvero bene, il tutto riporta la mentalità che hanno certi uomini nel raccontarsi coi propri simili.
> 
> Quasi quasi ho paura a domandare se le donne sono uguali, e non lo sto domandando.


No vabbè, Turby adesso chiudi davvero, dai.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ESGC NCLM?
> 
> Noi ci stavamo divertendo mi pare...poi se arrivano i "moralizzatori" e "disturbatori" non è un problema nostro...



E soprattutto MBDM


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto MBDM


:risata:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ci chiudo un thread,
> 
> che du risate manco se vanno il solletico sotto ai piedi riuscite a favvele.
> 
> E che due palle.


Ma spetta io forse ho un senso dell'umorismo diverso...
Ma mi sembra di stare al tavolo di un bar dove arriva l'amicone di turno e comincia a raccontare 
delle avventure e o disavventure di un terzo e tutti si fanno delle gran risate ma manco gli viene il dubbio che il terzo in un altra occasione potrebbe essere lui...
non mi piace ridere alle spalle di altri non presenti...


ho visto un film , comunque l'altra sera e aveva più o meno le stesse avventure.....
attento se ti racconta di una che invita a casa e poi mentre sono in cucina nella furfa vogliosa 
la prende la siede sulle piastre del gas che inavvertitamente accendono ....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

*Tuba..*

Perdonami uso il 3D per raccontare brevemente un storiella.

Amico d'infanzia, età, circa 23 anni, si sposa e pochi giorni dopo il matrimonio, eravamo un gruppetto ristretto di amici e questo dice, ragà ogni sera me ne faccio almeno cinque!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quantomeno...a differenza di altri...non si sta facendo gossip su persone che conosciamo..



lo sapevo che arrivava il rosso :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, Turby adesso chiudi davvero, dai.



pikkì ?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sapevo che arrivava il rosso :rotfl:


perché avevi chiesto il bianco?
 a me un succo di frutta, grazie


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avevi chiesto il bianco?
> a me un succo di frutta, grazie


veramente volevo un caffè....ho capito me lo faccio da sola...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma spetta io forse ho un senso dell'umorismo diverso...
> Ma mi sembra di stare al tavolo di un bar dove arriva l'amicone di turno e comincia a raccontare
> delle avventure e o disavventure di un terzo e tutti si fanno delle gran risate ma manco gli viene il dubbio che il terzo in un altra occasione potrebbe essere lui...
> non mi piace ridere alle spalle di altri non presenti...


A sto punto facciamo leggere ai consorti quello che scriviamo no ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A sto punto facciamo leggere ai consorti quello che scriviamo no ? :rotfl::rotfl:


:umile:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A sto punto facciamo leggere ai consorti quello che scriviamo no ? :rotfl::rotfl:


io non ho nessun problema


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non ho nessun problema


Tu no, ma me sa che sei una mosca bianca. mosca si fa per dire dai.. un fiore va meglio vero?

E dire che tempo fa volevo far partecipe mia moglie.....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A sto punto facciamo leggere ai consorti quello che scriviamo no ? :rotfl::rotfl:


Abbiamo solo un pc in casa e non mi scollego mai da niente ...
Se vuole leggere apre le pagine dei preferiti...e legge...
lo sa che scrivo in tradimento.net...e altri forum
quindi non ho nessun problema....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sapevo che arrivava il rosso :rotfl:



Io non me lo aspettavo invece.... Sigh...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Io vorrei tanto sapere chi è l'arbitro che distribuisce sti rossi a cazzo...ma quanti calci in culo....da roma a napoli senza fargli toccare terra...!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo non lo so...
> Ma non so...
> quanto divertente possa essere l'operazione di raccontare su un forum le cose che ci raccontano i colleghi...
> Mi sa tanto solo da gossipari...
> ...


Ma se uno non parla di quello che gli succede intorno di cosa deve parlare ? 

A questo punto chiudiamo tutti i giornali, spacchiamo le ditine sante a tutti gli scrittori (compresi quelli dei blog ovviamente ), aboliamo i telegiornali.

Ho un collega che, volente o nolente, per certe cose rispecchia alcune caratteristiche riscontrabili nel maschio italiano medio, e ho preso spunto dalle sue vicissitudini (le sue veramente al limite, me ne rendo conto) appunto per parlare della cosa, e infatti i post di commento degli altri utenti (esclusa Simy che i thread li svacca tutti ) avevano preso proprio la direzione che volevo. Le cose di cui ho parlato me (ce) le ha dette quando eravamo con i piedi sotto un tavolo imbandito, non in un confessionale, e quindi nessun gossip, solo un fedele reportage in puro spirito giornalistico . Poi, magari, il mio modo di scrivere un pò perculeggiante nei suoi confronti potrebbe dar fastidio, lo ammetto, ma problemi di chi legge, non miei. 

In ultima analisi Conte. Co stò post te ne sei uscito come i cavoli a merenda, o, come dicevano i latini: Ad Catzum. 

Per me è finita qui.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto sapere chi è l'arbitro che distribuisce sti rossi a cazzo...ma quanti calci in culo....da roma a napoli senza fargli toccare terra...!


anch'io sai ne ho preso uno e non capisco come mai ciclicamente si verifichi sta storia...sembra che ci sia qualcuno che per caricare la pistola...passa a random da tutti...
ma un brutto giorno...quibel si stanca e vedi i fuochi artificiali...
se osservi ci sono stati almeno due o tre settimane tranquille...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se uno non parla di quello che gli succede intorno di cosa deve parlare ?
> 
> A questo punto chiudiamo tutti i giornali, spacchiamo le ditine sante a tutti gli scrittori (compresi quelli dei blog ovviamente ), aboliamo i telegiornali.
> 
> ...


Spiegalo anche a joey che non lo ha capito.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Speriamo perchè appena salta fuori gli strappo i peli del culo a morsi!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, io ero ironico, a scanso di equivoci. E comunque vere o false ste storielle mi fanno ghignare, mica no. Calma, amico.


Avevo capito Joey. Infatti avevo usato le faccine nella mia risposta.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anch'io sai ne ho preso uno e non capisco come mai ciclicamente si verifichi sta storia...sembra che ci sia qualcuno che per caricare la pistola...passa a random da tutti...
> *ma un brutto giorno...quibel si stanca e vedi i fuochi artificiali...
> *se osservi ci sono stati almeno due o tre settimane tranquille...


e speriamo:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e speriamo:rotfl:


Pentiti Minerva e cambia vita...
Perchè il giorno del giudizio è vicino...
Ogni corno verrà spezzato e conficcato nel ventre di chi ci ha tradito...
Nel giorno del giudizio...vedrai il conte a capo dei 4 cavalieri dell'apocalisse...
e a ciascuno sarà reso secondo il suo operato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*E*

E quel giorno gli strapperò i peli del culo a morsi.....!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anch'io sai ne ho preso uno e non capisco come mai ciclicamente si verifichi sta storia...sembra che ci sia qualcuno che per caricare la pistola...passa a random da tutti...
> ma un brutto giorno...quibel si stanca e vedi i fuochi artificiali...
> se osservi ci sono stati almeno due o tre settimane tranquille...


A Roma si dice che quello che scorreggia di solito è il primo a dire: Senti che puzza.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Tuburao*

:up:Già e qui qualcuno si è cacato sotto!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Roma si dice che quello che scorreggia di solito è il primo a dire: Senti che puzza.



non dovrei quotarti visto che dici che ti svacco i 3D... ma vabbè non posso non quotare! :mexican:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Roma si dice che quello che scorreggia di solito è il primo a dire: Senti che puzza.


Il mio cane quando ne tirava una (e ne tirava, cazzo se ne tirava!) faceva sempre l'espressione stupita e innocente!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Roma si dice che quello che scorreggia di solito è il primo a dire: Senti che puzza.


A Palermo si dice, riprovaci che ti metto un tappo! .... e non diciamo che tipo di tappo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Roma si dice che quello che scorreggia di solito è il primo a dire: Senti che puzza.


io sapevo _excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_ :racchia:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il mio cane quando ne tirava una (e ne tirava, cazzo se ne tirava!) faceva sempre l'espressione stupita e innocente!



auahahhahahahahahahahahahah allora è vizio di tutti i cani!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sapevo _excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_ :racchia:


C'è da dire che tu te la tiri sempre con molta classe....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

insomma che non sapremo più che altro ha fatto quello strano personaggio che lavora con tubarao.
non so se ricordate insonne da seattle ma anche lui non scherzava


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Insonne che cazzone!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insonne che cazzone!!


Davvero 
E Irresponsabile? Chissà che fine ha fatto?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Il buon fedifrago?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

rin tin tin?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il buon fedifrago?


Di Fedi sinceramente faccio volentieri a meno, come di tanti altri.
Mi manca un po' Moltimodi (al quale mi faccio un po' colpa di aver involontariamente rubato l'abbreviazione MM)


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*m.m*

A me fedy manca....!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho deciso che ci apro un thread.
> 
> Prologo:
> 
> ...


Attento che qualcun'altro potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con te....  forse chi ti sta vicino non ti conosce poi così bene. 
Poi detto fra noi "Cinquanta sfumature di grigio" e' un Harmony spinto che ha fatto tante vendite perché tratta di un argomento che incuriosisce la gente.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attento che qualcun'altro potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con te....  *forse chi ti sta vicino non ti conosce poi così bene. *
> Poi detto fra noi "Cinquanta sfumature di grigio" e' un Harmony spinto che ha fatto tante vendite perché tratta di un argomento che incuriosisce la gente.


Ne deduco che tu invece ne avresti di cose da dire.

Eppure ce l'hai un account registrato. Perchè non usi quello ?

Edit: mi correggo. Forse è vero tu un account registrato non ce l'hai (più). Ma con te la guerra non la faccio.


----------



## Irene (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quantomeno...a differenza di altri...non si sta facendo gossip su persone che conosciamo..


:kiss:


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

Io ci apro una birra: si può?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e speriamo:rotfl:


Com'é il detto? Chi vive sperando......


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attento che qualcun'altro potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con te....  forse chi ti sta vicino non ti conosce poi così bene.
> Poi detto fra noi "Cinquanta sfumature di grigio" e' un Harmony spinto che ha fatto tante vendite perché tratta di un argomento che incuriosisce la gente.


Sembra una velata minaccia.....e neanche i coglioni di firmarsi. Che tristezza!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne deduco che tu invece ne avresti di cose da dire.
> 
> Eppure ce l'hai un account registrato. Perchè non usi quello ?
> 
> Edit: mi correggo. Forse è vero tu un account registrato non ce l'hai (più). Ma con te la guerra non la faccio.


Il solito signore ( bacio  con sto cacchio di programma mi mancano le faccine)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io ci apro una birra: si può?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223


No, se non offri


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, se non offri


Mi pareva implicito! E che apro una birra per bermela alla facciazza vostra? 
Anzi, brindate voi anche per me, che io sono imbottita di paracetamolo e forse sbevazzare non è il massimo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi pareva implicito! E che apro una birra per bermela alla facciazza vostra?
> Anzi, brindate voi anche per me, che io sono imbottita di paracetamolo e forse sbevazzare non è il massimo


Febbre anche tu? Io conciata da buttare via


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Febbre anche tu? Io conciata da buttare via


Povera, mi spiace... 

Stare male con 40 gradi fuori è un incubo. Mi sento come se fossi ubriaca.

Ho capito, niente birra per noi.

Se la berrà il Tuba alla nostra salute :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Povera, mi spiace...
> 
> Stare male con 40 gradi fuori è un incubo. Mi sento come se fossi ubriaca.
> 
> ...


Io proporrei di fargli compagnia con una coca cola.... Almeno due risate ce le fa fare


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pentiti Minerva e cambia vita...
> Perchè il giorno del giudizio è vicino...
> Ogni corno verrà spezzato e conficcato nel ventre di chi ci ha tradito...
> Nel giorno del giudizio...vedrai il conte a capo dei 4 cavalieri dell'apocalisse...
> *e a ciascuno sarà reso secondo il suo operato*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la verità mi rende libera , son trasparente come acqua cristallina, pura come..ehm..ora non esageriamo:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io ci apro una birra: si può?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223


devi.   anzi,quasi quasi rilancio


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi. anzi,quasi quasi rilancio



Vai! Però io e Farfalla partecipiamo solo _in spiritu_, sappilo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la verità mi rende libera , son trasparente come acqua cristallina, pura come..ehm..ora non esageriamo:mrgreen:


Pilato chiese a Cristo che cos'è la verità?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pilato chiese a Cristo che cos'è la verità?


tu sei pilato ed io cristo?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vai! Però io e Farfalla partecipiamo solo _in spiritu_, sappilo...


sì,ho letto,mi spiace per entrambe.   come posso fare per farvi sentire più partecipi?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,ho letto,mi spiace per entrambe.   come posso fare per farvi sentire più partecipi?


Appena guariamo ci offri due birre


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sei pilato ed io cristo?


No è che da duemila anni quel quesito non ha avuto risposta.
Nessun filosofo sa che cosa sia la verità.
Tutti pensano di averla in tasca, ma sfugge sempre dalle tasche.

Siamo a sto punto comunque epistemiologicamente parlando: ciascuno riesce ad acchiappare verità parziali.
Ogni verità parziale, vive secondo lo statuto dell'opinione.

Se questa verità parziale riesce ad imporsi come verità assoluta secondo i metodi tristemente noti del secolo scorso, finiamo nel mondo triste delle ideologie.

So che tu pensi di essere cristo comunque...
il problema è che Caifa non gli andavano bene le verità di cristo, laonde per cui...
Si è verificato quel detto...
La verità venne agli uomini ma loro non l'hanno accolta.

COme sadducea non staresti male...e neanche come samaritana...


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appena guariamo ci offri due birre


aggiudicate     bionde,rosse,ambrate o nere?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è che da duemila anni quel quesito non ha avuto risposta.
> Nessun filosofo sa che cosa sia la verità.
> Tutti pensano di averla in tasca, ma sfugge sempre dalle tasche.
> 
> ...


ma sai che questa cosa è intereszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

z
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
zzzzzzzzz
z
z
z
z
z
z
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> aggiudicate     bionde,rosse,ambrate o nere?


Una per sera. Mi piacciono tutte. Non so che scegliere. Vediamo che dice Leda


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che questa cosa è intereszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Sapevo che finiva così...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Sapevo che finiva così...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


un po' come che barba che noia di sandra e raimondo:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una per sera. Mi piacciono tutte. Non so che scegliere. Vediamo che dice Leda


Rossa forever and ever, thanks


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Rossa forever and ever, thanks


la donna se ne intende 

anche se in questa stagione non disdegnerei un'ambrata


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne deduco che tu invece ne avresti di cose da dire.
> 
> Eppure ce l'hai un account registrato. Perchè non usi quello ?
> 
> Edit: mi correggo. Forse è vero tu un account registrato non ce l'hai (più). Ma con te la guerra non la faccio.


Allora se ci siamo capiti, dacci un taglio.... mi sembra che la cosa stia diventando esagerata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attento che qualcun'altro potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con te....  forse chi ti sta vicino non ti conosce poi così bene.
> Poi detto fra noi "Cinquanta sfumature di grigio" e' un Harmony spinto che ha fatto tante vendite perché tratta di un argomento che incuriosisce la gente.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora se ci siamo capiti, dacci un taglio.... mi sembra che la cosa stia diventando esagerata.



ahi ahi ahi

sei proprio una delusione 
le vere signore colpiscono di fioretto, non in questo modo anonimo e irritante


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora se ci siamo capiti, dacci un taglio.... mi sembra che la cosa stia diventando esagerata.


Io devo darci un taglio ???? 

Cazzo, io ho aperto un thread in cui, tramite esempi reali parlo di certe dinamiche maschili e

(a) tempo tre pagine uno m'ha dato della comare gossipara

(b) tempo 5 pagine un'altra m'ha dato del Giano Bifronte.

Dai ditemi dove stà la telecamera,  Stò su scherzi a parte  

Seriously, di tutto mi si può accusare meno che di essere una persona che non è pronta alla comunicazione e al dialogo, per ma la si può chiudere anche qui, altrimenti i mezzi per poter parlare con me da persone adulte non ti mancano.


----------



## Irene (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .. mi sembra che la cosa stia diventando esagerata.



...certo..ma vale anche per te, NON REGISTRATO/ATA.....:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ...certo..ma vale anche per te, NON REGISTRATO/ATA.....:sonar:


Ma poi esagerato a far che? Boh


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2012)

Come dico sempre, il forum è un piccolo spaccato di società e mostra anche come tanti adulti possano regredire all'infanzia. In tre parole scarne, detesto queste vigliaccate. Quando si colpisce da anonimi, tutti e nessuno possono essere gli autori di questi fendenti alle spalle. E non è bello per nessuno.

Queste considerazioni le faccio, naturalmente, a prescindere da quello che penso dell'utente x o y che ha ricevuto l'attacco anonimo. Personalmente io non avrei mai aperto un 3d per sorridere dei miei colleghi più pittoreschi, ma 'de gustibus'. E comunque, il fatto che non si apprezzino discussioni del genere, non giustifica questo triste modo di approcciarsi.

ari


----------



## Irene (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi esagerato a far che? Boh


in effetti...se ne sono lette qui dentro.....
fossero quelle del Tuba le esagerazioni...


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> in effetti...se ne sono lette qui dentro.....
> fossero quelle del Tuba le esagerazioni...


Infatti .


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Agosto 2012)

Io penso che se c'è un utente che non ha mai e proprio mai peccato di cadute di stile sia proprio Tuba.
Mettersi a polemizzare sui suoi racconti legati a questo collega puzza di falso perbenismo bigotto degno dei peggiori esempri della "vecchia repubblica" di Tradi. Mi fa sentire la vecchia puzza di incenso e di falsità.

Tuba, dal canto tuo, con il carattere che ti ha sempre contraddistinto non ti abbassare a raccogliere ste provocazioni da scuola elementare.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io penso che se c'è un utente che non ha mai e proprio mai peccato di cadute di stile sia proprio Tuba.
> Mettersi a polemizzare sui suoi racconti legati a questo collega puzza di falso perbenismo bigotto degno dei peggiori esempri della "vecchia repubblica" di Tradi. Mi fa sentire la vecchia puzza di incenso e di falsità.
> 
> Tuba, dal canto tuo, con il carattere che ti ha sempre contraddistinto non ti abbassare a raccogliere ste provocazioni da scuola elementare.


Ma guarda qui c'é solo la voglia di colpire un utente. Altrimenti attacchi da certi utenti o in forma anonima nin hanno senso. Abbiamo letto di gran peggio e nessuno ha fiatato.
Persltro sembrava di essere al cabaret. 
Scommetto quello che vuoi che aperto da un altro non avrebbe ottenuto lo stesso effetto. Ed é ancora peggio se pensi che chi lo ha attaccato lo ha fatto conoscendolo fuori di qui e sapendo che persona é. 
E non mi riferisco a chi ha risposto seriamente pur non condividendo.....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io penso che se c'è un utente che non ha mai e proprio mai peccato di cadute di stile sia proprio Tuba.
> Mettersi a polemizzare sui suoi racconti legati a questo collega puzza di falso perbenismo bigotto degno dei peggiori esempri della "vecchia repubblica" di Tradi. Mi fa sentire la vecchia puzza di incenso e di falsità.
> 
> Tuba, dal canto tuo, con il carattere che ti ha sempre contraddistinto non ti abbassare a raccogliere ste provocazioni da scuola elementare.


Peró che palle che con la storia di essere superiori bisogna semprw mettercele in tasca e soprassedere. 
Ogni tanto un sano va fan culo mica farebbe male. 
É finita la giornata ma sono ancora su di giri


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró che palle che con la storia di essere superiori bisogna semprw mettercele in tasca e soprassedere.
> Ogni tanto un sano va fan culo mica farebbe male.
> É finita la giornata ma sono ancora su di giri


Ma tesoro mio, un VAFFANCULO non si nega mai a nessuno!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma tesoro mio, un VAFFANCULO non si nega mai a nessuno!!!!


----------



## Irene (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peró che palle che con la storia di essere superiori bisogna semprw mettercele in tasca e soprassedere.
> Ogni tanto un sano va fan culo mica farebbe male.
> É finita la giornata ma sono ancora su di giri


...ecco cos'era quel rumore di sottofondo.. i tuoi giri sister !! :rotfl:


condivido tutto quello che hai detto comunque, qui e sul post sopra...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Peró che palle che con la storia di essere superiori bisogna sempre mettercele in tasca e soprassedere. *
> Ogni tanto un sano va fan culo mica farebbe male.
> É finita la giornata ma sono ancora su di giri



Ecco...hai capito finalmente anche tu cosa significa essere Chiara Matraini.....:smile:

MBDM 

Passata la febbre? E' la tachipirina che ti ha mandato su di giri?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco...hai capito finalmente anche tu cosa significa essere Chiara Matraini.....:smile:
> 
> MBDM
> 
> Passata la febbre? E' la tachipirina che ti ha mandato su di giri?


Si l'ho capito ma io non sono brava come te 

No mi mandano su di giri tutta sta gente che si innamora dopo un mese...
Sono allergica alla tachipirina


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si l'ho capito ma io non sono brava come te
> 
> No mi mandano su di giri tutta sta gente che si innamora dopo un mese...
> Sono allergica alla tachipirina



Non sono poi così brava, inizialmente.....

ma alla fine c'è sempre un buon motivo che mi convince a deporre l'artiglieria nucleare......

(a parte MBDM , quello è il primo buon motivo)

....il fatto che sarebbe sprecata contro certi bersagli come dire.......inconsistenti, n'est pas?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica.
> Siccome E. comunque è un tipo anche brillante e capace di farsi voler bene, riscuote la simpatia (pietà ?) delle colleghe. Una in particolare, ora in maternità, lo aveva preso abbastanza a cuore, e decide di fargli conoscere la sua coinquilina. Stà storia dell'appuntamento di E. con l'amica di G. è stato il motivo dei frizzi e lazzi intrascrivania per tutta la settimana.
> Il lunedì dopo, davanti alle macchinette del caffè, E. ancora non era arrivato, e G. (la collega che le aveva organizzato l'appuntamento), era nera: Appena arriva E. lo massacro di botte
> 
> ...



Dopo questa, mi sorge una domanda ma la neuro per questo tipo ancora non l'hai interpellata???


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mettersi a polemizzare sui suoi racconti legati a questo collega puzza di falso perbenismo bigotto degno dei peggiori esempri della "vecchia repubblica" di Tradi. Mi fa sentire la vecchia puzza di incenso e di falsità.


MM, approfitto del tuo intervento per sottolineare che il mio precedente post non ha  intenti polemici e che W la libertà di scrivere quel cavolo che ci pare in Tradi.

ari


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma spetta io forse ho un senso dell'umorismo diverso...
> Ma mi sembra di stare al tavolo di un bar dove arriva l'amicone di turno e comincia a raccontare
> delle avventure e o disavventure di un terzo e tutti si fanno delle gran risate ma manco gli viene il dubbio che il terzo in un altra occasione potrebbe essere lui...
> non mi piace ridere alle spalle di altri non presenti...
> ...


no dico arriva uno sposato con figli e che dice che cerca donne per fare sesso sfrenato e gli parli tranquillamente e fai la difficile con un altro perchè racconta una o più cose di una persona che manco sai chi è perchè non sia mai che si possa parlare di un episodio accaduto ad una terza persona non presente?
tu ed anche il conte che si fa delle grasse risate su cose veramente da vomito e che qui scrive che è da gossippari
siete veramente patetici


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anch'io sai ne ho preso uno e non capisco come mai ciclicamente si verifichi sta storia...sembra che ci sia qualcuno che per caricare la pistola...passa a random da tutti...
> ma un brutto giorno...quibel si stanca e vedi i fuochi artificiali...
> se osservi ci sono stati almeno due o tre settimane tranquille...


quello che fai sempre tu per darne a me
ovviamente insieme alla chiamata di succedanei per rubinare


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io penso che se c'è un utente che non ha mai e proprio mai peccato di cadute di stile sia proprio Tuba.
> Mettersi a polemizzare sui suoi racconti legati a questo collega puzza di *falso perbenismo bigotto degno dei peggiori esempri della "vecchia repubblica" di Tradi*. Mi fa sentire la vecchia puzza di incenso e di falsità.
> 
> Tuba, dal canto tuo, con il carattere che ti ha sempre contraddistinto non ti abbassare a raccogliere ste provocazioni da scuola elementare.


che roba
incommentabile:bleah:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si l'ho capito ma io non sono brava come te
> 
> No mi mandano su di giri tutta sta gente che si innamora dopo un mese...
> Sono allergica alla tachipirina


ma anche meno:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che roba
> incommentabile:bleah:


E allora taci, coglione.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

ma che c'entrano i bigotti?
qualsiasi sia il motivo della diatriba qualcuno ce li infila sempre in mezzo

detto ciò io a questo giro non vi capisco, posto che gli anonimi sono sempre sgradevoli (ma chi caspita è questa non registrata che tutti conoscono??)
e un messaggio del conte che ultimamente grida vendetta con tutti quelli che erano suoi commensali come il conte di montecristo...
non mi pare ci sia stato tutto questo attacco nei confronti di tuburao stizzy.:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E allora taci, coglione.


meglio coglione che ipocrita
idiota


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entrano i bigotti?
> qualsiasi sia il motivo della diatriba qualcuno ce li infila sempre in mezzo
> 
> detto ciò io a questo giro non vi capisco, posto che gli anonimi sono sempre sgradevoli (ma chi caspita è questa non registrata che tutti conoscono??)
> ...


L'anonima la conosce a quanto pare tuba. A me in generale gli anonimi che usano l'anonimato per offendere chi peraltro a quanto pare non hanno il ciraggio di attaccare di persona mi stanno sulle palle e lo faccio notare.
Minerva sai che ti stimo moltissimo
ma non vedere in questo caso un attacco alla persona di tuba s non al 3d mi fa un pochino sorridere..
Quoto angelo quando dice che ridiamo delle peggio cose e si vuole far passare un utente che mai scende in polemica come gossiparo si quarto ordine. Ma per favore.......


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'anonima la conosce a quanto pare tuba. A me in generale gli anonimi che usano l'anonimato per offendere chi peraltro a quanto pare non hanno il ciraggio di attaccare di persona mi stanno sulle palle e lo faccio notare.
> Minerva sai che ti stimo moltissimo
> ma non vedere in questo caso un attacco alla persona di tuba s non al 3d mi fa un pochino sorridere..
> Quoto angelo quando dice che ridiamo delle peggio cose e si vuole far passare un utente che mai scende in polemica come gossiparo si quarto ordine. Ma per favore.......


ma parliamo del conte e forse luna che ultimamente la pensa sempre come il conte di montecristo ....un po' poco per parlare di attacco:singleeye:
poi se vuoi sorridere mi fai solo che piacere eh


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'anonima la conosce a quanto pare tuba. A me in generale gli anonimi che usano l'anonimato per offendere chi peraltro a quanto pare non hanno il ciraggio di attaccare di persona mi stanno sulle palle e lo faccio notare.
> Minerva sai che ti stimo moltissimo
> ma non vedere in questo caso un attacco alla persona di tuba s non al 3d mi fa un pochino sorridere..
> Quoto angelo quando dice che ridiamo delle peggio cose e si vuole far passare un utente che mai scende in polemica come gossiparo si quarto ordine. Ma per favore.......


beh aspetta
ridiamo una sega
io non rido delle peggio cose
io mi incazzo e scrivo quando lo si fa peccato sia il solo però
ad una mia domanda se una cosa scritta dal conte qualche tempo fa se a qualcuno non facesse schifo (non so se ho usato questa parola ma il concetto è quello) nessuno ha risposto sul thread ma in compenso ho ricevuto ben 3 PPROVAZIONI PER quel post
significative le approvazioni e il silenzio in chiaro


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh aspetta
> ridiamo una sega
> io non rido delle peggio cose
> io mi incazzo e scrivo quando lo si fa peccato sia il solo però
> ...


su questo concordo parecchio


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parliamo del conte e forse luna che ultimamente la pensa sempre come il conte di montecristo ....un po' poco per parlare di attacco:singleeye:
> poi se vuoi sorridere mi fai solo che piacere eh


forse dovresti aggiungere generalizzato alla parola attacco


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè qui dentro è come nella vita...non tutti son disposti a metterci la faccia.....c'è pure chi ci mette il culo.....!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè qui dentro è come nella vita...non tutti son disposti a metterci la faccia.....c'è pure chi ci mette il culo.....!:rotfl:


che molto spesso corrisponde alla faccia


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Già*

E quando c'è da metterci il culo ci mette la faccia.....!


----------



## Nameless (22 Agosto 2012)

ma no, quindi niente più storielle?

uff... potevano essere un diversivo/passatempo da cazzeggio..


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando c'è da metterci il culo ci mette la faccia.....!


fino a quando qualcuno non le rompe tutte e due


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

E qui sei troppo ottimista...rompere certi culi.....impresa atavica,già son belli devastati!


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ma no, quindi niente più storielle?
> 
> uff... potevano essere un diversivo/passatempo da cazzeggio..


no qui non si può fare gossip solo ridere alle battute becere e idiote di chi tranquillamente discute con chi cerca di scoparsi più persone possibili amando profondamente i propri partners


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui sei troppo ottimista...rompere certi culi.....impresa atavica,già son belli devastati!


si ma devastati per manovre effettuate per piacere personale
io parlo di rompere per provocare male fisico ovviamente:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Sempre dilaniati sono....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Una cosa io l'ho capita, ad angelo ed a oscuro piace il culo. 

( Mi potevo stare muto)


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*SI*

Si ,è vero ma il culo delle donne a differeenza tua......!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,è vero ma il culo delle donne a differeenza tua......!:rotfl:




Avrò il tuo! lo giuro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entrano i bigotti?
> qualsiasi sia il motivo della diatriba qualcuno ce li infila sempre in mezzo
> 
> detto ciò io a questo giro non vi capisco, posto che gli anonimi sono sempre sgradevoli *(ma chi caspita è questa non registrata che tutti conoscono??)*
> ...



infatti è stato un tentativo  alquanto patetico, come le persone che l'hanno perpetrato
le quali sanno benissimo il perché e il percome 

che poi la Matraini è qua apposta per far evolvere gli stizziti con un bel calcio nel culo 


Tubarao.......arty:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh aspetta
> ridiamo una sega
> io non rido delle peggio cose
> io mi incazzo e scrivo quando lo si fa peccato sia il solo però
> ...



Ridiamo l'ho scritto perchè non mi sento di escludere che qualche volta (non ricordo) posso averlo fatto anch'io...
La tua domanda non la ricordo e comunque posso aver scelto di non rispondere. Se non ho risposto non approvo neanche.

sul neretto si sono significative e in alcuni casi ne comprendo la motivazione


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti è stato un tentativo alquanto patetico, come le persone che l'hanno perpetrato
> le quali sanno benissimo il perché e il percome
> 
> che poi la Matraini è qua apposta per far evolvere gli stizziti con un bel calcio nel culo
> ...


sì ma se parli in terza persona mi ricordi il conte...non eri contessa infatti?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una cosa io l'ho capita, ad angelo ed a oscuro piace il culo.
> 
> ( Mi potevo stare muto)


a me non il tuo
a osuro invece pare di si ma sai de gustibus


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ridiamo l'ho scritto perchè non mi sento di escludere che qualche volta (non ricordo) posso averlo fatto anch'io...
> La tua domanda non la ricordo e comunque posso aver scelto di non rispondere. Se non ho risposto non approvo neanche.
> 
> sul neretto si sono significative e in alcuni casi ne comprendo la motivazione


anche io la comprendo e questo mi fa incazzare per due motivi
1 perchè dipende da loro
2 perchè dipende anche dal personaggio in questione
e non saprei quale scegliere mi fa incazzare ancora di più


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> anche io la comprendo e questo mi fa incazzare per due motivi
> 1 perchè dipende da loro
> 2 perchè dipende anche dal personaggio in questione
> e non saprei quale scegliere mi fa incazzare ancora di più



Angelo scusami sono molto più stordita del solito e non ho capito ma credo che intendiamo due cose diverse..


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

A me piacciono i sederi eversivi ed estroversi,esclusivamente femminili!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una cosa io l'ho capita, ad angelo ed a oscuro piace il culo.
> 
> ( Mi potevo stare muto)


E mica solo a loro.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Si ma a te piace fartelo squartare!!:carneval:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Angelo scusami sono molto più stordita del solito e non ho capito ma credo che intendiamo due cose diverse..


beh allora esplica quale sarebbero secondo te le motivazioni per cui un post come il mio non si  quota e non si crive anche solo semplicemente "anche a me" e invece si approva
io posso solo dire quelle che secondo me dipendono dalle persone stesse e cioè si ha paura di dirlo e quindi si è vigliacchi oppure si conosce il conte e quindi si è per lo meno ipocriti ovviamente se poi si approva il post
sorvolerei sulle motivazioni dipendenti da lui perchè semplicemente non posso anche se mi verrebbe da farlo e fare capire che merda di persona è il conte


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacciono i sederi eversivi ed estroversi,esclusivamente femminili!:up:


compraty epylady
oggi vado di y


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma a te piace fartelo squartare!!:carneval:



Squartare? Ma lì è già tutto sfondato.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Sfondato?quanto sei volgare....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondato?quanto sei volgare....!:rotfl:


Vabbè. Ampliato, dai.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Dilaniato?fracassato?sgarrupato?Spampanato?Scartavetrato?Imploso?La cul tura è cultura..!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma se parli in terza persona mi ricordi il conte...non eri contessa infatti?



Sì, era un gioco che facevamo insieme, dettato dall'affinità di certe nostre considerazioni sulla vita 
e dall'amicizia che esiste al di fuori del forum.

Ma io sono io

Non ho problemi ad ammettere che il Conte è stato una presenza molto significativa in un periodo della mia vita
e proprio in nome dell'amicizia *mi fanno soffrire *certi atteggiamenti che tiene qui e fuori di qui verso altre persone cui sono legata.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dilaniato?fracassato?sgarrupato?Spampanato?Scartavetrato?Imploso?La cul tura è cultura..!


Scartavetrato è più una roba da coglioni. Tipo "Mi hai SCARTAVETRATO le palle." (non tu). Spampanato mai sentito.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Sei del nord vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei del nord vero?


Si, di Torino.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondato?quanto sei volgare....!:rotfl:



auahaaahaahahaahahah muoio!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*ohhhh*

Cavolo,ho dei ricordi molto particolari di torino.....!Nel 95 sono stato li per lavoro 3 giorni....ho incominciato ad aprrezzare subsonica,99posse,e almamegretta.....!Cmq spampanato si usa a roma.....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh allora esplica quale sarebbero secondo te le motivazioni per cui un post come il mio non si  quota e non si crive anche solo semplicemente "anche a me" e invece si approva
> io posso solo dire quelle che secondo me dipendono dalle persone stesse e cioè si ha paura di dirlo e quindi si è vigliacchi oppure si conosce il conte e quindi si è per lo meno ipocriti ovviamente se poi si approva il post
> sorvolerei sulle motivazioni dipendenti da lui perchè semplicemente non posso anche se mi verrebbe da farlo e fare capire che merda di persona è il conte


perchè magari il concetto che esprimevi era stato condiviso?

premetto che non ricordo il post a cui ti riferisci, però io condivido più di qualche voltale cose che scrivi

e a tal proposito vorrei esprimerti una considerazione: mi capita di non esprimermi su scritti di persone che conosco al di fuori del forum perchè do per certo che sappiano come la penso

magari mi esprimo quando dissento in parte o del tutto

è per evitare l'effetto _carrozzone _che non serve a molto se non a far capire che esistono rapporti che esulano da quelli forumistici, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè magari il concetto che esprimevi era stato condiviso?
> 
> premetto che non ricordo il post a cui ti riferisci, però io condivido più di qualche voltale cose che scrivi
> 
> ...


ti spieghi ed è evidente.
d'altronde lo stesso carrozzone non si è certo mosso per persa o amoremio perché al tempo certi meccanismi non(eppure c'erano) li vedevate .
ma questa è dietrologia...avevo solo questo rospetto da togliere


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cavolo,ho dei ricordi molto particolari di torino.....!Nel 95 sono stato li per lavoro 3 giorni....ho incominciato ad aprrezzare subsonica,99posse,e almamegretta.....!Cmq spampanato si usa a roma.....!



Si usa anche dalle mie parti e non sono romana di ROMA

Io a Torino per lavoro ancora non ci vado ma confido di andarla a visitare presto, visto che un paio di amici si trasferiranno lì a breve e i Subsonica li adoro lo stesso!

Anche se diciamolo, il concerto lo scorso 18 luglio a capannelle non mi ha fatto esaltare!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*sI*

Dell'ultimo album dei subsonica salverei solo il singolo"Istrice"conil video che è veramente bello!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cavolo,ho dei ricordi molto particolari di torino.....!Nel 95 sono stato li per lavoro 3 giorni....ho incominciato ad aprrezzare subsonica,99posse,e almamegretta.....!Cmq spampanato si usa a roma.....!


Oscù, senza offesa, ma sta roba mi fa cagare salmone selvaggio. Ma comunque, gusti. Ma poi a Torino dovevi venire per i 99 Posse e gli Almanegretta che sono delle parti tue? Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

No io son dovuto venire per lavoro........e ad una manifestazione hanno messo queste musiche e mi son interessato....!Ho capito che sei uno da musica classica,cpisco pure che ti piace  Ivan Cattaneo..ma i gusti son gusti!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io son dovuto venire per lavoro........e ad una manifestazione hanno messo queste musiche e mi son interessato....!Ho capito che sei uno da musica classica,cpisco pure che ti piace Ivan Cattaneo..ma i gusti son gusti!


A me piacciono questi da morì:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spieghi ed è evidente.
> d'altronde lo stesso carrozzone non si è certo mosso per persa o amoremio perché al tempo certi meccanismi non(eppure c'erano) li vedevate .
> ma questa è dietrologia...avevo solo questo rospetto da togliere


hai ragione e fai pure bene a togliere i rospetti 

ricordati che io fui bannata per aver votato a favore di persa e quello fu uno dei primi dissensi che ebbi col conte
non ero in condizione di muovere crociate in suo favore, fermo restando che non mi sembra un modo per misurare l'amicizia, a prescindere


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parliamo del conte e forse luna che ultimamente la pensa sempre come il conte di montecristo ....un po' poco per parlare di attacco:singleeye:
> poi se vuoi sorridere mi fai solo che piacere eh



A me non sempra di attaccare nessuno ....
dico solo quello che peso ....
Se seguo la corrente del Conte è perchè si dall'inizio che mi sono iscritta ho notato che ci stava un gruppo di persone che uno scrive una cosa e gli altri dietro ....
E siccome neanche a me piacciono i gruppi cerco sempre ,forse sbagliado , di andare contro corrente rispetto alla massa...
Ma questa parola "attacco " la trovo fuori luogo ma che siamo in trincea???


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sempra di attaccare nessuno ....
> 
> 
> dico solo quello che* peso ....*
> ...


 ma giri con la bilancia?
no, luna..pure io non amo essere trascinata dalla corrente... ma quando la penso in un modo non posso cambiare idea per andare controcorrente:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sempra di attaccare nessuno ....
> dico solo quello che peso ....
> Se seguo la corrente del Conte è perchè si dall'inizio che mi sono iscritta ho notato che ci stava un gruppo di persone che uno scrive una cosa e gli altri dietro ....
> E siccome neanche a me piacciono i gruppi cerco sempre ,forse sbagliado , di andare contro corrente rispetto alla massa...
> Ma questa parola "attacco " la trovo fuori luogo ma che siamo in trincea???


Quindi se tu conosci un gruppo di persone delle quali condividi le idee eviti di frequentarli per evitare di fare parte di un gruppo e  vai contro corrente.....Fatico a seguirti......
Fare parte di un gruppo per me vuol dire avere degli amici con i quali posso condividere diverse cose e altre no e, se li reputo amici, appoggiarli quando condivido quello che dicono e far valere la mia opinione diversa nel caso non condivido. Dove sta l'errore?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma giri con la bilancia?
> no, luna..pure io non amo essere trascinata dalla corrente... *ma quando la penso in un modo non posso cambiare idea per andare controcorrente:singleeye:*


Il potere della sintesi che a me continua a mancare


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se seguo la corrente del Conte è perchè si dall'inizio che mi sono iscritta ho notato che ci stava un gruppo di persone che uno scrive una cosa e gli altri dietro ....
> E siccome neanche a me piacciono i gruppi cerco sempre ,forse sbagliado , di andare contro corrente rispetto alla massa...


Non so a cosa vi riferiate esattamente e manco me ne frega chissà cosa, ti quoto solo per dirti che se segui una corrente solo perchè va contro corrente in realtà sei sempre e comunque qualcuno che segue. Alla fine non cambia nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu conosci un gruppo di persone delle quali condividi le idee eviti di frequentarli per evitare di fare parte di un gruppo e  vai contro corrente.....Fatico a seguirti......
> *Fare parte di un gruppo per me vuol dire avere degli amici con i quali posso condividere diverse cose e altre no *e, se li reputo amici, appoggiarli quando condivido quello che dicono e far valere la mia opinione diversa nel caso non condivido. Dove sta l'errore?



sono fiera di fare parte del tuo gruppo di amici, posso dirlo? :up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono fiera di fare parte del tuo gruppo di amici, posso dirlo? :up:


E' reciproco 

Occhio però che sembriamo due pecorone


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sempra di attaccare nessuno ....
> dico solo quello che peso ....
> Se seguo la corrente del Conte *è perchè si dall'inizio che mi sono iscritta ho notato che ci stava un gruppo di persone che uno scrive una cosa e gli altri dietro ....*
> E siccome neanche a me piacciono i gruppi cerco sempre ,forse sbagliado , di andare contro corrente rispetto alla massa...
> Ma questa parola "attacco " la trovo fuori luogo ma che siamo in trincea???



ascoltami

è evidente che hai avuto informazioni fuorvianti
prova a ragionare con la tua testa e vedrai che non è così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' reciproco
> 
> Occhio però che sembriamo due pecorone


o pecorine?

occhio che arriva oscuro :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sempra di attaccare nessuno ....
> dico solo quello che peso ....
> Se seguo la corrente del Conte è perchè si dall'inizio che mi sono iscritta ho notato che ci stava un gruppo di persone che uno scrive una cosa e gli altri dietro ....
> E siccome neanche a me piacciono i gruppi cerco sempre ,forse sbagliado , di andare contro corrente rispetto alla massa...
> Ma questa parola "attacco " la trovo fuori luogo ma che siamo in trincea???


Non attacchi, così come non attacca il Conte. Diciamo che vi limitate a tamburellare.

Io certe uscite sulla mia vita, i miei figli, la mia storia, la mia separazione avrei preferito non leggerle... ti sei spinta a ipotizzare che io sia stata manipolata nella mia decisione di lasciare mio marito... a mio parere sono cose pesanti, che io non mi sognerei mai di scrivere, nemmeno al mio peggior nemico. Perchè la sfera affettiva e sentimentale di ciascuno non può essere violata con allusioni, ipotesi superficiali e strampalate e goffi tentativi di provocare reazioni o passi falsi.

Diciamocela tutta. A te e al Conte non ve ne frega una cippa di sapere quando mi sono separata, come gestisco la mia nuova storia e come mi pongo nei confronti dei miei figli... però ci avete speso una bella manciata di post su questo argomento. E lasciamo perdere la storia del 'tradimento atipico', che ancor tirate fuori qua e là...

Ora, premesso che me ne frega meno di zero e anzi, il giorno che avete scritto certe cose ero sul treno, mi annoiavo a morte e mi sono quasi divertita leggendovi... mi sono fatta pure una risata leggendo Minerva 

Però non potete negare l'innegabile, dai. Un pizzico di sincerità.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> o pecorine?
> 
> occhio che arriva oscuro :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma va è tutto chiaccere e distintivo anche lui


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spieghi ed è evidente.
> d'altronde lo stesso carrozzone non si è certo mosso per persa o amoremio perché al tempo certi meccanismi non(eppure c'erano) li vedevate .
> ma questa è dietrologia...avevo solo questo rospetto da togliere


dietrologia un cazzo!
era dav
anti agli occhi di tutti quello che stava succedendo ed è successo


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spieghi ed è evidente.
> d'altronde lo stesso carrozzone non si è certo mosso per persa o amoremio perché al tempo certi meccanismi non(eppure c'erano) li vedevate .
> ma questa è dietrologia...avevo solo questo rospetto da togliere


Ma si può anche decidere di non salire sul carrozone. Non mi pare ci siano delle forzture in questo senso, se non quelle che alla fine possono scaturire dal senso di disapprovazione avvertito, forse, solo personalmente.

Persa e Amoremio. Non so e non capisco precisamente cosa le abbia allontanate, ma cronologicamente hanno avuto una "presenza" paragonabile alla tua. Con la differenza che tu resisti, allora com'è? E MK? Tanto per fare esempi di persone "segate" e con le quali mi sono trovato bene. Come tantissimi del resto, per quello che può essere.

Forse il carrozzone "tira" anche chi non ce l'ha. Benedetto individualismo.

PS: In riferimento a quanto scritto da Sole, trovo assurdo e inaccetabile che si edifichi su fatti altrui sconfinando, anche quando tacitamente, in fatti privati.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spieghi ed è evidente.
> d'altronde lo stesso carrozzone non si è certo mosso per persa o amoremio perché al tempo certi meccanismi non(eppure c'erano) li vedevate .
> ma questa è dietrologia...avevo solo questo rospetto da togliere



Io ho sempre detto che quello che è stato fatto a Persa era stato scorretto. l'ho ribadito più volte. Non risposi al sondaggio solo perchè non c'era la risposta che avrei voluto dare che era "mi è indifferente". 
Se avessi votato si e fossi stata esclusa dal forum ho detto più volte che mai nella vita avrei contattato Admin per convincerlo a farmi rientrare o per dare spiegazioni che secondo me non erano necessarie. Quindi ho capito benissimo Persa e altri che non sono più rientrati
Per quel che riguarda Amoremio, idem. Direi che la maggioranza di noi sente la sua mancanza. Mai negato che fosse una degli utenti che stimavo di più in questo forum.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

*Ehmmm*

:thinking: dov'è finito il thread del Tuba?

Mi son perso il filo...

:blu: blu


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si può anche decidere di non salire sul carrozone. Non mi pare ci siano delle forzture in questo senso, se non quelle che alla fine possono scaturire dal senso di disapprovazione avvertito, forse, solo personalmente.
> 
> Persa e Amoremio. Non so e non capisco precisamente cosa le abbia allontanate, ma cronologicamente hanno avuto una "presenza" paragonabile alla tua. Con la differenza che tu resisti, allora com'è? E MK? Tanto per fare esempi di persone "segate" e con le quali mi sono trovato bene. Come tantissimi del resto, per quello che può essere.
> 
> ...


Mk se n'è andata di sua spontanea volontà, un po' come Amoremio. Persa e molti altri sono stati esclusi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> :thinking: dov'è finito il thread del Tuba?
> 
> Mi son perso il filo...
> 
> :blu: blu


Ecco appunto speriamo torni con qualche anedoto così ridiamo un po'


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:
:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :sman:

blu


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ascoltami
> 
> è evidente che hai avuto informazioni fuorvianti
> prova a ragionare con la tua testa e vedrai che non è così




io non ho avuto nessuna informazione da nessuno...
Ma le cose si percepiscono ....

e oltre più questa cosa viene fuori ogni discussione su tre ......
Le vostre beghe interne non fanno piacere hai nuovi arrivati...
poi che io non sia una persona ragionevole lo so da me...


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si può anche decidere di non salire sul carrozone. Non mi pare ci siano delle forzture in questo senso, se non quelle che alla fine possono scaturire dal senso di disapprovazione avvertito, forse, solo personalmente.
> 
> Persa e Amoremio. Non so e non capisco precisamente cosa le abbia allontanate, ma cronologicamente hanno avuto una "presenza" paragonabile alla tua. Con la differenza che tu resisti, allora com'è? E MK? Tanto per fare esempi di persone "segate" e con le quali mi sono trovato bene. Come tantissimi del resto, per quello che può essere.
> 
> ...


Grazie per averlo puntualizzato. Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mk se n'è andata di sua spontanea volontà, un po' come Amoremio. Persa e molti altri sono stati esclusi


Amoremio è stata costretta, anche, dal cambio di lavoro. Il nuovo posto non le consentiva di potersi collegare con libertà e credo abbia preso la palla al balzo per dare un taglio deciso.

E' pacifico che comunque la mancanza della sua voce è una mancanza che si sente particolarmente.

Magari, se ci legge, dovrebbe pure riportare l'eliminacode, che nella fretta se lo è portato via


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per averlo puntualizzato. Sono d'accordo con te.


Di niente Sole.
A dire il vero l'ho fatto di proposito perchè è l'unica cosa che può alterarmi in questo contesto.

C'è solo da dire che la discrezione è una dote, una virtù. Mettere informazioni sensibili nelle mani di chiunque è un rischio da tenere in considerazione.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto speriamo torni con qualche anedoto così ridiamo un po'



Condivido!!! Noi aspettiamo con ansia le dis-avventure di E.!:mrgreen:

Eh si, sono una gossippara cattiva che ride sulle disgrazie altrui!:mrgreen: Però E. è troppo divertente!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non attacchi, così come non attacca il Conte. Diciamo che vi limitate a tamburellare.
> 
> Io certe uscite sulla mia vita, i miei figli, la mia storia, la mia separazione avrei preferito non leggerle... ti sei spinta a ipotizzare che io sia stata manipolata nella mia decisione di lasciare mio marito... a mio parere sono cose pesanti, che io non mi sognerei mai di scrivere, nemmeno al mio peggior nemico. Perchè la sfera affettiva e sentimentale di ciascuno non può essere violata con allusioni, ipotesi superficiali e strampalate e goffi tentativi di provocare reazioni o passi falsi.
> 
> ...


Guarda Sole io mi spingo a ipotizzare in base hai racconti fatti ... Se tu ti senti tamburellata non raccontare i tuoi fatti privati...
accetta che ci sia qualcuno che veda delle lacune nel tuo scrivere...
Poi personalmente mi piaci ... Mi fai ridere quando fai delle uscite che non stanno n'è in cielo ne in terra ..dopo di che vieni presa un po' in giro ... E te la prendi come una bambina...
Preferisco far ironia in questo modo invece di ridere alle spalle di un ignaro...


E ti sbagli sul fatto che almeno a me non frega un cazzo...
leggo il forum .. Ho molto intuito ...riesco se pur lentamente a capire molto...
e mi permetto pure di dirti che stai andando nella direzione sbagliata...
Spero vivamente di sbagliarmi ....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non ho avuto nessuna informazione da nessuno...
> Ma le cose si percepiscono ....
> 
> e oltre più questa cosa viene fuori ogni discussione su tre ......
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo con te.
Però a meno che qui non ci sia una manica di pazzi, che si sono accordati per raccaontare fesserie, dovresti anche capire che quando vieni presa di mira non puoi sempre lasciar correre perchè altrimenti i nuovi si infastidiscono....


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Di niente Sole.
> A dire il vero l'ho fatto di proposito perchè è l'unica cosa che può alterarmi in questo contesto.
> 
> C'è solo da dire che la discrezione è una dote, una virtù. Mettere informazioni sensibili nelle mani di chiunque è un rischio da tenere in considerazione.


Hai ragione. Questo è senz'altro un limite mio. Mi apro con facilità, parlo facilmente di me... sono una chiacchierona in realtà 

A volte mi rendo conto che, se per certi versi questo mio lato della personalità mi rende molto comunicativa e aperta al dialogo, dall'altro mi espone più di altri, che magari tengono aspetti della loro vita più in ombra.
Ma io sono così anche nella realtà. Molto, troppo trasparente. Sto cercando di migliorarmi però.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Di niente Sole.
> A dire il vero l'ho fatto di proposito perchè è l'unica cosa che può alterarmi in questo contesto.
> 
> C'è solo da dire che la discrezione è una dote, una virtù. Mettere informazioni sensibili nelle mani di *chiunque* è un rischio da tenere in considerazione.


Dipende se pensi che quel chiunque non sia un chiunque ma un amico...... un particolare non del tutto irrilevante


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> PS: In riferimento a quanto scritto da Sole, trovo assurdo e inaccetabile che si edifichi su fatti altrui sconfinando, anche quando tacitamente, in fatti privati.


Se uno i fatti privati li scrive su un forum è normale (normale) che ci si discuta sopra. E su un forum come questo qui, non di astronomia diciamo, di fatti privati ne scrivono un po' tutti. Il punto è come uno prende le critiche, anche quelle costruttive. Quello è il problema ed è un problema, sostanzialmente, di ego.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> Però a meno che qui non ci sia una manica di pazzi, che si sono accordati per raccaontare fesserie, dovresti anche capire che quando vieni presa di mira non puoi sempre lasciar correre perchè altrimenti i nuovi si infastidiscono....



Hai voglia...hai voglia...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se uno i fatti privati li scrive su un forum è normale (normale) che ci si discuta sopra. E su un forum come questo qui, non di astronomia diciamo, di fatti privati ne scrivono un po' tutti. Il punto è come uno prende le critiche, anche quelle costruttive. Quello è il problema ed è un problema, sostanzialmente, di ego.


quoto.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si può anche decidere di non salire sul carrozone. Non mi pare ci siano delle forzture in questo senso, se non quelle che alla fine possono scaturire dal senso di disapprovazione avvertito, forse, solo personalmente.
> 
> Persa e Amoremio. Non so e non capisco precisamente cosa le abbia allontanate, ma cronologicamente hanno avuto una "presenza" paragonabile alla tua. Con la differenza che tu resisti, allora com'è? E MK? Tanto per fare esempi di persone "segate" e con le quali mi sono trovato bene. Come tantissimi del resto, per quello che può essere.
> 
> ...


senti a mk nessuno l'ha segata
 ha deciso di sua spontanea volontà di andarsene 
per bontà divina e per fortuna (per quanto mi riguarda ovviamente)


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia...hai voglia...:up::up::up::up:



Si ho voglia di chiudere questa faccenda che si continua a trascinare e non certo per colpa mia.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> quoto.


ma che cazzo ti quoti deficiente?
vedi di non rompere il cazzo e girare al largo te l'ho detto in chiaro in pvt e te lo dico per l'ultima volta
salta a piè pari i post di sole
punto
senza se e senza ma
hai un sacco di gente a cui puoi andare a rompere la minchia
ultimo avvertimento


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda Sole io mi spingo a ipotizzare in base hai racconti fatti ... Se tu ti senti tamburellata non raccontare i tuoi fatti privati...
> accetta che ci sia qualcuno che veda delle lacune nel tuo scrivere...
> Poi personalmente mi piaci ... Mi fai ridere quando fai delle uscite che non stanno n'è in cielo ne in terra ..dopo di che vieni presa un po' in giro ... E te la prendi come una bambina...
> Preferisco far ironia in questo modo invece di ridere alle spalle di un ignaro...
> ...


Ecco. Questa è una cosa che ritengo davvero intollerabile e mi fa imbestialire. Ma come ti permetti? Cosa ne sai di me e della mia vita? Tu deduci da quello che scrivo, ma quello che scrivo sono le briciole della mia esistenza.
Non accetto commenti di questo tipo nemmeno dai miei più intimi amici, figuriamoci da una persona che non conosco e non stimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Non accetto commenti di questo tipo nemmeno dai miei più intimi amici*, figuriamoci da una persona che non conosco e non stimo.


Che dicevo a proposito di ego, blablabla?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *io non ho avuto nessuna informazione da nessuno...
> Ma le cose si percepiscono ....*
> 
> e oltre più questa cosa viene fuori ogni discussione su tre ......
> ...



ribadisco quello che ha scritto anche Sole:

un pizzico di sincerità nel tuo caso non guasterebbe


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu conosci un gruppo di persone delle quali condividi le idee eviti di frequentarli per evitare di fare parte di un gruppo e  vai contro corrente.....Fatico a seguirti......
> Fare parte di un gruppo per me vuol dire avere degli amici con i quali posso condividere diverse cose e altre no e, se li reputo amici, appoggiarli quando condivido quello che dicono e far valere la mia opinione diversa nel caso non condivido. Dove sta l'errore?


Infatti giá evito di stare con gruppi di persone...
e quando mi ci ritrovo per cene feste  o altro stó abbastanza in disparte ....
Stó bene nel mio spazio fatto di me e i miei cani .....
come ho gia detto in passato vivo già in un posto con pochi abitanti....
ma appena posso vado ad isolarmi in una baita lontano dalla società ...
dal qual'e sono stata molto delusa....


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se uno i fatti privati li scrive su un forum è normale (normale) che ci si discuta sopra. E su un forum come questo qui, non di astronomia diciamo, di fatti privati ne scrivono un po' tutti. Il punto è come uno prende le critiche, anche quelle costruttive. Quello è il problema ed è un problema, sostanzialmente, di ego.





contepinceton ha detto:


> quoto.


Eh certo.

Quindi io scrivo che ho lasciato mio marito e ho una nuova storia e qualcuno può permettersi di dire che sto andando nella direzione sbagliata?
Su che basi?

Questa è la mia vita.

Io accetto i commenti costruttivi, gli attacchi personali li rispedisco al mittente.

E sì, ci tengo al mio ego. E' un ego bellissimo, ci ho messo 38 anni a costruirmelo così com'è


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se uno i fatti privati li scrive su un forum è normale (normale) che ci si discuta sopra. E su un forum come questo qui, non di astronomia diciamo, di fatti privati ne scrivono un po' tutti. Il punto è come uno prende le critiche, anche quelle costruttive. Quello è il problema ed è un problema, sostanzialmente, di ego.


Parlo per me. Ho sempre accettato tutti i commenti positivi e negativi sui fatti che qui ho raccontato. Quello che non mi sta bene è che vengano scimmiottati alla prima occasione, e che la cosa sia fatta così bene da farla capire solo a me. Ho la scelta di vedere capire e passarci sopra dando l'illusione al/la provocatore/trice che sia una cogliona e non me ne sia accorta (e a volte per il quieto vivere lo faccio) oppure alzare un pochino i toni e far capire che mi stanno girando a elica.............(e a volte faccio questo)
La terza ipotesi è che anche io mi comporti così. Ma questo non accadrà mai perchè non mi abbasserei mai a certi livelli. 

il tutto vale per me e vale per quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo a un'altro utente.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda Sole io mi spingo a ipotizzare in base hai racconti fatti ... Se tu ti senti tamburellata non raccontare i tuoi fatti privati...
> accetta che ci sia qualcuno che veda delle lacune nel tuo scrivere...
> Poi personalmente mi piaci ... Mi fai ridere quando fai delle uscite che non stanno n'è in cielo ne in terra ..dopo di che vieni presa un po' in giro ... E te la prendi come una bambina...
> Preferisco far ironia in questo modo invece di ridere alle spalle di un ignaro...
> ...


ma perchè molto vivamente non ti fai i cazzi tuoi in maniera corretta intendendosi per corretta una reale lettura degli scritti e non una strampalata interpretazione basata sul nulla?
qui veramente le persone pensano di avere a che fare con degli idioti ritardati
ti do una notizia in anteprima
nessuno lo è
quindi queste tue si puerili "giustificazioni" che fanno ridere i polli valle a dare a chi ci crede
atipica stronzetta


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che dicevo a proposito di ego, blablabla?


Sarò egocentrica, ma la direzione della mia vita è una cosa che riguarda solo me e le persone che amo. Se è sbagliata o no nessuno può saperlo, tranne me.

Ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Ho sempre accettato tutti i commenti positivi e negativi sui fatti che qui ho raccontato. *Quello che non mi sta bene è che vengano scimmiottati alla prima occasione, e che la cosa sia fatta così bene da farla capire solo a me.* Ho la scelta di vedere capire e passarci sopra dando l'illusione al/la provocatore/trice che sia una cogliona e non me ne sia accorta (e a volte per il quieto vivere lo faccio) oppure alzare un pochino i toni e far capire che mi stanno girando a elica.............(e a volte faccio questo)
> La terza ipotesi è che anche io mi comporti così. Ma questo non accadrà mai perchè non mi abbasserei mai a certi livelli.
> 
> il tutto vale per me e vale per quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo a un'altro utente.



standing ovation


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> .
> 
> E sì, ci tengo al mio ego. E' un ego bellissimo, ci ho messo 38 anni a costruirmelo così com'è



Si, ma tu non sei Anna Magnani e l'ego non sono le rughe. Troppo ego fa male. Ma d'altra parte, se non daresti retta neanche ad un intimo, figurati quanto tu possa dare retta a me che sono solo un pugno di byte su uno schermo. O anche solo cercare di capire quello che scrivo, per dire. E allora mi chiedo cosa accidenti ci farai mai su un forum, ma è una domanda retorica e non serve che tu risponda.


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se uno i fatti privati li scrive su un forum è normale (normale) che ci si discuta sopra. E su un forum come questo qui, non di astronomia diciamo, di fatti privati ne scrivono un po' tutti. Il punto è come uno prende le critiche, anche quelle costruttive. Quello è il problema ed è un problema, sostanzialmente, di ego.


Ma capisci che non tutti hanno il distacco e la riservatezza necessari affinchè il tutto si risolva con una sola e costruttiva discussione. Quindi se non si ha ritegno è facile sforare nel personale.

Se qualcuno denuncia una sorta di manipolazione dei suoi fatti, evidentemente, non lo fa più in riferimento all'argomento. Ma non posso pronunciarmi oltre vista la mia "partecipazione".


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma tu non sei Anna Magnani e l'ego non sono le rughe. Troppo ego fa male. Ma d'altra parte, se non *daresti retta *neanche ad un intimo, figurati quanto tu possa dare retta a me che sono solo un pugno di byte su uno schermo. O anche solo cercare di capire quello che scrivo, per dire. E allora mi chiedo *cosa accidenti ci farai mai su un forum, ma è una domanda retorica e non serve che tu risponda*.


Fammi capire. Io dovrei frequentare un forum per dare retta a lunapiena che mi dice che sto andando nella direzione sbagliata? Ma stai scherzando o cosa?

Io dai miei amici posso accettare opinioni e punti di vista. Ma se sono felice e sento che la mia vita finalmente va nella direzione giusta, perchè dovrei prendere in considerazione chi mi dice che è sbagliata?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma tu non sei Anna Magnani e l'ego non sono le rughe. Troppo ego fa male. Ma d'altra parte, se non daresti retta neanche ad un intimo, figurati quanto tu possa dare retta a me che sono solo un pugno di byte su uno schermo. O anche solo cercare di capire quello che scrivo, per dire. E allora mi chiedo cosa accidenti ci farai mai su un forum, ma è una domanda retorica e non serve che tu risponda.


anche tu non sei Freud ma ammorbi con questi psicanalismi da 4 (facciamo 2) soldi
quindi?
un conto è discutere un conto è cercare di rompere il cazzo su un forum
evidentemente tu la differenza non la conosci (diciamo che non la vuoi artatamente vedere e chissà per quale cazzo di motivo-che beninteso che a questo quesito si che serve non rispondere perchè frega una mazza a nessuno)


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco. Questa è una cosa che ritengo davvero intollerabile e mi fa imbestialire. Ma come ti permetti? Cosa ne sai di me e della mia vita? Tu deduci da quello che scrivo, ma quello che scrivo sono le briciole della mia esistenza.
> Non accetto commenti di questo tipo nemmeno dai miei più intimi amici, figuriamoci da una persona che non conosco e non stimo.



Imbestialisciti ..... 
io deduco da quelli che scrivi...come si deducono le cose di altri...
non è un problema mio se dalle briciole che scrivi trapela un errore che stai facendo...
e come ho gia detto spero di sbagliarmi....


Cioè , non parlo di te ,qui spesso si arriva a dedurre che chi tradisce non ama ,
Chi cazzeggia sul cell in cinta è una persona abominevole,si deduce  di tutto e di più ovviamente da quel che uno scrive 
ed io non posso dedurre che per ME stai facendo un errore..
ma chi sei la principessa sul pisello:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Comunque, Tubarao, una nuova vicenda di E. sarebbe ben accetta.

Che sia di maggior spessore delle altre precedenti però, altrimenti la vedo dura competere col gossip forumiano.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Imbestialisciti .....
> io deduco da quelli che scrivi...come si deducono le cose di altri...
> non è un problema mio se dalle briciole che scrivi trapela un errore che stai facendo...
> e come ho gia detto spero di sbagliarmi....
> ...


e da questo post sei uscita fuori per quello che sei
una stronza in malafede
embè mica poco


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Ho sempre accettato tutti i commenti positivi e negativi sui fatti che qui ho raccontato. *Quello che non mi sta bene è che vengano scimmiottati alla prima occasione, e che la cosa sia fatta così bene da farla capire solo a me. *Ho la scelta di vedere capire e passarci sopra dando l'illusione al/la provocatore/trice che sia una cogliona e non me ne sia accorta (e a volte per il quieto vivere lo faccio) oppure alzare un pochino i toni e far capire che mi stanno girando a elica.............(e a volte faccio questo)
> La terza ipotesi è che anche io mi comporti così. Ma questo non accadrà mai perchè non mi abbasserei mai a certi livelli.
> 
> il tutto vale per me e vale per quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo a un'altro utente.


Guarda che anche leggere fatti che vengono distorti e manipolati in modo che possano capire tutti fa male. E tanto anche.

Come ti sentiresti tu se una lunapiena qualunque ti dicesse che l'uomo di cui sei innamorata ti ha manipolata e ha influenzato la decisione di separarti? E se dicesse che la tua nuova storia potrebbe generare confusione nei tuoi figli?
E lo facesse sentendosi in pieno diritto di dirtelo, perchè lei capisce e intuisce molte cose?

Io sono allibita.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma capisci che non tutti hanno il distacco e la riservatezza necessari affinchè il tutto si risolva con una sola e costruttiva discussione. Quindi se non si ha ritegno è facile sforare nel personale.


Si va sul personale, te lo scrivo in maiuscolo ma non sto urlando, PERCHE' LA GENTE QUI PARLA PER LO PIU' DEGLI AFFARI SUOI. PERSONALI. Soprattutto quella GENTE CHE STA QUA DA UNA VITA E MEZZA E SI CONOSCE ANCHE *FUORI*. Non puoi lamentarti se i buoi sono scappati se tu stesso hai aperto il recinto. Detto questo, ripeto, è una questione di ego infranto. Almeno per me, che io non conosco de visu nessuno dei presenti e manco me ne frega.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Fammi capire. Io dovrei frequentare un forum per dare retta a lunapiena che mi dice che sto andando nella direzione sbagliata? Ma stai scherzando o cosa?
> 
> Io dai miei amici posso accettare opinioni e punti di vista. *Ma se sono felice e sento che la mia vita finalmente va nella direzione giusta, perchè dovrei prendere in considerazione chi mi dice che è sbagliata*?



Non devi prenderla in considerazione infatti proprio perchè sei sicura della tua scelta. Però non capisco cosa ti infastidisce. 
Quando sono entrata qui un sacco di utenti mi hanno detto che era sbagliato quello che stavo facendo. Era la loro opinone, rispettabile, ma anche ignorata da me perchè sapevo che stavo facendo la cosa giusta. Il tempo ha solo testimoniato che avevo ragione. Sarà così anche per te.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma perchè molto vivamente non ti fai i cazzi tuoi in maniera corretta intendendosi per corretta una reale lettura degli scritti e non una strampalata interpretazione basata sul nulla?
> qui veramente le persone pensano di avere a che fare con degli idioti ritardati
> ti do una notizia in anteprima
> nessuno lo è
> ...



Dai siamo tutti un po' atipici...
mi piace da morire stá parola.... 
Peró su stronzetta io amplierei direi stronzona...
Un bacio angelo...


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si va sul personale, te lo scrivo in maiuscolo ma non sto urlando, PERCHE' LA GENTE QUI PARLA PER LO PIU' DEGLI AFFARI SUOI. PERSONALI. Soprattutto quella GENTE CHE STA QUA DA UNA VITA E MEZZA E SI CONOSCE ANCHE *FUORI*. Non puoi lamentarti se i buoi sono scappati se tu stesso hai aperto il recinto. Detto questo, ripeto, è una questione di ego infranto. Almeno per me, che io non conosco de visu nessuno dei presenti e manco me ne frega.


si ma se io scrivo che ieri sera mi sono fatto una birra (esageriamo che mi sono ubriacato) non è che puoi venirmi a dire tutto impettito che hai intuito e interpretato da delle BRICIOLE della mia confidenza personale che sono un alcolizzato e qui si è fatta e si sta facendo la stessa cosa con Sole
te capi' cumpa'?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai siamo tutti un po' atipici...
> mi piace da morire stá parola....
> Peró su stronzetta io amplierei direi stronzona...
> Un bacio angelo...


ma vai a cagare scema


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che anche leggere fatti che vengono distorti e manipolati in modo che possano capire tutti fa male. E tanto anche.
> 
> Come ti sentiresti tu se una lunapiena qualunque ti dicesse che l'uomo di cui sei innamorata ti ha manipolata e ha influenzato la decisione di separarti? E se dicesse che la tua nuova storia potrebbe generare confusione nei tuoi figli?
> E lo facesse sentendosi in pieno diritto di dirtelo, perchè lei capisce e intuisce molte cose?
> ...


Ti ho risposto sopra.
La ignorerei, quando sono sicura di quello che faccio non mi tocca nulla. E' la presa per il culo che mi infastidisce. Infatti quando Lunapiena ha parlato di tradimenti atipici (riferendosi con ilarità  ovviamente a un tuo post di qualche giorno fà) mi sono indispettita.
Se un commento è fatto in base a quello che pensa lei ma è diretto, ripeto lo posso condividere o no ma tutto si ferma lì.
Altrimenti Stermy, Daniele, Persa e molti atri avrei dovuto andarli a prendere sotto casa.
Il tempo, Sole, il tempo dimostrerà chi ha ragione e chi sbaglia.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che anche leggere fatti che vengono distorti e manipolati in modo che possano capire tutti fa male. E tanto anche.
> 
> *Come ti sentiresti tu se una lunapiena qualunque ti dicesse che l'uomo di cui sei innamorata ti ha manipolata e ha influenzato la decisione di separarti? *E se dicesse che la tua nuova storia potrebbe generare confusione nei tuoi figli?
> E lo facesse sentendosi in pieno diritto di dirtelo, perchè lei capisce e intuisce molte cose?
> ...



tornando a Persa

lei mi ha sempre detto che gli uomini tornavano a scopare con me perchè non li facevo pagare 
che la mia vita era falsa e dopata  e che ne avrei pagate le conseguenze

mi dava fastidio, ma mi faceva riflettere...poi ovviamente facevo quello che ritenevo giusto per me in quel momento


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non devi prenderla in considerazione infatti proprio perchè sei sicura della tua scelta. *Però non capisco cosa ti infastidisce. *
> Quando sono entrata qui un sacco di utenti mi hanno detto che era sbagliato quello che stavo facendo. Era la loro opinone, rispettabile, ma anche ignorata da me perchè sapevo che stavo facendo la cosa giusta. Il tempo ha solo testimoniato che avevo ragione. Sarà così anche per te.


Tu sei entrata qui come una che ha tradito suo marito e ti sei beccata la solita ondata (superficiale e ingiusta, per carità) di giudizi sommari (ai quali io non ho MAI partecipato in alcun modo, tra l'altro).

Io dopo due anni da incubo ho trovato il coraggio di separarmi e sto cercando di sostruire un rapporto con una persona. E mi infastidisce che qualcuno, per puro spirito di provocazione e solidarietà al Conte (e tu dovresti sapere di cosa parlo, anche se fingi di non saperlo) usi la mia vita privata per sputare veleno.

La frase in neretto è una pugnalata per me, proprio perchè scritta da te.

E con questo chiudo, arrivederci a tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si va sul personale, te lo scrivo in maiuscolo ma non sto urlando, PERCHE' LA GENTE QUI PARLA PER LO PIU' DEGLI AFFARI SUOI. PERSONALI. Soprattutto quella GENTE CHE STA QUA DA UNA VITA E MEZZA E SI CONOSCE ANCHE *FUORI*. *Non puoi lamentarti se i buoi sono scappati se tu stesso hai aperto il recinto*. Detto questo, ripeto, è una questione di ego infranto. Almeno per me, che io non conosco de visu nessuno dei presenti e manco me ne frega.



Lamentarti no. Fare presente la profonda delusione si.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto sopra.
> La ignorerei, quando sono sicura di quello che faccio non mi tocca nulla. E' la presa per il culo che mi infastidisce. Infatti quando Lunapiena ha parlato di tradimenti atipici (riferendosi con ilarità  ovviamente a un tuo post di qualche giorno fà) mi sono indispettita.
> Se un commento è fatto in base a quello che pensa lei ma è diretto, ripeto lo posso condividere o no ma tutto si ferma lì.
> Altrimenti Stermy, Daniele, Persa e molti atri avrei dovuto andarli a prendere sotto casa.
> Il tempo, Sole, il tempo dimostrerà chi ha ragione e chi sbaglia.....


standing ovation2 
se non la smetti di dire cose troppo giuste



fra poco ti farò un regalo ( tu sai cosa: MBDM)


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Fammi capire. Io dovrei frequentare un forum per dare retta a lunapiena che mi dice che sto andando nella direzione sbagliata? Ma stai scherzando o cosa?
> 
> Io dai miei amici posso accettare opinioni e punti di vista. Ma se sono felice e sento che la mia vita finalmente va nella direzione giusta, perchè dovrei prendere in considerazione chi mi dice che è sbagliata?



Senti io non ti dico di dar retta a me ...
o solo espresso la mia opinione....

Se tu sei felice buon per te...
Non prenderla in considerazione ma accetta le opinioni diverse dalle tue...


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si va sul personale, te lo scrivo in maiuscolo ma non sto urlando, PERCHE' LA GENTE QUI PARLA PER LO PIU' DEGLI AFFARI SUOI. PERSONALI. Soprattutto quella GENTE CHE STA QUA DA UNA VITA E MEZZA E SI CONOSCE ANCHE *FUORI*. Non puoi lamentarti se i buoi sono scappati se tu stesso hai aperto il recinto. Detto questo, ripeto, è una questione di ego infranto. Almeno per me, che io non conosco de visu nessuno dei presenti e manco me ne frega.


Ma se rileggi lo avevo già detto e Sole ne ha dato le sue spiegazioni.

Tu ci vedi un lamento. Io una denuncia di qualcosa in più.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si ma se io scrivo che ieri sera mi sono fatto una birra (esageriamo che mi sono ubriacato) non è che puoi venirmi a dire tutto impettito che hai intuito e interpretato da delle BRICIOLE della mia confidenza personale che sono un alcolizzato e qui si è fatta e si sta facendo la stessa cosa con Sole
> te capi' cumpa'?


Merkelo non è così, e chiaramente non è così per Sole. E non è un episodio, cioè una volta che racconti qualcosa di te. Qua invese sti discorsi vanno avanti da ANNI. Essù, ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma se rileggi lo avevo già detto e Sole ne ha dato le sue spiegazioni.
> 
> Tu ci vedi un lamento. Io una denuncia di qualcosa in più.


Io ci vedo la denuncia dell'ego di qualcuno a cui non piace essere contraddetto o criticato, a torto o a ragione, in ogni caso. E così stando le cose, o si limita a parlare di altri, oppure non scrive, molto semplicemente. E' logica, sai.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Merkelo non è così, e chiaramente non è così per Sole. E non è un episodio, cioè una volta che racconti qualcosa di te. Qua invese sti discorsi vanno avanti da ANNI. Essù, ma di che parliamo?


senti joey se ti dico che è così èperchè so che è così
e non lo perchè me lo sono inventato stamattina alzandomi dal letto
facciamo così
ci sono cose che non sai e che non è il caso che nessuno ti dica o scriva su questo forum e che ti smentiscono
non ti fidi? bene non farlo ma non venire a dire a me che si sta solo parlando in base a quello che si è scritto perchè 
1 non è così
2 ergo dal numero 1 non è corretto


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ci vedo la denuncia dell'ego di qualcuno a cui non piace essere contraddetto o criticato, a torto o a ragione, in ogni caso. E così stando le cose, o si limita a parlare di altri, oppure non scrive, molto semplicemente. E' logica, sai.


è logica
giustissimo
mi dici da quale logica si dice ad una persona che l'uomo con cui sta l'ha manipolata per farla separare senza sapere nulla dei meccanismi per cui questa separazione è avvenuta (in quanto mai scritti) e senza conoscere nemmeno l'uomo in questione?
l'interpretazione è una cosa
l'inventarsi ad arte le cose sono tutt'altro
stai "giustificando" un comportamento ignobile che spacci per logica


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> senti joey se ti dico che è così èperchè so che è così
> e non lo perchè me lo sono inventato stamattina alzandomi dal letto
> facciamo così
> ci sono cose che non sai e che non è il caso che nessuno ti dica o scriva su questo forum e che ti smentiscono
> ...


Guarda: io circa le cose che non so, non ho alcun interesse. In altre parole: non me ne frega nulla. Io ragiono sulla logicità o meno di quello che si scrive qua sopra e traggo le mie personalissime conclusioni, condivisibili o meno che vogliano essere. E se Sole scrive che certe critiche non le accetterebbe neanche dai suoi amici più intimi fuori dal forum, per me, al di là di tutto, è esattamente come dico io. 
Il resto è tutto contorno e, ripeto, manco me ne frega alcunchè.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Tu sei entrata qui come una che ha tradito suo marito e ti sei beccata la solita ondata (superficiale e ingiusta, per carità) di giudizi sommari (ai quali io non ho MAI partecipato in alcun modo, tra l'altro).
> 
> Io dopo due anni da incubo ho trovato il coraggio di separarmi e sto cercando di sostruire un rapporto con una persona. E mi infastidisce che qualcuno, per puro spirito di provocazione e solidarietà al Conte (e tu dovresti sapere di cosa parlo, anche se fingi di non saperlo) usi la mia vita privata per sputare veleno.*
> 
> ...


Sul neretto hai tutte le ragioni del mondo.

Sul rosso forse non hai capito: ti stava dicendo di considerare quelle frasi alla stessa stregua dei giudizi sommari di cui sopra, iniziano e finiscono in un post. Farteli scivolare addosso. E a maggior ragione proprio perchè detto da lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> è logica
> giustissimo
> mi dici da quale logica si dice ad una persona che l'uomo con cui sta l'ha manipolata per farla separare senza sapere nulla dei meccanismi per cui questa separazione è avvenuta (in quanto mai scritti) e senza conoscere nemmeno l'uomo in questione?
> l'interpretazione è una cosa
> ...


Io non sto giustificando nulla, io parlo per me. Mica ho mai detto a Sole quello che scrivi. Non è che ho scritto "ha ragione il Conte, piuttosto che xxx". Non me ne frega un cazzo.


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende se pensi che quel chiunque non sia un chiunque ma un amico...... un particolare non del tutto irrilevante


Esatto. Io sottintendevo, l'ho detto velatamente, il fatto che molti si conoscano. Infatti parlavo di manipolazione.

Questo genere di cose comunque esula dal mio modo di essere. Nemmeno le comprendo più di tanto. Posso solo dire che sono manifestazioni di debolezze personali, di chi le perpetra chiaramente. Ma mi tiro fuori da questo genere di discorsi, non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> standing ovation2
> se non la smetti di dire cose troppo giuste
> 
> 
> ...



:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh certo.
> 
> Quindi io scrivo che ho lasciato mio marito e ho una nuova storia e qualcuno può permettersi di dire che sto andando nella direzione sbagliata?
> Su che basi?
> ...


Si mia cara il mondo forumistico è fatto così.
Tutti noi vorremmo un mondo dove qualsiasi scelta che facciamo siano tutti lì pronti a dirci hai fatto bene.
Invece visto che siamo di tante teste, di tante mentalità di tante culture e sistemi di valori, avremo chi ci sostiene e chi ci condanna.
Non trovo nessun attacco personale, ma solo un dirti, guarda che secondo me non stai facendo la cosa giusta.
Ma perchè ti fai destabilizzare così tanto da opinioni di sconosciuti?
A noi se tu ti separi o meno che cosa ce ne viene? Non siamo tuoi familiari o ecc..ecc..ecc...
Nel momento che noi postiamo qualcosa esso è soggetto alla valutazione altrui.
Te lo dico da concertista.
Io ho il mio modo di suonare Bach.
Per alcuni è meraviglioso per altri non lo è.
E ho imparato molto dalle stroncature, più che dalle critiche lusinghiere, perchè sono state le stroncature della critica a farmi crescere come interprete, a costringermi a confrontarmi a viso aperto con altre validissime interpretazioni no?
Ma chi ha ragione? Per esempio ha ragione Koopman che mette abbellimenti ovunque, o Kenneth Gilbert? Che non mette nessun abbellimento?

Abbiamo solo la materia musicale, l'interprete che l'impatta, ma quante volte l'allievo si giustifica dicendo, ma io sta musica la sento così ed è il maestro a mostrare all'allievo, quanto ahime, il suo sentire è limitato a poche cose e per forza viene fuori un'esecuzione tutta posticcia.

Resto della grande visione consegnatami da Kierkegaard in aut aut: o il dubbio o la disperazione.

Fare del proprio io il centro dell'universo, apre le strade ad una via perniciosa per l'uomo: la superbia.
QUella non perdona, ma disperde le persone nei pensieri del loro cuore.

Ho passato la vita a massacrare il mio io.
Perchè esso è stato da sempre il limite più pesante per accogliere le ragioni altrui.
E sto bene con l'io dissolto.

Ma è normale che se tu dici...mi separo...troverai tot persone che ti dicono bene e tot persone che ti dicono male.
Come è normale sentirsi dire ah ma tu non ti separi perchè non hai le palle per farlo, perchè preferisci le comodità acquisite ecc..ecc..ecc...

Si chiama: pluralismo e molto si è combattuto in questo forum perchè ogni idea abbia la possibilità di venir espressa.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto giustificando nulla, io parlo per me. Mica ho mai detto a Sole quello che scrivi. Non è che ho scritto "ha ragione il Conte, piuttosto che xxx". Non me ne frega un cazzo.


tu hai scritto che non ci si può lamentare se qualcuno scrive di fatti privati se poi ci si parla sopra
il fatto è che proprio non capisci e me sembra che tu lo faccia apposta è che non è che ci si parla sopra ma ci si manipola sopra 
la differenza la noti o noti solo quello che pare a te?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non devi prenderla in considerazione infatti proprio perchè sei sicura della tua scelta. Però non capisco cosa ti infastidisce.
> Quando sono entrata qui un sacco di utenti mi hanno detto che era sbagliato quello che stavo facendo. Era la loro opinone, rispettabile, ma anche ignorata da me perchè sapevo che stavo facendo la cosa giusta. Il tempo ha solo testimoniato che avevo ragione. Sarà così anche per te.


Ti quoto.
Vero il tempo è giusto vindice.
Da cui si dice appunto del senno del poi è piena la gente.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu sei entrata qui come una che ha tradito suo marito e ti sei beccata la solita ondata (superficiale e ingiusta, per carità) di giudizi sommari (ai quali io non ho MAI partecipato in alcun modo, tra l'altro).
> 
> Io dopo due anni da incubo ho trovato il coraggio di separarmi e sto cercando di sostruire un rapporto con una persona. E mi infastidisce che qualcuno, per puro spirito di provocazione e solidarietà al Conte (e tu dovresti sapere di cosa parlo, anche se fingi di non saperlo) usi la mia vita privata per sputare veleno.
> 
> ...


L'errore di cui parlavo non era il tradimento (che sia sbagliato capire lo so e non mi fa incazzare se mi viene fatto notare). Era il mio comportamento successivo con la famiglia di lui ecc ecc.....

La pugnalata non la capisco. Ho espresso quello che è per me. Se mi dici che sono magra e so che non è vero mica mi incazzo, ti guardo prendo atto che stia dicendo una minchiata e vado avanti. (ho esasperato il concetto) Mi spiace che ti lasci ferire da persone che non ti conoscono soprattutto perchè ripeto, sei convinta della scelta che hai fatto, è la tua vita e ripeto e 3, il tempo ti darà ragione come è stato per me.
Sai benissimo che qualunque cosa scrivo non lo farei mai per ferirti, anzi il tentativo era di farti capire la scarsa importanza che devono avere per te certe cose.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma giri con la bilancia?
> no, luna..pure io non amo essere trascinata dalla corrente... ma quando la penso in un modo non posso cambiare idea per andare controcorrente:singleeye:




In questo periodo me la sogno di notte..
sono a dieta.....


Per il resto lo so che è sbagliato ... Infatti l'ho anche scritto..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto hai tutte le ragioni del mondo.
> 
> Sul rosso forse non hai capito: ti stava dicendo di considerare quelle frasi alla stessa stregua dei giudizi sommari di cui sopra, iniziano e finiscono in un post. Farteli scivolare addosso. E a maggior ragione proprio perchè detto da lei.


Grazie, mi spiace davvero non abbia capito


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mia cara il mondo forumistico è fatto così.
> Tutti noi vorremmo un mondo dove qualsiasi scelta che facciamo siano tutti lì pronti a dirci hai fatto bene.
> Invece visto che siamo di tante teste, di tante mentalità di tante culture e sistemi di valori, avremo chi ci sostiene e chi ci condanna.
> Non trovo nessun attacco personale, ma solo un dirti, guarda che secondo me non stai facendo la cosa giusta.
> ...


proprio non capisci idiota eh?
devi mollare il colpo
e il tuo pluralismo sbattitelo in culo
sono buono e te lo dico un'ultima volta ancora poi partono gli insulti o ancora peggio perchè mi hai stufato nanerottolo di merda
parla con chi cazzo ti pare ma molla Sole
fai conto che nemmeno buongiorno le puoi dire
detto questo puoi fare quello che vuoi dopodichè non lamentarti


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto sopra.
> La ignorerei, quando sono sicura di quello che faccio non mi tocca nulla. E' la presa per il culo che mi infastidisce. Infatti quando Lunapiena ha parlato di tradimenti atipici (riferendosi con ilarità  ovviamente a un tuo post di qualche giorno fà) mi sono indispettita.
> Se un commento è fatto in base a quello che pensa lei ma è diretto, ripeto lo posso condividere o no ma tutto si ferma lì.
> Altrimenti Stermy, Daniele, Persa e molti atri avrei dovuto andarli a prendere sotto casa.
> Il tempo, Sole, il tempo dimostrerà chi ha ragione e chi sbaglia.....


Beh sinceramente anche a me la storia dei tradimenti atipici mi ha fatto molto ridere il cuore...
Perchè vorrei che qui parlassero tutti i traditi...e ci dicessero come il loro traditore messo alle strette considererà sempre il suo un tradimento atipico...perchè ognuno ha la propria vicenda no?
Cioè è come se io dicessi a mia moglie...ah ma io non sono sai come gli altri traditori, vero ti ho tradito, ma sono un atipico...

Del resto io ho un matrimonio atipico capisci? Dove ognuno dei due fa quel che gli pare e piace...senza condividere...
Ma io ho una moglie atipica...e sono un uomo atipico capisci?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'errore di cui parlavo non era il tradimento (che sia sbagliato capire lo so e non mi fa incazzare se mi viene fatto notare). Era il mio comportamento successivo con la famiglia di lui ecc ecc.....
> 
> La pugnalata non la capisco. Ho espresso quello che è per me. Se mi dici che sono magra e so che non è vero mica mi incazzo, ti guardo prendo atto che stia dicendo una minchiata e vado avanti. (ho esasperato il concetto) Mi spiace che ti lasci ferire da persone che non ti conoscono soprattutto perchè ripeto, sei convinta della scelta che hai fatto, è la tua vita e ripeto e 3, il tempo ti darà ragione come è stato per me.
> Sai benissimo che qualunque cosa scrivo non lo farei mai per ferirti, anzi il tentativo era di farti capire la scarsa importanza che devono avere per te certe cose.


apperò
mi pare che un vaffanculo scrivevi se qualcosa ti infastidisce lo dai e dici a Sole su una cosa che sai che le sta
a cuore moltissimo e che non è semplice le dici lascia stare? quindi per te va bene ma per lei no?
senza voler polemizzare me lo spieghi perchè non capisco ed è possibile che abbia capito male io


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> standing ovation2
> se non la smetti di dire cose troppo giuste
> 
> 
> ...


Molti
Baci
Di
Merda?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Vero il tempo è giusto vindice.
> Da cui si dice appunto del senno del poi è piena la gente.:up::up::up::up:



Non è la stessa cosa. Non ha bisgono del senno di poi. Sa di aver fatto la cosa giusta e il tempo dimostrerà che ha ragione. Esattamente come lo sapevo io.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che non ci si può lamentare se qualcuno scrive di fatti privati se poi ci si parla sopra
> il fatto è che proprio non capisci e me sembra che tu lo faccia apposta è che non è che ci si parla sopra ma ci si manipola sopra
> la differenza la noti o noti solo quello che pare a te?


Daje. Oh: io parlo PER ME. Io NON MANIPOLO NESSUNO. Se scrivo un'opinione è, appunto un'opinione. E quella opinione è una conclusione, non una manipolazione. Una conclusione scritta solo ed esclusivamente in base a quello che l'utente X, e solo lui, ha scritto di sè. Può essere giusta o sbagliata, possono essere briciole o meno, ripeto: SOLO IN BASE A QUELLO CHE L'UTENTE HA SCRITTO DA SOLO. Del resto, torno a ripeterti, non mi importa un'accidente. Se il Conte si conosce con Sole, Chiara, stograncazzo, NON SONO AFFARI MIEI. Non manipolo, non m'importa. Non l'ho mai fatto, non mi metto certo a farlo qui.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto hai tutte le ragioni del mondo.
> 
> Sul rosso forse non hai capito: ti stava dicendo di considerare quelle frasi alla stessa stregua dei giudizi sommari di cui sopra, iniziano e finiscono in un post. Farteli scivolare addosso. E a maggior ragione proprio perchè detto da lei.


Ok...
Dici bene...
Ma che cosa c'entro io? Eh?
Non mi sembra che Farfalla abbia fatto questo.
Ne io con lei.

E ripeto Tuba, e so che mi capirai, io mi sono staccato da tutto e da tutti, proprio per evitare queste situazioni qui.

In altre parole a me non me ne frega un emerito cazzo.
E voglio godermi il forum in santa pace come tutti.

Non mi piace questa storia della provocazione e di solidarietà al conte.

Io ripeto viaggio da solo.
Puoi smentirmi?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> apperò
> mi pare che un vaffanculo scrivevi se qualcosa ti infastidisce lo dai e dici a Sole su una cosa che sai che le sta
> a cuore moltissimo e che non è semplice le dici lascia stare? quindi per te va bene ma per lei no?
> senza voler polemizzare me lo spieghi perchè non capisco ed è possibile che abbia capito male io



Infatti do un vaffanculo ipotetico o sottointeso e vado avanti. Le opinioni che SO di essere sbagliate mi scivolano addosso e io spererei, per il bene che le voglio, che sia così anche per lei.
Mi fa male vedere che si lascia ferire da un'opinione di una sconosciuta.
Mentre capisco l'essere ferita dalle mezze verità, dalle frasi buttate lì, dal continuare a parlare alla cazzo di tradimenti atipici. Perchè questa è la presa per il culo ed è quella che mi fa incazzare. Il resto sono parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Quando ho scritto la mia storia il comportamento che ho tenuto alla fine della storia mi ha fatto definire da molti come una persona di merda (testuale parole) e anche di peggio. 
Io sapevo che quel che stavo facendo era la cosa giusta, che non sarebbe stata capita se scoperti i retroscena, ma era la cosa giusta. 
Dopo due anni ho avuto più e più conferme che avevo ragione io e questo mi rende orgogliosa che quei commenti buttati lì da chi non mi conosceva erano sbagliati. Ho fatto bene a lasciarmeli scivolare adosso e con il senno di poi davo lo stesso consiglio a sole


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sinceramente anche a me la storia dei tradimenti atipici mi ha fatto molto ridere il cuore...
> Perchè vorrei che qui parlassero tutti i traditi...e ci dicessero come il loro traditore messo alle strette considererà sempre il suo un tradimento atipico...perchè ognuno ha la propria vicenda no?
> Cioè è come se io dicessi a mia moglie...ah ma io non sono sai come gli altri traditori, vero ti ho tradito, ma sono un atipico...
> 
> ...


e mo' basta te la sei cercata
hai ragione sei atipico perchè sei (tu e tua moglie ovvio-a proposito anche tua moglie ho visto che è un gran cesso ma d'altronde che cosa potevitirare su se non un cefalo?) un genitore di merda che si porta l'amante a casa dove vive con la figlia
che bell'esempio di persona profonda

vogliaMO RIPARLARE Di quell'imbecille della tua amante alla quale stanno togliendo il figlio perchè ad una donna normale non succederebbe mai nè di essere una tua amante ma nemmeno di farsi togliere un bambino?

attenzione conte perchè le minacce sono tutti buoni a farle pochi sono in grado di metterle in pratica
chissà cosa ne penserebbe il padre del figlio della tua amante se sapesse con quale razza di merda di persona si è messa
l


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti
> Baci
> Di
> Merda?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Hmmmm.....vediamo.....potrebbe anche essere

Miolto 
Bello 
Da 
Maneggiare

Il cosa sia molto bello da maneggiare è a libera interpretazione


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa. Non ha bisgono del senno di poi. Sa di aver fatto la cosa giusta e il tempo dimostrerà che ha ragione. Esattamente come lo sapevo io.


E allora perchè dare tanto peso alle opinioni altrui?
QUesto io non capisco.
Ma forse perchè sono una persona che non dà molto peso alle opinioni altrui.
Ed è un mio limite: le unicha volte che l'ho fatto mi sono ritrovato tutto in confusione e diviso tra chi mi diceva fai così e chi mi diceva fai cosà.
Al che...come al solito, me ne sono sbattuto i maroni e mi sono comporatato secondo quello che mi diceva la mia testa.

E appunto nel tempo ho visto che ho fatto la scelta giusta per me.
Perchè se poi fossi stato male e non sereno, avrei capito di aver fatto quella sbagliata.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmmmm.....vediamo.....potrebbe anche essere
> 
> Miolto
> Bello
> ...


Vedi come è facile fraintendere?
Se non si parla chiaro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Irene (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Ho sempre accettato tutti i commenti positivi e negativi sui fatti che qui ho raccontato. Quello che non mi sta bene è che vengano scimmiottati alla prima occasione, e che la cosa sia fatta così bene da farla capire solo a me. Ho la scelta di vedere capire e passarci sopra dando l'illusione al/la provocatore/trice che sia una cogliona e non me ne sia accorta (e a volte per il quieto vivere lo faccio) oppure alzare un pochino i toni e far capire che mi stanno girando a elica.............(e a volte faccio questo)
> La terza ipotesi è che anche io mi comporti così. Ma questo non accadrà mai perchè non mi abbasserei mai a certi livelli.
> 
> il tutto vale per me e vale per quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo a un'altro utente.



e tu pensa che qua dentro della mia storia e di me non ho raccontato nulla o quasi, però sono più o meno sei/otto mesi che vengo trattata come hai descritto, facendo intendere, insinuando e spalmando qui o là a piacere cose che chi mi conosce sa benissimo perchè SOTTOBANCO sono state raccontate, ovviamente senza che io ne sia stata messa a conoscenza o che abbia avuto il mio consenso...

quello che mi consola è che in definitiva chi lo ha fatto si è qualificato da solo.

e tu pensa che ha pure l'arroganza di dire che "poveraccia la scuso per il suo comportamento..perchè se non ci arriva non ci arriva"....

ho l'impressione che la scala serva a qualcun'altro.. e non solo la scala....

basta...mi fermo qui, non vado oltre...nemmeno io voglio abbassarmi a certi livelli....


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora perchè dare tanto peso alle opinioni altrui?
> QUesto io non capisco.
> Ma forse perchè sono una persona che non dà molto peso alle opinioni altrui.
> Ed è un mio limite: le unicha volte che l'ho fatto mi sono ritrovato tutto in confusione e diviso tra chi mi diceva fai così e chi mi diceva fai cosà.
> ...


lo stesso peso che dai tu  quando tempesti di sms le persone fuori dal forum quando vai in panico ipocrita idiota

adesso me l'hai fatto proprio a fette conte
alla grande proprio


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi come è facile fraintendere?
> Se non si parla chiaro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Solo Chiara e Farfalla potranno svelare l'arcano rebus 

E alla fine si scopri che magari era

Mortacci
Brutto
Demente
Maledetto 


Hmm! Però se lo volevano regalare.......potrebbe essere altro


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti do un vaffanculo ipotetico o sottointeso e vado avanti. Le opinioni che SO di essere sbagliate mi scivolano addosso e io spererei, per il bene che le voglio, che sia così anche per lei.
> Mi fa male vedere che si lascia ferire da un'opinione di una sconosciuta.
> Mentre capisco l'essere ferita dalle mezze verità, dalle frasi buttate lì, dal continuare a parlare alla cazzo di tradimenti atipici. Perchè questa è la presa per il culo ed è quella che mi fa incazzare. Il resto sono parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Quando ho scritto la mia storia il comportamento che ho tenuto alla fine della storia mi ha fatto definire da molti come una persona di merda (testuale parole) e anche di peggio.
> ...


capito
spero sia questo il motivo


----------



## Irene (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sempra di attaccare nessuno ....
> dico solo quello che peso ....
> Se seguo la corrente del Conte è perchè si dall'inizio che mi sono iscritta ho notato che ci stava un gruppo di persone che uno scrive una cosa e gli altri dietro ....
> E siccome neanche a me piacciono i gruppi cerco sempre ,forse sbagliado , di andare contro corrente rispetto alla massa...
> Ma questa parola "attacco " la trovo fuori luogo ma che siamo in trincea???


sai cosa avvalorerebbe la tua seconda frase ? 
avere un tuo pensiero e non seguire il pensiero di altri... 
la prima frase ti smentisce...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *?????*


Ecco. Se prima poteva essere passato inosservato. Adesso siamo proprio sicuri che lo hanno letto tutti.
Sarà stato un lapsus Angelo.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Se prima poteva essere passato inosservato. Adesso siamo proprio sicuri che lo hanno letto tutti.
> Sarà stato un lapsus Angelo.


Sarà


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sarà


Sarà un cazzo. Ho corretto subito e speravo non si fosse visto. Ma per chi cazzo mi hai preso? Considero Sole una mia amica e nella foga delle spiegazioni mi è scappato. Non ti permettere neanche di pensare che l'ho fatto apposta. Ne sono già abb mortificata di mio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> sai cosa avvalorerebbe la tua seconda frase ?
> avere un tuo pensiero e non seguire il pensiero di altri...
> la prima frase ti smentisce...


Beh che dirti cara Irene...
Tutte quelle che hanno seguito la corrente del conte...
Sono rimaste fulminate no?
E io glielo dicevo...non toccare lì...che è pericoloso...
Ma niente eh?
Sono andate a toccare...
C'è scritto chi tocca muore...
E va ben allora la prossima vittima sarà lei lunapiena!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> capito
> spero sia questo il motivo



RIBADISCO. Non mi conosci ma non hai motivo di dubitare della mia buona fede.....davvero


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Solo Chiara e Farfalla potranno svelare l'arcano rebus
> 
> E alla fine si scopri che magari era
> 
> ...


e che altro........:up:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so a cosa vi riferiate esattamente e manco me ne frega chissà cosa, ti quoto solo per dirti che se segui una corrente solo perchè va contro corrente in realtà sei sempre e comunque qualcuno che segue. Alla fine non cambia nulla.





Irene ha detto:


> sai cosa avvalorerebbe la tua seconda frase ?
> avere un tuo pensiero e non seguire il pensiero di altri...
> la prima frase ti smentisce...



Avete ragione tutti e due non lo intendevo cosi mentre scrivevo...


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti do un vaffanculo ipotetico o sottointeso e vado avanti. Le opinioni che SO di essere sbagliate mi scivolano addosso e io spererei, per il bene che le voglio, che sia così anche per lei.
> *Mi fa male vedere che si lascia ferire da un'opinione di una sconosciuta.*
> Mentre capisco l'essere ferita dalle mezze verità, dalle frasi buttate lì, dal continuare a parlare alla cazzo di tradimenti atipici. Perchè questa è la presa per il culo ed è quella che mi fa incazzare. Il resto sono parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Quando ho scritto la mia storia il comportamento che ho tenuto alla fine della storia mi ha fatto definire da molti come una persona di merda (testuale parole) e anche di peggio.
> ...


Allora. Chiariamo una cosa.
Io mi sono beccata della donnetta, della traditrice che tradisce il marito nel modo più ignobile che ci sia, mi hanno detto che avevo un matrimonio di merda, con tanto di parole di compassione per i miei poveri figli di genitori degeneri... e altro ancora. Tutto questo mi E' scivolato addosso e con le persone che mi hanno scritto certe cose, ora ho un ottimo rapporto virtuale. Perchè sapevo che le loro opinioni le esprimevano in buona fede.

Io mi infastidisco E MOLTO quando mi vengono dette certe cose con l'unico scopo di ferirmi. Perchè magari sto sulle palle o perchè ho dato fastidio a qualcuno. Io avrei potuto accettare delle opinioni su cose che ho scritto. Non accetto che qualcuno faccia un uso improprio di ciò che scrivo. Si sono permessi di dirmi che l'uomo con cui sto mi ha manipolata e tante altre cose. Io lo trovo fastidioso. Sarò egocentrica e permalosa, ma per me lo è. A me piacciono i confronti corretti e aperti, non le frecciatine sparse qua e là (vedi tradimento atipico) in post dove non c'entrano nulla e manipolazioni della realtà. 

Spero sia chiaro cosa mi ha infastidito.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Avete ragione tutti e due non lo intendevo cosi mentre scrivevo...


Adesso tu non scappi...vieni qui che ti manipolo per bene...
Vedrai che cosa succede a seguire la corrente del conte...
Nessuna è mai sopravissuta...
E ti illuminerai d'immenso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Se prima poteva essere passato inosservato. Adesso siamo proprio sicuri che lo hanno letto tutti.
> Sarà stato un lapsus Angelo.



Ma figurati si notava appena!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmmmm.....vediamo.....potrebbe anche essere
> 
> Miolto
> Bello
> ...



Liberissima 


 :lipstick:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sinceramente anche a me la storia dei* tradimenti atipici *mi ha fatto molto ridere il cuore...
> Perchè vorrei che qui parlassero tutti i traditi...e ci dicessero come il loro traditore messo alle strette considererà sempre il suo un *tradimento atipico*...perchè ognuno ha la propria vicenda no?
> Cioè è come se io dicessi a mia moglie...ah ma io non sono sai come gli altri traditori, vero ti ho tradito, ma sono un *atipico*...
> 
> ...


Ecco un esempio di provocazione, attraverso l'uso dell'ironia.

Una cosa che mi infastidisce, sempre per rispondere a Farfalla, è il fatto che questo aggettivo 'atipico' ora vaga nel forum in ogni thread, immancabilmente accompagnato da questa faccina 

Il Conte e Lunapiena si divertono così. A tamburellare, come ha scritto Minerva qualche giorno fa.

La vedo solo io la provocazione o è chiara anche a qualcun altro?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> RIBADISCO. Non mi conosci ma non hai motivo di dubitare della mia buona fede.....davvero


oggi mi girano i coglioni a mille e non credo che sia questo il luogo adatto per fermarli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco un esempio di provocazione, attraverso l'uso dell'ironia.
> 
> Una cosa che mi infastidisce, sempre per rispondere a Farfalla, è il fatto che questo aggettivo 'atipico' ora vaga nel forum in ogni thread, immancabilmente accompagnato da questa faccina
> 
> ...



E' chiarissima, ma non la vedo rivolta in particolare a te, Sole.

Il conte si sta divertendo a svaccare perchè ha notato che i suoi peggiori incubi sono tutti qui riuniti


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Sole*

Per me sono sottili provocazioni...così' come i diversamente fedeli.....!!!


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' chiarissima, ma non la vedo rivolta in particolare a te, Sole.
> 
> Il conte si sta divertendo a svaccare perchè ha notato che i suoi peggiori incubi sono tutti qui riuniti



Forse perchè ti è sfuggito il thread dove io ho detto, per la prima volta, che consideravo il mio un tradimento atipico.

Non sono una visionaria, nè una paranoica.

Non più di molti altri, almeno.


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me sono sottili provocazioni...così' come i diversamente fedeli.....!!!


Eh già


----------



## Irene (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh che dirti cara Irene...
> Tutte quelle che hanno seguito la corrente del conte...
> Sono rimaste fulminate no?
> E io glielo dicevo...non toccare lì...che è pericoloso...
> ...


sai cosa mi risponde mia figlia ?

...credici .......

mi dispiace, ma sono proprio io quella che ha fulminato te...
e questo post è un chiaro esempio del tuo comportamento...

io non ho bisogno di fare velate minacce come fai tu...

stai là nel tuo pantano, io finalmente sono libera.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

E comunque E. ha detto che siccome avete svaccato il thread dedicato a lui, non mi racconta più niente.....'stardi, e adesso io come le passo le giornate al lavoro ? Hmmmmm ?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso tu non scappi...vieni qui che ti manipolo per bene...
> Vedrai che cosa succede a seguire la corrente del conte...
> Nessuna è mai sopravissuta...
> E ti illuminerai d'immenso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stai giocando col fuoco conte
ti ho avvisato diverse volte e ancora non la smetti
a me puoi solo offendere ma di certo non puoi fare del male fuori di qui e nemmeno chi mi sta a cuore visto che la mia vita quella della mia famiglia e di chi mi sta vicino è cristallina
altrettanto non puoi dire di te stesso e di chi ti sta vicino (non farmi fare nomi e cognomi che non è carino ma se continui li faccio pure) 
continua e vedrai quanto posso essere cattivo che a confronto quello che fai tu qui è una bazzecola omuncolo viscido ma non di certo qui dentro
quindi ti conviene non continuare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse perchè ti è sfuggito il thread dove io ho detto, per la prima volta, che consideravo il mio un tradimento atipico.
> 
> Non sono una visionaria, nè una paranoica.
> 
> Non più di molti altri, almeno.



No, l'avevo visto.

Siccome il Conte tante volte resta colpito da certe cose più di quello che vuole ammettere, utilizza e riutilizza certi moduli in continuazione dopo averli scoperti.

Questo ti dà l'idea di quanto noi siamo dentro i suoi pensieri nonostante tutto quello che lui può scrivere per convincerci del contrario.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Cmq*

Cmq,vista da fuori,si fa molta fatica a capire certe dinamiche....!


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Sul neretto hai tutte le ragioni del mondo.
> *
> Sul rosso forse non hai capito: ti stava dicendo di considerare quelle frasi alla stessa stregua dei giudizi sommari di cui sopra, iniziano e finiscono in un post. Farteli scivolare addosso. E a maggior ragione proprio perchè detto da lei.


Sei uno dei pochissimi che l'ha scritto.

E ti ringrazio di questo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco un esempio di provocazione, attraverso l'uso dell'ironia.
> 
> Una cosa che mi infastidisce, sempre per rispondere a Farfalla, è il fatto che questo aggettivo 'atipico' ora vaga nel forum in ogni thread, immancabilmente accompagnato da questa faccina
> 
> ...


Mi sa proprio che la vedi solo tu la provocazione...
Sinceramente io facevo per ridere come che so quando dicevamo spezzo una lama no?
Sabina aveva detto spezzo una lama al posto di spezzo una lancia...
Come il sompatico...
O invornito...

Ma sei tu che non riesci a cogliere questo fatto...
Ogni traditore, penso, consideri il proprio tradimento atipico, perchè vorrebbe che in qualche misura venisse compreso, ridimensionato e giustificato dal partner...

Dopo anni di forum perfino un testone come me, ha capito che nessun motivo giustifica un tradimento.

Tutto lì...

Insomma dai Sole la prendi troppo sul personale eh?

Poi se accetti, più tu ti incazzi, più uno può divertirsi no?
Te la prendi per cose di pochissimo conto eh?

Ma chiedi ad ogni traditore eh?
Comunque io ho un matrimonio atipico...e perfino amiche atipiche...no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> sai cosa mi risponde mia figlia ?
> 
> ...credici .......
> 
> ...


mi fa piacere...
Vero mi avevi ridotto ad uno straccio, ad una larva di uomo.
Ma sono sopravissuto.
E sono anch'io finalmente libero da te.
Tra noi due è andata in un certo modo e non ci si può fare proprio nulla.
Vai in pace Irene: meriti il meglio dalla vita.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq,vista da fuori,si fa molta fatica a capire certe dinamiche....!



Va bene, faccio outing, così capiscono tutti: stanno litigando per me......nel senso che mi si stanno litigando...tutte.....che cazzo di problema essere belli


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque E. ha detto che siccome avete svaccato il thread dedicato a lui, non mi racconta più niente.....'stardi, e adesso io come le passo le giornate al lavoro ? Hmmmmm ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Producendo magari?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me sono sottili provocazioni...così' come i diversamente fedeli.....!!!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Si Oscuro...io la vedo così...
Io sono diversamente onesto signor giudice...
Non sono un ladro è lui che ha lasciato il portafoglio in bella vista...


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Tuburao*

Adesso ho capito!sapevo della tua bellezza...ma sapevo anche che eri molto ipodotato....per cui tutti sti casini per 3.2cm?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq,vista da fuori,si fa molta fatica a capire certe dinamiche....!


Per quanto mi riguarda le dinamiche esistono solo qui sopra, non c'è alcun retroscena.

Il Conte è stizzito perchè ho detto alcune cose scomode su di lui, così mi provoca qua e là con battutine idiote condite da copiose faccine. Lunapiena lo segue a ruota (come ha già fatto notare Minerva) e martella i maroni facendo congetture sulla mia vita privata, immaginandomi in balia di un perfido manipolatore che mi ha spinto a separarmi da un marito che amavo alla follia.

Alcuni dicono che sono permalosissima e ho un ego smisurato. Altri mi dicono che non dovrei prendermela così tanto e questo mi fa arrabbiare ancora di più, perchè ognuno sa bene che quando si viene colpiti nelle proprie vicende più intime, il fastidio è quasi fisiologico. Passa, certo... ma lì per lì c'è, eccome.

Tutto qui Oscuro


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Producendo magari?


Se la metà della gente producesse la metà di quanto produco io.....la Merkel al massimo me potrebbe venì a spicciare casa ogni giovedì


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' chiarissima, ma non la vedo rivolta in particolare a te, Sole.
> 
> Il conte si sta divertendo a svaccare perchè ha notato che i suoi peggiori incubi sono tutti qui riuniti



Il mio ultimo incubo è stato ieri...pomeriggio...dopo una ciulata...mi sono addormentato e sognavo di ciulare ancora...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito!sapevo della tua bellezza...ma sapevo anche che eri molto ipodotato....per cui tutti sti casini per 3.2cm?:rotfl:



No.Non 3.2. PiGreco: 3.14


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, l'avevo visto.
> 
> Siccome il Conte tante volte resta colpito da certe cose più di quello che vuole ammettere, utilizza e riutilizza certi moduli in continuazione dopo averli scoperti.
> 
> Questo ti dà l'idea di quanto noi siamo dentro i suoi pensieri nonostante tutto quello che lui può scrivere per convincerci del contrario.


Infatti ho introdotto nel mio paese il termine invornito con discreto successo...
E il mio allievo alle mie reprimende dice sconsolato...ah so invornio....perfino dialettizzato il termine...

Si vero...faccio così...perchè mi fanno ridere e li trovo comici.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Sole*

Senti...io te ne ho dette di tutti i colori,non mi convinceva per nulla il tuo matrimonio,ma ero in buona fede, non sei mai stata permalosa,quindi il tuo risentimento è per ben altro,e ben ponderato!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq,vista da fuori,si fa molta fatica a capire certe dinamiche....!


:up::up::up::up:
E non so come cavarmi d'impaccio certe dinamiche...perchè ora appunto ne ho altre...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque E. ha detto che siccome avete svaccato il thread dedicato a lui, non mi racconta più niente.....'stardi, e adesso io come le passo le giornate al lavoro ? Hmmmmm ?



Infatti non capisco perchè da un post che sinceramente trovavo divertente e non offensivo per nessuno, sia nata una guerra!
Comunque io ero abbastanza divertita, me le racconti in PVT le sue storie??? 

Diavoletta_78


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Il culo di gomma?


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sa proprio che la vedi solo tu la provocazione...
> Sinceramente io facevo per ridere come che so quando dicevamo spezzo una lama no?
> Sabina aveva detto spezzo una lama al posto di spezzo una lancia...
> Come il sompatico...
> ...


Benissimo. Hai espresso il concetto più volte nel thread dove ne avevamo parlato.

Perchè continuare a parlarne qui o altrove? La differenza tra dialogare e provocare la conosco io e la conoscono gli altri utenti del forum.

Tu puoi continuare all'infinito con le tue provocazioni infantili, io all'infinito ti ripeterò che trovo stupide e fuori luogo le vostre provocazioni e i tentativi di ridicolizzare chi non vi garba


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se la metà della gente producesse la metà di quanto produco io.....la Merkel al massimo me potrebbe venì a spicciare casa ogni giovedì


nel senso che ti vengo a riempire la casa di spicci
da 1 centesimo
hai voglia a tirarli sù per una settimana fino al giovedì successivo:mrgreen:


----------



## Irene (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mi fa piacere...
> Vero mi avevi ridotto ad uno straccio, ad una larva di uomo.
> Ma sono sopravissuto.
> E sono anch'io finalmente libero da te.
> ...


C.V.D

tu non fai mai niente vero?? non ti smentisci mai...

che abbia dovuto allontanarti per non diventare una larva non conta nulla vero ??

credo che chiamarti DISGUSTOSO sia il minimo..

aahh.. credo che quello che hai, tu te lo sia meritato tutto....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda le dinamiche esistono solo qui sopra, non c'è alcun retroscena.
> 
> Il Conte è stizzito perchè ho detto alcune cose scomode su di lui, così mi provoca qua e là con battutine idiote condite da copiose faccine. Lunapiena lo segue a ruota (come ha già fatto notare Minerva) e martella i maroni facendo congetture sulla mia vita privata, immaginandomi in balia di un perfido manipolatore che mi ha spinto a separarmi da un marito che amavo alla follia.
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Io stizzito? 
Ma quali cose scomode...ahahahahahahahaah...fossero quelle le cose scomode...
Dai moleghe Sole...che stai a di?
Hai altre cose scomode da scrivere?

Si vero Luna mi broccola ma con scarso successo...
Perchè ho chiuso con tutti i giochi...e ho giurato ad una...tu sei l'ultima...
Ho detto solo a Diletta di essere l'estrema...

Ma almeno la sai quella dell'mp del conte?
Un successone...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco perchè da un post che sinceramente trovavo divertente e non offensivo per nessuno, sia nata una guerra!
> *Comunque io ero abbastanza divertita, me le racconti in PVT le sue storie??? *
> 
> Diavoletta_78


no


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*irene*

Ecco!irene cosa è successo con il conte?Non ci capisco un cazzo....sai che novità.....!


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> E non so come cavarmi d'impaccio certe dinamiche...perchè ora appunto ne ho altre...


e' molto semplice idiota
non rispondere e ignora certi thread falso nanerottolo bugiardo ipocrita merdoso e vedrai che potrai occuparti solo delle tue
tutto bene in tribunale imbecille?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il culo di gomma?


Casso non lo trovo...ma ho una tetta...ti passo quella?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Benissimo. Hai espresso il concetto più volte nel thread dove ne avevamo parlato.
> 
> Perchè continuare a parlarne qui o altrove? La differenza tra dialogare e provocare la conosco io e la conoscono gli altri utenti del forum.
> 
> Tu puoi continuare all'infinito con le tue provocazioni infantili, io all'infinito ti ripeterò che trovo stupide e fuori luogo le vostre provocazioni e i tentativi di ridicolizzare chi non vi garba


Per farti capire che si stava ridendo in gogliardia no?
Ma non ci riesco...
Perchè più ti dico...non te la prendere...più ti incazzi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Io stizzito?
> *Ma quali cose scomode...ahahahahahahahaah...fossero quelle le cose scomode...
> Dai moleghe Sole...che stai a di?*
> ...


Penso che la cosa di Persa che ho detto tempo fa ti abbia dato un grande fastidio, se no non ti saresti scomodato a scrivermi in privato per dirmelo... sappiamo bene che menti sapendo di mentire. 
E non è facendo il giullare che mi convincerai del contrario.

Io resto convinta di quello che ho detto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> C.V.D
> 
> tu non fai mai niente vero?? non ti smentisci mai...
> 
> ...


Si tutto quello che ho me lo sono sudato con lavoro e sacrificio.
Ti ripeto è andata così e non si può farci nulla.
Adesso che ne dici di mollarmi?

Ti ho più rotto le scatole?
Vansi qualcosa da me?
NOn abbiamo nè debiti nè crediti.
Ripeto vai in pace.

Io credevo una cosa e tu credevi un'altra.
Ci siamo incrociati ed è andata come è andata.

Ora hai i tuoi amici, hai chi ti stima e apprezza, e ognuno di noi due ha continuato la propria vita.
Nulla sai tu della mia e nulla io so della tua.

E come dici sempre ognuno pagherà per i propri errori.


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per farti capire che si stava ridendo in gogliardia no?
> Ma non ci riesco...
> Perchè più ti dico...non te la prendere...più ti incazzi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io non rido delle tue battute, trovo la tua ironia di pessima qualità.
Perciò se ti diverte continua pure. Ma penso che, a parte la tua simpatica amica, rideranno in pochi insieme a te.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora. Chiariamo una cosa.
> Io mi sono beccata della donnetta, della traditrice che tradisce il marito nel modo più ignobile che ci sia, mi hanno detto che avevo un matrimonio di merda, con tanto di parole di compassione per i miei poveri figli di genitori degeneri... e altro ancora. Tutto questo mi E' scivolato addosso e con le persone che mi hanno scritto certe cose, ora ho un ottimo rapporto virtuale. Perchè sapevo che le loro opinioni le esprimevano in buona fede.
> 
> Io mi infastidisco E MOLTO quando mi vengono dette certe cose con l'unico scopo di ferirmi. Perchè magari sto sulle palle o perchè ho dato fastidio a qualcuno. Io avrei potuto accettare delle opinioni su cose che ho scritto. Non accetto che qualcuno faccia un uso improprio di ciò che scrivo. *Si sono permessi di dirmi che l'uomo con cui sto mi ha manipolata e tante altre cose*. Io lo trovo fastidioso. Sarò egocentrica e permalosa, ma per me lo è. A me piacciono i confronti corretti e aperti, non le frecciatine sparse qua e là (vedi tradimento atipico) in post dove non c'entrano nulla e manipolazioni della realtà.
> ...



Questo già farebbe girare le palle anche a me perchè quell'uomo non lo conoscono e mi sembra che si continui a dire che non bisogna parlare male dei mariti e compagni....Ma forse non vale per tutti a quanto pare.
Quelli che sanno che possono ferirti fanno apposta a farlo, da qui il mio consiglio di farti scivolare addosso le cose e non dare loro soddisfazioni. A parte il fatto che non dovrebbero riuscire a ferirti.
 Cazzo Sole hai dimostrato coraggio in ogni scelta che hai fatto. 
Quante volte ti ho detto che ammiro come hai saputo prendere decisioni difficili.
Qui dentro tutti hanno un'alta opinione di te. Sei in un momento che dovrebbe essere, nonostante le tensioni, un momento felice. Goditelo in barba a chi vorrebbe vederti piangere il fallimento della tua situazione. 
Le persone che ti vogliono bene sono con te, solo questo dovrebbe interessarti....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa di Persa che ho detto tempo fa ti abbia dato un grande fastidio, se no non ti saresti scomodato a scrivermi in privato per dirmelo... sappiamo bene che menti sapendo di mentire.
> E non è facendo il giullare che mi convincerai del contrario.
> 
> Io resto convinta di quello che ho detto.


Beh penso che darebbe fastidio a chiunque.
Se tu ti senti contenta così, chi sono io per impedirtelo?
Si è vero mento per coprire verità scomode sempre fatto.
Indoro le pillole.
Cosa ci vuoi fare?
Non ho la verità in tasca io.
Ma sinceramente non me frega proprio un casso capisci?

Perchè se un giorno mi gira male, lascio il forum e amen...

La mia vita è altrove no?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco un esempio di provocazione, attraverso l'uso dell'ironia.
> 
> Una cosa che mi infastidisce, sempre per rispondere a Farfalla, è il fatto che questo aggettivo 'atipico' ora vaga nel forum in ogni thread, immancabilmente accompagnato da questa faccina
> 
> ...


e questo è quello che fa incazzare moltissimo anche me. E l'ho ribadito in ogni post che ho scritto. La presa per il culo è inacettabile


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> oggi mi girano i coglioni a mille e non credo che sia questo il luogo adatto per fermarli


Bè siamo in due.....Birra? Magari ci passa


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Di niente Sole.
> A dire il vero l'ho fatto di proposito perchè è l'unica cosa che può alterarmi in questo contesto.
> 
> C'è solo da dire che la discrezione è una dote, una virtù. Mettere informazioni sensibili nelle mani di chiunque è un rischio da tenere in considerazione.


condivido.
e sul fatto che mi chiedevi prima...come mai io sia qui perché non dovrei ?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh penso che darebbe fastidio a chiunque.
> Se tu ti senti contenta così, chi sono io per impedirtelo?
> Si è vero mento per coprire verità scomode sempre fatto.
> Indoro le pillole.
> ...


e
 fallo bastardo idiota!!!!!!!!!!! faresti un piacere a moltissimi te lo garantisco
anche a chi non crede che lo sarebbe


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sa proprio che la vedi solo tu la provocazione...
> Sinceramente io facevo per ridere come che so quando dicevamo spezzo una lama no?
> Sabina aveva detto spezzo una lama al posto di spezzo una lancia...
> Come il sompatico...
> ...


Se c'è un utente che qui dentro ha vivisezionato ogni singola motivazione per cui ha tradito e non si è mai giustificata questa è Sole. Quindi sta volta hai fatto un paragone che non regge


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Va bene, faccio outing, così capiscono tutti: stanno litigando per me......nel senso che mi si stanno litigando...tutte.....che cazzo di problema essere belli


Grazie iniziavamo a sembrare delle sceme.......finalmente siamo libere di esternare i nostri sentimenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> com'è che qui fai il figo e poi mandi sms per farmi sapere di smetterla di parlare della tua amante del figlio e della giudiziale che ha in corso con suo marito?
> io non sono un quaqquaraqquà ci vuole molto poco ad avere informazioni e fare sapere al marito della tua amante di te e di come ti comporti e di come tua moglie e lei sono amiche
> chissà se il giudice penserebbe bene di questa bella situazione
> io te lo sto solo scrivendo conte per adesso
> ...


la cosa dell'amante e del figlio è fuori luogo, secondo me.
per lo stesso principio per il quale non mi sta bene il conte quando parla di altri


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè siamo in due.....Birra? Magari ci passa


non lo so
ho idea che non vorresti ma vediamoci da soli
sia mai detto


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo già farebbe girare le palle anche a me perchè quell'uomo non lo conoscono e mi sembra che si continui a dire che non bisogna parlare male dei mariti e compagni....Ma forse non vale per tutti a quanto pare.
> Quelli che sanno che possono ferirti fanno apposta a farlo, da qui il mio consiglio di farti scivolare addosso le cose e non dare loro soddisfazioni. A parte il fatto che non dovrebbero riuscire a ferirti.
> Cazzo Sole hai dimostrato coraggio in ogni scelta che hai fatto.
> Quante volte ti ho detto che ammiro come hai saputo prendere decisioni difficili.
> ...


Io sono serena. Ma non sono il tipo che si fa scivolare addosso certe malignità. Proprio non mi riesce.

Quindi rispondo, eccome.

Quello che mi ha ferita è il tentativo di minimizzare il mio fastidio.

Ora forse capisco che non era un minimizzare, ma un ridimensionare.

Ci rifletterò su. Magari sarà il caso di allontanarmi ancora un po' da qui... troppe tensioni, troppa cattiveria. Forse io sono un po' ipersensibile, lo ammetto. Ma, come dissi mesi fa quando mi avevano cancellato quel post, la malignità mi spaventa, non riesco ad essere indifferente.

Un abbraccio comunque.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa dell'amante e del figlio è fuori luogo, secondo me.
> per lo stesso principio per il quale non mi sta bene il conte quando parla di altri


lo so benissimo che è fuori luogo disgustoso e abominevole (aggiungici anche altri aggettivi in quantità e a piacere)
l'ho avvisato più volte se l'è cercata avrei evitato volentieri ma se avessi saputo anche qualcosa su sua madre gliel'avrei scritta
e per adesso è solo scritta
domani chissà
ma non dipende da me dipende da lui
io la mia buona volontà ce la metto ma proprio insiste a volersi fare del male


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non lo so
> ho idea che non vorresti ma vediamoci da soli
> sia mai detto


Ma perchè non ti capisco?!!!! 
PErchè sono stordita


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono serena. Ma non sono il tipo che si fa scivolare addosso certe malignità. Proprio non mi riesce.
> 
> Quindi rispondo, eccome.
> 
> ...



e già.....

ti abbraccio anch'io


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non lo so
> ho idea che non vorresti ma *vediamoci da soli*
> sia mai detto


Oh oh, frenate voi due!

Cos'è questa confidenza? 

Farfy, fatti offrire una birra da Perply!


----------



## Irene (22 Agosto 2012)

*per Tuba*

Tuba, mi scuso con te per aver approfittato del tuo 3D..


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè non ti capisco?!!!!
> PErchè sono stordita


forse dovremmo parlare io e te
non adesso e non certo qui
sembro (e lo sono anche) una persona dura intransigente e testarda ma sono altrettanto una persona con un gran cuore che sa ascoltare e comprendere e empatizzare


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

mi sento un po' idiota perché qui ci sono cose che non conosco e me ne allontano in fretta ...ma allora quando dicevo ripetutamente che il conte era pettegolo cazzarola era vero (e parlavo solo per impressione da forum).
eppure nessuno diceva nulla, anzi ricevevo dei gran rossi .mistero della fede 
:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oh oh, frenate voi due!
> 
> Cos'è questa confidenza?
> 
> Farfy, fatti offrire una birra da Perply!


ma devi leggere per forza tutto tu?

ignora e sorvola ogni tanto!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oh oh, frenate voi due!
> 
> Cos'è questa confidenza?
> 
> Farfy, fatti offrire una birra da Perply!


Lascia fare......


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda le dinamiche esistono solo qui sopra, non c'è alcun retroscena.
> 
> Il Conte è stizzito perchè ho detto alcune cose scomode su di lui, così mi provoca qua e là con battutine idiote condite da copiose faccine. Lunapiena lo segue a ruota (come ha già fatto notare Minerva) e martella i maroni facendo congetture sulla mia vita privata, immaginandomi in balia di un perfido manipolatore che mi ha spinto a separarmi da un marito che amavo alla follia.
> 
> ...




Guarda che sei in balia di un perfido manipolatore non l'ho detto io...
E la mia non era una affermazione ma una domanda....
partita da qualcosa che avevi affermato tu e cioè che qualcuno qui approfittando di momenti delicati di alcuni tende a manipolarli....
Poi parli di questo fantastico amore che stai vivendo (e in questo felice per te)dopo appena due mesi dalla decisione di separarti...a me viene da pensare : ma questo non sarà saltato fuori dal nulla così  ,sarà un po' che lo conosce?
Ecco siccome che io sostengo che finchè nella vita di una coppia in crisi non ci si mette di mezzo un terzo dando l'illusione di una vita migliore di un amore puro e eterno,si cerca di recuperare con a volte strade molto difficili ma si fa....(e con questo non intendo dire che tu sia un illusae neanche che non pensi con la tua testa)ma solo che penso che tu sia in un momento delicato....
ed è di conseguenza affrettato ,sempre per me, instaurare una relazione....
quindi è per questo che mi permetto di dire che stai sbagliando....
solo e semplicemente perchè io gestirei diversamente il tutto....prima sto un po' da sola e penso a me e hai mie figli ...solo in un futuro e soprattutto quando i figli hanno incassato la separazione penso a un nuovo amore ...
o a quel nuovo amore che sicuramente sarà in grado di capire e stare nei miei tempi...
Poi questa sono io mica e scrivo in base alle mia visione della vita...
se tu stai bene e sei felice mica devi neanche considerare gli altri punti di vista..


Detto questo spero di aver chiarito e che ilio scritto non sia troppo confuso sono sul cell...
A questo punto per evitare che tu ti offenda ti ignorerò ..


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma devi leggere per forza tutto tu?
> 
> ignora e sorvola ogni tanto!!:mrgreen:


Se ti mando a cagare ti parte l'embolo?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> forse dovremmo parlare io e te
> non adesso e non certo qui
> sembro (e lo sono anche) una persona dura intransigente e testarda ma sono altrettanto una persona con un gran cuore che sa ascoltare e comprendere e empatizzare


A parte che non ho dei dubbi su questo
E comunque la birra la offro io, mi sembra che Sole fosse infastidita dal fatto che pagassi tu:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che sei in balia di un perfido manipolatore non l'ho detto io...
> E la mia non era una affermazione ma una domanda....
> partita da qualcosa che avevi affermato tu e cioè che *qualcuno qui approfittando di momenti delicati di alcuni tende a manipolarli....*
> Poi parli di questo fantastico amore che stai vivendo (e in questo felice per te)dopo appena due mesi dalla decisione di separarti...a me viene da pensare : ma questo non sarà saltato fuori dal nulla così  ,sarà un po' che lo conosce?
> ...


Sul nero, sai bene che parlavo del Conte e di quello che (a mio parere) fa con tutti, non solo con me. Quindi la tua osservazione mi sembra molto campata in aria.

Sul rosso, più che offesa direi seccata. E comunque sì, se mi ignori mi fai un grosso piacere.

Sul resto, penso di essere una persona equilibrata, non ho agito d'impulso e so proteggere i miei figli. E' probabile che commetterò degli errori, come lo farà mio marito... ma so che sto facendo esattamente quello che voglio e che sento giusto per me, per i miei figli e pure per mio marito, che merita una vita diversa accanto a una donna che lo ami davvero.

Perciò per ora va bene così.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ti mando a cagare ti parte l'embolo?


no mi parte lo sciacquone:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao, posso chiederti di chiudere questo 3d?

Ci sono cose veramente insostenibili

Scusatemi Sole, Farfalla, Angelo che vi state simpaticamente intrattenendo, ma si sono tirati dentro i bambini e non va bene.


----------



## Fabry (22 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul nero, sai bene che parlavo del Conte e di quello che (a mio parere) fa con tutti, non solo con me. Quindi la tua osservazione mi sembra molto campata in aria.
> 
> Sul rosso, più che offesa direi seccata. E comunque sì, se mi ignori mi fai un grosso piacere.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh meno male, stavo già per partire con la solita iniezione di fiducia...ma vedo che non serve, meglio così.:up:


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi ricevevo dei gran rossi .mistero della fede
> :mrgreen:


I rossi ti hanno dato alla testa. Devi iniziare a vedere verde.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tubarao, posso chiederti di chiudere questo 3d?
> 
> Ci sono cose veramente insostenibili
> 
> Scusatemi Sole, Farfalla, Angelo che vi state simpaticamente intrattenendo, ma si sono tirati dentro i bambini e non va bene.


Se i diretti interessati cancellassero quei post , tengo aperto, altrimenti chiudo. 






Tuba portinaia 

La signora del quinto piano è pregata di non fare tutti quei rumori durante la notte.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se i diretti interessati cancellassero quei post , tengo aperto, altrimenti chiudo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fatto la mia parte...


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per farti capire che si stava ridendo in gogliardia no?
> Ma non ci riesco...
> Perchè più ti dico...non te la prendere...più ti incazzi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


oddio...passino i pettegolezzi, passi il rosso che mi hai appena confermato ma questa è troppo grossa ....passatemi i sali sbadaban:unhappy:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ohhhh meno male, stavo già per partire con la solita iniezione di fiducia...ma vedo che non serve, meglio così.:up:


Apprezzo il pensiero comunque  !


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento un po' idiota perché qui ci sono cose che non conosco e me ne allontano in fretta ...ma allora quando dicevo ripetutamente che il conte era pettegolo cazzarola era vero (e parlavo solo per impressione da forum).
> eppure nessuno diceva nulla, anzi ricevevo dei gran rossi .mistero della fede
> :mrgreen:


E questo il mistero dei gruppi se ti esprimi in modo non consono ad uno gli altri accorrono....
non tenendo in considerazione che un domani quello fuori potrebbe essere un altro....
sapessi quanti rossi ho preso oggi...


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no mi parte lo sciacquone:mrgreen:


Allora un bel vai a cagare non te lo toglie nessuno!


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tubarao, posso chiederti di chiudere questo 3d?
> 
> Ci sono cose veramente insostenibili
> 
> Scusatemi Sole, Farfalla, Angelo che vi state simpaticamente intrattenendo, ma si sono tirati dentro i bambini e non va bene.


Figurati per me va benissimo
ma ogni qual volta che quella merda farà anche solo un riferimento anche benevolo a sole o qualsiasi.cosa collegata lo riscriverò sempre che non mi venga in mente di fare quello che ho scritto. che a confronto. sarà una bazzecola lo giuro


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

*PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:mrgreen:*


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Figurati per me va benissimo
> ma ogni qual volta che quella merda farà anche solo un riferimento anche benevolo a sole o qualsiasi.cosa collegata lo riscriverò sempre che non mi venga in mente di fare quello che ho scritto. che a confronto. sarà una bazzecola lo giuro


ma perché invece non impari a prenderla più bassa , senza minacce ?
il 99% dei tuoi interventi è sempre atto alle offese di chi non tolleri, pilota le tue energie diversamente


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E questo il mistero dei gruppi se ti esprimi in modo non consono ad uno gli altri accorrono....
> non tenendo in considerazione che un domani quello fuori potrebbe essere un altro....
> sapessi quanti rossi ho preso oggi...


no non consono ma scorretto
la differenza è sostanziale
cara la mia vado controcorrente di 'sta cippa di minchia


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Che schifo!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela. 

Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.

Lasciamo perdere le/i due NR ai quali non sembrava vero di aver visto un thread dal sottoscritto per poter dire la loro.

Ma anche voci autorevoli, quale quella di Aristocat ad esempio che è un'utente che non parla mai a vanvera, hanno espresso il loro dissenso sul fatto che io riporti qui le vicissitudini di una persona che io conosco nel reale e voi no (ora ditemi che voi siete tutti amici di E. e allora avete ragione).

Addirittura Lunapiena ha anche detto che non si parla degli assenti, o qualcosa del genere, e che sembravano chiacchiere da baraccone e che è molto facile ritrovarsi nei panni dello sbeffeggiato. (SBEFFEGGIATO ??)

Stà cosa mi lascia basito. Non lo stò dicendo con spirito polemico, ma è proprio per capire.

Se andassi a prendere tutti i post di questo forum, almeno il 90% ha come protagonista qualcuno di "assente" di cui non è corretto parlare.

Mi spiegato perchè invece E. vi ha fatto questo effetto ?


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.
> e sul fatto che mi chiedevi prima...come mai io sia qui perché non dovrei ?


Ecco, perchè non dovresti? Lo trovo un atteggiamento equilibrato il tuo, che allo stesso tempo mi spinge a chiedermi il perchè per utenti assimilabili a te (passami il becero riferimento) non sia stata la stessa cosa.

Del resto anche tu sei stata snobbata a dovere.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E questo il mistero dei gruppi se ti esprimi in modo non consono ad uno gli altri accorrono....
> non tenendo in considerazione che un domani quello fuori potrebbe essere un altro....
> sapessi quanti rossi ho preso oggi...


E niente ciò neanche allontanandomi da tutti riesco a togliermi di dosso questa faccenda del pettegolo.
Io mi sono detto, mi cavo fuori da tutto e da tutti, così vediamo se sono sempre io quello che fa certe cose no?
Più sentiti, più visti, bloccati tutti su fb, niente eh?
Il conte deve essere sempre colluso in qualche mallaffare...
Ma che s'impicchino tutti no?


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché invece non impari a prenderla più bassa , senza minacce ?
> il 99% dei tuoi interventi è sempre atto alle offese di chi non tolleri, pilota le tue energie diversamente


no
io voglio ottenere una cosa e per ottenerla sono disposto a qualsiasi cosa anche mettere in mezo bambini madri nonne e zie fino alla quarta generazione e oltre
ti è chiaro cosa voglio ottenere? e ti garantisco chese non lo otterrò  farò altro e non sarà carino doverlo fare per me in pèrimis  ma a me e a chi tengo non si deve mancare di rispetto 
a me sembra così semplice
si lasci in pace sole e nessuno romperà il cazzo a nessun altro e chi vuole capire capisca


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...


ti spiego il mio punto di vista.
più che altro ho pensato che invece di riderci troppo su (perché il fatto che abbia chiuso una donna in casa è grave)
sarebbe stato opportuno convincerlo a riflettere sul fatto che forse era il caso di farsi vedere da uno psicologo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...


Tuba sta sereno.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *no non consono ma scorretto
> la differenza è sostanziale*
> cara la mia vado controcorrente di 'sta cippa di minchia


Se lo dici tu sarà così ...
Angelo amore smakkone...
se solo tu mi conoscessi !!!!
pensa che divertente ci meneremo ogni momento...
ma poi dopo la pace waoooo....


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...


Ti dico la verità. Benchè abbia trovato divertente l'idea, tra me e me ho pensato che da parte tua fosse inopportuno parlare sul forum di rivelazioni che un collega, che stimi professionalmente, ti fa in confidenza.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no
> io voglio ottenere una cosa e per ottenerla sono disposto a qualsiasi cosa anche mettere in mezo bambini madri nonne e zie fino alla quarta generazione e oltre
> ti è chiaro cosa voglio ottenere? e ti garantisco chese non lo otterrò farò altro e non sarà carino doverlo fare per me in pèrimis ma a me e a chi tengo non si deve mancare di rispetto
> a me sembra così semplice
> si lasci in pace sole e nessuno romperà il cazzo a nessun altro e chi vuole capire capisca


vedi, se sulla sostanza posso concordare (voglio rispetto) non condivido il tuo modo di ragionare.
spesso dici che fai cose che tu stesso reputi negative per risposta , come se "te le facessero fare"...ma allora hai poca considerazione di te stesso.
se vuoi combattere una vigliaccheria non devi essere vigliacco a tua volta. mi spiego?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...


A me non ha fatto nessun effetto, l'effetto negativo lo avrebbe fatto se la persona di cui tu parli fosse stata una persona o presente, o comunque conosciuta. Nel momento in cui parli di qualcuno che per noi è sconosciuto e riporti la dinamica del 3D in un argomento dove ad esempio si fa il nesso tra maschi e le stronzate che si raccontano tra di loro, non c'è nulla di male. 

Non è giusto parlare di chi frequenta il forum ed al momento non può difendersi perchè magari assente, et simili.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no
> io voglio ottenere una cosa e per ottenerla sono disposto a qualsiasi cosa anche mettere in mezo bambini madri nonne e zie fino alla quarta generazione e oltre
> ti è chiaro cosa voglio ottenere? e ti garantisco chese non lo otterrò  farò altro e non sarà carino doverlo fare per me in pèrimis  ma a me e a chi tengo non si deve mancare di rispetto
> a me sembra così semplice
> *si lasci in pace sole e nessuno romperà il cazzo a nessun altro e chi vuole capire capisca*


Sul fatto che Sole vada lasciata in pace non ci piove, sono perfettamente daccordo.
Sul fatto che basti a fare in modo che tu non rompa più il cazzo a nessuno consentimi qualche dubbio :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spiego il mio punto di vista.
> più che altro ho pensato che invece di riderci troppo su (perché il fatto che abbia chiuso una donna in casa è grave)
> sarebbe stato opportuno convincerlo a riflettere sul fatto che forse era il caso di farsi vedere da uno psicologo.


Ma se io postassi qui che so le vicende di vita (presuntamente vissuta) degli amiconi del bar del paese...apriti cielo eh?
E se tu sapessi quando io dico a loro...ma dei dite tutte balle...ma come s'incazzano eh?
Il peggio sarebbe se lo sapessero le signore protagoniste dei loro racconti eh? Guarda non so che casin...

Ma per inciso e a scansi di equivoci nulla tengo di personale nè pro nè a favore del tuba.

Concordo con MM non ci sono cadute di stile da lui.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E niente ciò neanche allontanandomi da tutti riesco a togliermi di dosso questa faccenda del pettegolo.
> Io mi sono detto, mi cavo fuori da tutto e da tutti, così vediamo se sono sempre io quello che fa certe cose no?
> Più sentiti, più visti, bloccati tutti su fb, niente eh?
> Il conte deve essere sempre colluso in qualche mallaffare...
> Ma che s'impicchino tutti no?


falso bugiardo
hai ancora numeri di telefono che usi quando cazzo ti pare per i cazzi tuoi
che facciamo ti faccio postare il contentuo degli sms e pvt del forum cazzaro di merda?
a chi stai contattando adesso che ti brucia il culo idiota?
spera solo che tu non lo stia facendo a chi sai coglione senza palle


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no
> io voglio ottenere una cosa e per ottenerla sono disposto a qualsiasi cosa anche mettere in mezo bambini madri nonne e zie fino alla quarta generazione e oltre
> ti è chiaro cosa voglio ottenere? e ti garantisco chese non lo otterrò  farò altro e non sarà carino doverlo fare per me in pèrimis  ma a me e a chi tengo non si deve mancare di rispetto
> a me sembra così semplice
> si lasci in pace sole e nessuno romperà il cazzo a nessun altro e chi vuole capire capisca



Certo che non bisogna essere dei geni per capire certe dinamiche...


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu sarà così ...
> Angelo amore smakkone...
> se solo tu mi conoscessi !!!!
> pensa che divertente ci meneremo ogni momento...
> ma poi dopo la pace waoooo....


ehhhhhhhhhhhh ti piacerebbe ma mi dispiace sotto un certo livello non vado 
sei troppo in basso per me
 però potresti trastullarti col conte sei alla sua altezza


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti dico la verità. Benchè abbia trovato divertente l'idea, tra me e me ho pensato che da parte tua fosse inopportuno parlare sul forum di rivelazioni che un collega, che stimi professionalmente, ti fa in confidenza.


Bon e penso che sia stato lo stesso pensiero di Joey Blow no?
E il mio, magari mi sono espresso male, ma cosa ci posso fare io se esprimo un parere di discordanza con un utente con cui non ho niente di niente e non si capisce come viene trasformato in un attacco alla persona eh? 

Che ci posso fare?

Poi sulle cose personali ho imparato moltissimo proprio da Joey...
Lui non ha più parlato nè di supermercati, nè di cassiere ecc..ecc..ecc...

Allora se una cosa la dice X non succede niente, se però la dico io, succede un 48 eh?

Bon io sarei davvero stufo di questa situazione.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti dico la verità. Benchè abbia trovato divertente l'idea, tra me e me ho pensato che da parte tua fosse inopportuno parlare sul forum di rivelazioni che un collega, che stimi professionalmente, ti fa in confidenza.


Ma quale confidenza. Le racconta tranquillamente a tutti. Praticamente tutto l'ufficio è al corrente delle vicissitudini di E. con le donne.

Minerva, è vero, hai ragione, e infatti non credere, ma sia l'amica della tipa chiusa in casa (quella che ha organizzato l'incontro) sia noi, abbiamo cercato di fargli capire che quel comportamento è stato veramente al limite. In questo contesto è stato riportato secondo il mio stile, ma è stato sviscerato anche in maniera seria.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che non bisogna essere dei geni per capire certe dinamiche...


ma nemmeno per capire quanta gente stronza c'è in giro
tu e il conte ad esempio


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quale confidenza. Le racconta tranquillamente a tutti. Praticamente tutto l'ufficio è al corrente delle vicissitudini di E. con le donne.
> 
> Minerva, è vero, hai ragione, e infatti non credere, ma sia l'amica della tipa chiusa in casa (quella che ha organizzato l'incontro) sia noi, abbiamo cercato di fargli capire che quel comportamento è stato veramente al limite. In questo contesto è stato riportato secondo il mio stile, ma è stato sviscerato anche in maniera seria.


Beh è innegabile che tu abbia un dono per la scrittura.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e penso che sia stato lo stesso pensiero di Joey Blow no?
> E il mio, magari mi sono espresso male, ma cosa ci posso fare io se esprimo un parere di discordanza con un utente con cui non ho niente di niente e non si capisce come viene trasformato in un attacco alla persona eh?
> 
> Che ci posso fare?
> ...


perchè tu sei la personificazione della malafede stronzo bastardo oltre che un ometto viscido e schifoso naturalmente


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Mi dispiace tirarla in mezzo mio malgrado ma visto il successo che riscuote lo faccio perchè bene o male tutti sappiamo di cosa stò parlando: mi spiegate la differenza fra E. e Manager ? (Escludendo le ragioni addotte da Minerva)


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quale confidenza. Le racconta tranquillamente a tutti. Praticamente tutto l'ufficio è al corrente delle vicissitudini di E. con le donne.
> 
> Minerva, è vero, hai ragione, e infatti *non credere, *ma sia l'amica della tipa chiusa in casa (quella che ha organizzato l'incontro) sia noi, abbiamo cercato di fargli capire che quel comportamento è stato veramente al limite. In questo contesto è stato riportato secondo il mio stile, ma è stato sviscerato anche in maniera seria.


ma perché non dovrei credere a quello che dici?
allora ho peccato di superficialità dando per scontato che non.a me succede spesso di partire per la tangente sbagliando .ci mancherebbe


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tirarla in mezzo mio malgrado ma visto il successo che riscuote lo faccio perchè bene o male tutti sappiamo di cosa stò parlando: mi spiegate la differenza fra E. e Manager ?


infatti a me infastidisce...penso che tebe abbia capito. però c'è da dire che un blog spesso ha il taglio del diario e che manager non è uno psicopatico


ops ho letto dopo


a proposito di lettura superficiale:mrgreen:



pps ehi...ma infatti prima non c'era:singleeye:
sono confusa


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...



Scusami hai ragione ....
a me ha fatto questo effetto perchè come ho detto nel primo post che ho postato qui mi sembra uno sfigato....
e mi faceva tenerezza ridergli alle spalle....
è successo anche a me di avere un "amico "cosi .....
uno sfigato a cui piacevano le ragazze ... ed io e tre mie amiche nom facevamo altro che prenderlo per il culo...
questa storia risale a 25 anni fa e mi sono rivista in modo cattivo ... Tutto qui ...
ora ogni tanto rivedo quell'uomo e mi verrebbe tanto di chiedergli scusa ...
ma come mi vede cambia strada....


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Io*

Io oggi mi sento escluso.....!


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh è innegabile che tu abbia un dono per la scrittura.


:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io oggi mi sento escluso.....!


Vuoi che ti cerchi qualche criccka?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhh ti piacerebbe ma mi dispiace sotto un certo livello non vado
> sei troppo in basso per me
> però potresti trastullarti col conte sei alla sua altezza



Peccato io ci ho provato...
ma un giorno cederai!!!
ti aspetterò ...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io oggi mi sento escluso.....!


Ecchisenefrega :carneval::rotfl:

Dai dai che stai ridendo!


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quale confidenza. Le racconta tranquillamente a tutti. Praticamente tutto l'ufficio è al corrente delle vicissitudini di E. con le donne.
> 
> Minerva, è vero, hai ragione, e infatti non credere, ma sia l'amica della tipa chiusa in casa (quella che ha organizzato l'incontro) sia noi, abbiamo cercato di fargli capire che quel comportamento è stato veramente al limite. In questo contesto è stato riportato secondo il mio stile, ma è stato sviscerato anche in maniera seria.


Tubarao, visto che lo chiedevi ti ho rivelato il giudizio strettamente personale che ho dato a questo thread. Che non ho dato perchè lascerebbe il tempo che trovo e perchè lo trovo originale per l'idea.

Non ho nulla contro questo thread, ci mancherebbe. Solo che ho letto l'introduzione che avevi fatto di E. attraverso attestati di stima professionale che vanno a cozzare profondamente con le considerazioni che vengono fuori dai suoi racconti. Comunque avevo capito che si racconta a tutti.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Io per il Conte ho da dire una cosa sola che poi non è una ma la formula è questa: non c'è stato casino in questi anni che non ti ci abbia visto dentro con tutte le corna, non c'è stata provocazione che, quandanche non partita da te non ti abbia visto buttartici dentro a pesce per difendere una parte o l'altra a seconda della luna del periodo. I meccanismi naturali di azione e reazione relativamente alle disapprovazioni ti hanno regolarmente visto nei chiari panni di quello che lancia il sasso e poi nasconde la mano. Esempio proprio oggi.
Conte, hai rotto il cazzo.
Un tempo eri simpatico, però da tempo ormai sei diventato insopportabile al limite del patologico. Se hai cazzi da sfogare credo che tu abbia sempre avuto spazio per sfogarti, e quando non ne avevi te lo sei preso.
Hai visto che ormai ti tengo a distanza e tu come altri ormai sei in pianta stabile in ignore (peccato che serva a poco), ma oggi, dopo tutto sto casino mi sento proprio il desiderio di sfogarmi.
Non sei l'unico ad aver rotto il cazzo, ed in nome di quella che pensavo una buona amicizia ho tentato di tacere fin'ora, ma adesso ti sbatto a pieno titolo nel mazzo degli altri coi quali ti diverti a fare casino rompendo il cazzo a tutto il 3d.

E LASCIA STARE SOLE E TUTTE LE PERSONE COME LEI CHE SI SONO FIDATE DI TE!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma nemmeno per capire quanta gente stronza c'è in giro
> tu e il conte ad esempio


Non offendermi ....





Stronzona ti ho già detto...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io per il Conte ho da dire una cosa sola che poi non è una ma la formula è questa: non c'è stato casino in questi anni che non ti ci abbia visto dentro con tutte le corna, non c'è stata provocazione che, quandanche non partita da te non ti abbia visto buttartici dentro a pesce per difendere una parte o l'altra a seconda della luna del periodo. I meccanismi naturali di azione e reazione relativamente alle disapprovazioni ti hanno regolarmente visto nei chiari panni di quello che lancia il sasso e poi nasconde la mano. Esempio proprio oggi.
> Conte, hai rotto il cazzo.
> Un tempo eri simpatico, però da tempo ormai sei diventato insopportabile al limite del patologico. Se hai cazzi da sfogare credo che tu abbia sempre avuto spazio per sfogarti, e quando non ne avevi te lo sei preso.
> Hai visto che ormai ti tengo a distanza e tu come altri ormai sei in pianta stabile in ignore (peccato che serva a poco), ma oggi, dopo tutto sto casino mi sento proprio il desiderio di sfogarmi.
> ...


Ok prenderò in seria considerazione la tua proposta.
Ho capito cosa intendi dirmi.
E ne farò tesoro.:up::up::up:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peccato io ci ho provato...
> ma un giorno cederai!!!
> ti aspetterò ...


ti farò avere questo





credo ti servirà


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok prenderò in seria considerazione la tua proposta.
> Ho capito cosa intendi dirmi.
> E ne farò tesoro.:up::up::up:


No, cazzo, l'amicone non lo fai più per favore, e risparmiati le approvazioni sui post dove fanculo altri che ti stanno antipatici.
Piantala, hai rotto il cazzo. Punto.
Il messaggio è solo questo. Magari posso concederti  di sperare che tu sia più intelligente di altri e la capisca.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, cazzo, l'amicone non lo fai più per favore, e risparmiati le approvazioni sui post dove fanculo altri che ti stanno antipatici.
> Piantala, hai rotto il cazzo. Punto.
> Il messaggio è solo questo. Magari posso concederti  di sperare che tu sia più intelligente di altri e la capisca.


Scusami ma mi spiace io non ti ho approvato. Aspetta che controllo...

Ti ho dato uno smeraldo il 19 agosto su una battuta che mi aveva fatto ridere...

Mi spiace che la paranoia assalga anche te.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma mi spiace io non ti ho approvato. Aspetta che controllo...



MA VAFFANCULO, VA!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MA VAFFANCULO, VA!


Ciò se il caldo ti dà alla testa non so cosa farghe...
Non tengo qui dentro nè amici nè nemici.
Ma solo utenti a equa distanza da me.
Tutti sullo stesso piano.
Voci virtuali.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me ha fatto questo effetto perchè come ho detto nel primo post che ho postato qui mi sembra uno sfigato....
> e mi faceva tenerezza ridergli alle spalle....


Il paradosso è che E. non lo è. Sfigato intendo. Almeno non nel senso classico del termine. Come ho premesso non può definirsi brutto, in ambito professionale nulla da dire, nelle, poche, situazioni sociale extra-ufficio in cui ho avuto modo d'interagirci, anche brillante se vogliamo dirla tutta. Solo che quando si tratta di relazionarsi con l'altro sesso, diventa una frana completa, veramente ai limti del patologico (o psicoaptico come direbbe Lady Minerva).

La mia opinione, basata non solo sulla conoscenza di E. ma anche su quella di altre persone che conosco, è che in certi soggetti s'instaura una sorta spirale senza fine e viziosa dalla quale poi è molto difficile uscire, almeno da soli e senza l'aiuto di un professionista.

Mi spiego meglio. Parliamo di un caso generale, potrebbe essere E. ma potrebbe essere chiunque. Magari in tempi adolescenziali, bho, una spiccata timidezza o un una imbranataggine congenita, fanno in modo che, non ho voglia di chiamarlo E. lo chiamerò MacchiaNera , dicevo fanno in modo che MacchiaNer abbia poco successo con il sesso opposto, mentre magari quelli della sua comitiva cominciano a scoprire le gioie, e i dolori, del sesso e dei baci rubati sulle panchine di qualche parco. E sappiamo quanto a volte possono essere crudeli, anche involontariamente, gli adolescenti: a volte potrebbe bastare un commento pesante e sei fregato.

Passano gli anni, dai teen si passa ai venti per arrivare ai 30, ed è qui che scatta la trappola micidiale dalla quale non riesci a uscire: vuoi una donna, vuoi avere una normale relazione con l'altro sesso, ma per una serie di motivazioni che forse uno psicologo potrebbe esprimere meglio di me, Macchianera non vuole una donna normale, no ? Vuoi una figa. Quasi una figa di rappresentanza. MacchiaNera comincia quasi a mitizzare il concetto di donna. Comincia a dare ascolto anche a leggende metropolitane: le russe, le brasiliane, le lituane......e s'infila in storie al limite del grottesco come quelle che ho descritto io (escludendo forse quella della reclusa in casa), e in questo modo la spirale si alimenta, ogni storia fa in modo che quella dopo sia ancora peggio (e qui il pericolo di cui parla Minerva non è poi tanto campato in aria).


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

E sulla ricerca di un sorriso e magari per passarsi un po di tempo, è successo un casino.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il paradosso è che E. non lo è. Sfigato intendo. Almeno non nel senso classico del termine. Come ho premesso non può definirsi brutto, in ambito professionale nulla da dire, nelle, poche, situazioni sociale extra-ufficio in cui ho avuto modo d'interagirci, anche brillante se vogliamo dirla tutta. Solo che quando si tratta di relazionarsi con l'altro sesso, diventa una frana completa, veramente ai limti del patologico (o psicoaptico come direbbe Lady Minerva).
> 
> La mia opinione, basata non solo sulla conoscenza di E. ma anche su quella di altre persone che conosco, è che in certi soggetti s'instaura una sorta spirale senza fine e viziosa dalla quale poi è molto difficile uscire, almeno da soli e senza l'aiuto di un professionista.
> 
> ...


Il sesso e di conseguenza il rapporto con l'altro sesso sono elementi fondamentali della crescita di una persona. Molti dei disturbi psichici di persone altrimenti "normali" sono basati proprio sul fattore sessuale, sia che questo venga vissuto in termini passivi che attivi, positivi o negativi, comunque estremi in un senso o nel senso opposto.
Il sesso è a livello istintuale il metro della forza e quindi del fattore di sopravvivenza dell'individuo. A certi livelli il rapporto col sesso stabilisce addirittura quale posto l'individuo occuperà nella "gerarchia" sociale del contesto nel quale vive.
Il rapporto col sesso si sviluppa nel bambino sulla base del rapporto coi genitori, ed ecco che un esempio come E. (che non per rinverdire le polemiche, ma vorrei far notare che per tutti noi del Forum equivale tanto a Macchianera quanto a Topolino, Pippo e Pincopalla, dato che non è per nulla conosciuto) mostra una dipendenza dalla madre che è esemplare. Buon elemento sul terreno di caccia ed intorno al fuoco, ma di fronte all'altro sesso l'invadenza dell'immagine materna lo rende un...... pollo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Era fico sto 3d del tuburao.....son volati cazzi a cascata...cazzi a fischio..cazzi a iosing,insomma uno stormo di cazzi....e non ho capito ancora perchè!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era fico sto 3d del tuburao.....son volati cazzi a cascata...cazzi a fischio..cazzi a iosing,insomma uno stormo di cazzi....e non ho capito ancora perchè!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


'Quillo. Come sempre, non c'era nulla da capire :blank:


----------



## Lostris (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il sesso e di conseguenza il rapporto con l'altro sesso sono elementi fondamentali della crescita di una persona. Molti dei disturbi psichici di persone altrimenti "normali" sono basati proprio sul fattore sessuale, sia che questo venga vissuto in termini passivi che attivi, positivi o negativi, comunque estremi in un senso o nel senso opposto.
> Il sesso è a livello istintuale il metro della forza e quindi del fattore di sopravvivenza dell'individuo. A certi livelli il rapporto col sesso stabilisce addirittura quale posto l'individuo occuperà nella "gerarchia" sociale del contesto nel quale vive.
> Il rapporto col sesso si sviluppa nel bambino sulla base del rapporto coi genitori, ed ecco che un esempio come E. (che non per rinverdire le polemiche, ma vorrei far notare che per tutti noi del Forum equivale tanto a Macchianera quanto a Topolino, Pippo e Pincopalla, dato che non è per nulla conosciuto) mostra una dipendenza dalla madre che è esemplare. Buon elemento sul terreno di caccia ed intorno al fuoco, ma di fronte all'altro sesso l'invadenza dell'immagine materna lo rende un...... pollo.


Mi fa venire in mente il collega di un'amica che, al telefono con la madre, la chiama "amore".... 
:unhappy:

Roba da dileguarsi alla velocità della luce con un bel WARP!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Quindi sta cascata di cazzi,sto tsunami di membri circoincisi per nulla???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi fa venire in mente il collega di un'amica che, al telefono con la madre, la chiama "amore"....
> :unhappy:
> 
> Roba da dileguarsi alla velocità della luce con un bel* WARP*!


Hai presente lo ZOT! col quale sorge e tramonta il sole nel mondo di B.C.? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi sta cascata di cazzi,sto tsunami di membri circoincisi per nulla???


nono
è per qualcosa fidati


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi fa venire in mente il collega di un'amica che, al telefono con la madre, la chiama "amore"....
> :unhappy:
> 
> Roba da dileguarsi alla velocità della luce con un bel WARP!



Sai invece tu, cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente? quando al telefono per sbaglio ho detto amò a mio cognato! immagina un po te!! auahaahaaha


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi sta cascata di cazzi,sto tsunami di membri circoincisi per nulla???


I vari casini sono mai nati da qualcosa per cui valessero la pena? Sono mai arrivati ad ottenere qualcosa di positivo?
A memoria mia mai, ed anche questa volta la regola si conferma.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Ah...ok...mi sembrava strano questo forte aliseo di cazzi per nulla!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah...ok...mi sembrava strano questo forte aliseo di cazzi per nulla!!


Ma va Os! A cosa serve? A far battere il petto ai KingKong e fare il solito teatrino ai Fregoli. Nulla che valga.


----------



## Lostris (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai invece tu, cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente? quando al telefono per sbaglio ho detto amò a mio cognato! immagina un po te!! auahaahaaha



Ma poi tutto è relativo. 
Se tu lo avessi detto a me, semplicemente io avrei capito "ancora".


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma poi tutto è relativo.
> Se tu lo avessi detto a me, semplicemente io avrei capito "ancora".


Lostris!!!! relativo na mazza!! io lo odio  mio cognato!! come lui odia me! 

Se lo avessi detto a te, che??


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il paradosso è che E. non lo è. Sfigato intendo. Almeno non nel senso classico del termine. Come ho premesso non può definirsi brutto, in ambito professionale nulla da dire, nelle, poche, situazioni sociale extra-ufficio in cui ho avuto modo d'interagirci, anche brillante se vogliamo dirla tutta. Solo che quando si tratta di relazionarsi con l'altro sesso, diventa una frana completa, veramente ai limti del patologico (o psicoaptico come direbbe Lady Minerva).
> 
> La mia opinione, basata non solo sulla conoscenza di E. ma anche su quella di altre persone che conosco, è che in certi soggetti s'instaura una sorta spirale senza fine e viziosa dalla quale poi è molto difficile uscire, almeno da soli e senza l'aiuto di un professionista.
> 
> ...


però non è mitizzare...al contrario: è non riuscire a vedere una donna nella sua totalità, nutrirsi di figure rappresentate da televisione e media .
è vero che quest'uomo è credulone e ingenuo...però anche lui non è che da queste donne cerchi altro che tette , culo e vagina...
e forse dall'amica dell'amica è fuggito solo perché non era in grado e non voleva sostenere una serata "normale", con una donna "normale".


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma va Os! A cosa serve? A far battere il petto ai KingKong e fare il solito teatrino ai Fregoli. Nulla che valga.


per te sarà nulla che valga
per quanto mi riguarda quando toccano le persone a cui tengo vale eccome quindi le tue considerazioni su quello che vale per gli altri tientele per te ed è meglio esserte un king kong che un senza coglioni che non difende le cose che ama


----------



## Lostris (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lostris!!!! relativo na mazza!! io lo odio mio cognato!! come lui odia me!
> 
> Se lo avessi detto a te, che??



:fischio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per te sarà nulla che valga
> per quanto mi riguarda quando toccano le persone a cui tengo vale eccome quindi le tue considerazioni su quello che vale per gli altri tientele per te ed è meglio esserte un king kong che un senza coglioni che non difende le cose che ama


Ma vaffanculo, zanzara-pollo


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, zanzara-pollo


Zanzara pollo


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non è mitizzare...al contrario: è non riuscire a vedere una donna nella sua totalità, nutrirsi di figure rappresentate da televisione e media .
> è vero che quest'uomo è credulone e ingenuo...però anche lui non è che da queste donne cerchi altro che tette , culo e vagina...
> *e forse dall'amica dell'amica è fuggito solo perché non era in grado e non voleva sostenere una serata "normale", con una donna "normale".*


E' esattamente il concetto di figa da rappresentanza.

Il neretto effettivamente è una chiave di lettura alla quale non avevo pensato.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Ora arrivo io e dico! ma, parlare di qualcuno e raccontare quello che lui racconta a tutti, non va bene, parlare ed analizzare sto tipo invece si ? 

Sto solo facendo polemica senza malizia, indi per ciò non fateci caso.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora arrivo io e dico! ma, parlare di qualcuno e raccontare quello che lui racconta a tutti, non va bene, parlare ed analizzare sto tipo invece si ?
> 
> Sto solo facendo polemica senza malizia,* indi per ciò non fateci caso*.


ok



giusto perché è senza malizia:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tirarla in mezzo mio malgrado ma visto il successo che riscuote lo faccio perchè bene o male tutti sappiamo di cosa stò parlando: mi spiegate la differenza fra E. e Manager ? (Escludendo le ragioni addotte da Minerva)


che Manager la scena del montacarichi e quella della tipa chiusa a chiave manco dopo 2 damigiane di grappa le avrebbe fatte


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che Manager la scena del montacarichi e quella della tipa chiusa a chiave manco dopo 2 damigiane di grappa le avrebbe fatte



Sei la moglie di manager in anonimo


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che Manager la scena del montacarichi e quella della tipa chiusa a chiave manco dopo 2 damigiane di grappa le avrebbe fatte


Ma sono tutti e due persone che Tebe ed io conosciamo e di cui parliamo qui dentro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sono tutti e due persone che Tebe ed io conosciamo e di cui parliamo qui dentro.


Appunto. Lascia perdere le seghe e vai avanti coi racconti! :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei la moglie di manager in anonimo


Nah.  dico solo che un uomo intelligente (e dubito che Tebe non guardi anche quell'aspetto in un uomo) come Manager per quanto problematico sul lato sessuale,certe minchiate da nerd ritardato non le avrebbe mai fatte.

come penso nessuno degli uomini quivi presenti


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma sono tutti e due persone che Tebe ed io conosciamo e di cui parliamo qui dentro.


Sì,ma tu hai chiesto di trovare le differenze tra il tuo collega e Manager......:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nah.  dico solo che un uomo intelligente (e dubito che Tebe non guardi anche quell'aspetto in un uomo) come Manager per quanto problematico sul lato sessuale,certe minchiate da nerd ritardato non le avrebbe mai fatte.
> 
> come penso nessuno degli uomini quivi presenti


Io dico invece che manco conosco me stesso al momento, figuriamoci chi mi sta attorno, oppure chi  leggo e mi legge in un forum.

Possiamo ipotizzare possiamo fare tutto quello che vogliamo, ma è meglio come dice M.M che si continuino i racconti, ed a chi non va a genio la situazione, ormai avendo espresso la loro opinione possono anche non leggere più.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì,ma tu hai chiesto di trovare le differenze tra il tuo collega e Manager......:mexican:


In ambito forumistico. Nel senso: Perchè di manager si può parlare e di E. no ?


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> nono
> è per qualcosa fidati


concordo! 



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma va Os! A cosa serve? A far battere il petto ai KingKong e fare il solito teatrino ai Fregoli. *Nulla che valga*.



Sul neretto non sono d'accordo!
vedi...è vero che bisogna farsi scivolare addosso le accuse in base alla persona che le scrive...

sai MM io ti stimo e se tu mi fai notare qualcosa che secondo te sto sbagliando io ci rifletto ..... però se a "muovere accuse" contro di me o contro persone a cui io tengo particolarmente sono sempre le solite persone e sempre in modo provocatorio allora li mi incazzo perchè purtoppo ultimamente si usano i fatti personali per accanirsi contro alcuni utenti!

Sole ha ragione...si stanno usando i suoi fatti personali per punzecchiarla continuamente e al posto suo...mi sarei incazzata pure io!

Io, Farfalla, Chiara ...abbiamo parlato con sole fuori di qui e abbiamo sempre chiarito le nostre idee anche se a volte sono andate in direzioni sbagliate...ma non ci siamo mai permesse di scrivere qui sopra fatti personali.


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In ambito forumistico. Nel senso: Perchè di manager si può parlare e di E. no ?


ah ok.   boh...tu hai capito chi fossero quei 2 NR che ce l'avevano su con te?   magari loro ti possono spiegare perchè Manager sì ed E no.....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ok.   boh...tu hai capito chi fossero quei 2 NR che ce l'avevano su con te?   magari loro ti possono spiegare perchè Manager sì ed E no.....


Bocca mia taci 

Gli NR non c'entrano niente, almeno uno dei due avrebbe trovato il modo d'intervenire con lo stesso spirito con cui è intervenuto ieri, anche se avessi aperto un thread avente come argomento: Ma 9 per 9...farà 81 ?


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

scusa, tubarao...ma non hai lasciato un diario di viaggio che doveva continuare? embé?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fino ad oggi il Conte era sempre stato sottinteso ma mai nominato direttamente. Speriamo che da oggi le cose cambino. Tutti sappiamo ed abbiamo visto azioni, metodi ed effetti del suo modo ormai insopportabile di porsi qui dentro, ora impariamo a dire chiaramente pane al pane. Fino ad oggi io personalmente ho taciuto in nome di un rapporto di amicizia creato su basi ben diverse da quelle che si son rivelate poi. Ho fatto e sto facendo fatica a parlare così, ma come ho già detto, è ora di dire pane al pane. Il battibeccare girando intorno alle cose non è mai servito ad un cazzo, ed è quello che fino ad oggi è sempre accaduto, vuoi per amicizia vuoi per amor di pace.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, tubarao...ma non hai lasciato un diario di viaggio che doveva continuare? embé?


Strategie editoriali  Creo la suspance 











Me n'ero proprio dimenticato


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Fino ad oggi il Conte era sempre stato sottinteso ma mai nominato direttamente. *Speriamo che da oggi le cose cambino. Tutti sappiamo ed abbiamo visto azioni, metodi ed effetti del suo modo ormai insopportabile di porsi qui dentro, *ora impariamo a dire chiaramente pane al pane*. Fino ad oggi io personalmente ho taciuto in nome di un rapporto di amicizia creato su basi ben diverse da quelle che si son rivelate poi. Ho fatto e sto facendo fatica a parlare così, ma come ho già detto, è ora di dire pane al pane. Il battibeccare girando intorno alle cose non è mai servito ad un cazzo, ed è quello che fino ad oggi è sempre accaduto, vuoi per amicizia vuoi per amor di pace.


veramente l'ho sempre fatto.
ma perché hai cambiato nick:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi il Conte era sempre stato sottinteso ma mai nominato direttamente. Speriamo che da oggi le cose cambino. Tutti sappiamo ed abbiamo visto azioni, metodi ed effetti del suo modo ormai insopportabile di porsi qui dentro, ora impariamo a dire chiaramente pane al pane. Fino ad oggi io personalmente ho taciuto in nome di un rapporto di amicizia creato su basi ben diverse da quelle che si son rivelate poi. Ho fatto e sto facendo fatica a parlare così, ma come ho già detto, è ora di dire pane al pane. Il battibeccare girando intorno alle cose non è mai servito ad un cazzo, ed è quello che fino ad oggi è sempre accaduto, vuoi per amicizia vuoi per amor di pace.


Ok:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Pane al pane...
Ci sto.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tirarla in mezzo mio malgrado ma visto il successo che riscuote lo faccio perchè bene o male tutti sappiamo di cosa stò parlando: mi spiegate la differenza fra E. e Manager ? (Escludendo le ragioni addotte da Minerva)


Per me non c'è differenza ...
leggo poco anche il blog...
a volte non mi piace come parla di manager..
se a te o altri piace raccontare stè storie e sono seguite Perchè non farlo....


ha successo perchè in linea di massima piacciono stè storie e fanno ridere e alla gente
piace molto  sapere i fatti degli altri( non mi sento immune da questo sia chiaro),se no mica ci sarebbero tanti giornali gossip ....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...


Qua dentro c'è tanta, tanta gente che si fa troppi, troppi problemi per cazzate.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me non c'è differenza ...
> leggo poco anche il blog...


Idem con patate.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che Manager la scena del montacarichi e quella della tipa chiusa a chiave manco dopo 2 damigiane di grappa le avrebbe fatte


Ma più che Manager uno "normale".


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e penso che sia stato lo stesso pensiero di Joey Blow no?


Io non lo trovo inopportuno, affatto. Solo che non lo farei. Non ci trovo nulla di male, per carità. Alla fine chi lo conosce sto E.? O Manager, per dire. Danni Tuby, materialmente, non ne fa a nessuno, men che meno ad E. 
C'è da dire che le cose che scriverei qui, se scrivessi di sto E. dico, gliele direi anche in faccia, poco ma sicuro. Ma non lo farei lo stesso, non so. Come non scriverei un blog o un diario, stessa cosa. E manco li leggo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente l'ho sempre fatto.
> ma perché hai cambiato nick:singleeye:


Sono rientrato tempo fa come Alce, ma subito i soliti coglioni mi si sono attaccati ai pantaloni come cagnetti rognosi. Ho cambiato nick perchè ci tenevo a stare qui senza che i cagnetti svaccassero sempre tutti i 3d, seri o cazzari che fossero.


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque una curiosità dovete togliermela.
> 
> Questo thread è nato per parlare, se vogliamo anche col modo colorito che mi contraddistingue nel riportare le cose, di alcune dinamiche maschili, attraverso le vicissitudini di una persona che conosco.
> 
> ...


Io ti parlo per me Tuba . Forse prima ho impropriamente parlato di "collega pittoresco". Penso di aver scelto la definizione sbagliata, perché forse è meglio dire che "E." - così come descritto - non è semplicemente "pittoresco"; ma rimane piuttosto una persona con dei grandi, enormi deficit relazionali (secondo me). 

Anche a me è capitato di incontrare persone con delle grosse 'limitazioni' (posso dire così? non conosco il termine scientifico più adatto), mi è capitato di doverci passare intere giornate assieme. 
Inizialmente, non rendendomi conto subito con chi avevo a che fare, non sapevo se sorridere o incazzarmi  per le  cretinate a cui assistevo (molto simili alle vicende di E.)...

Con il tempo mi sono abituata a vedere queste persone come delle persone più svantaggiate della media, persone con delle "malattie invisibili"... come avere di fronte un grande ustionato le cui ustioni sono invisibili a occhio nudo, ma profonde, dolorose e insanabili. 

Più recentemente, la mia sensibilità verso queste persone "meno in gamba" è aumentata, dal momento che uno di questi "cloni di E." è quasi in fin di vita da qualche giorno. E' quasi in fin di vita per l'ennesima cazzata alla Fantozzi che ha commesso. Non scendo nei particolari, ma se la scena fosse stata messa in un film-commedia o in un cartone animato, avrebbe ottenuto un successo di pubblico incredibile. Solo che la scena fantozziana si è svolta nel mondo reale, senza controfigure... 

Io nel frattempo avevo imparato a voler bene a questa persona, a lui e alle sue stranezze. Avevo imparato anche a incazzarmi e a tirare fuori l'artiglio quando vedevo qualcuno che ironizzava sul suo comportamento o - peggio - lo sfotteva.

Tutto questo per dire che finché questi cloni di E. si limitano a qualche gaffe (chiamiamola così) innocua, va già di lusso.... Loro sono più vulnerabili, più esposti a situazioni difficili nella vita.

Ci ragionavo oggi su questo 3d, e... sì, vero, io non lo avrei aperto. Però, a mente fredda, penso che questo sia un po' il tuo modo di voler bene, o comunque di "rimanere vicino", a questo collega/amico molto particolare. Cioé, sorridendo di lui in modo benevolo. 

E' solo che io ho un caratteraccio e non sono in grado di sorriderne, ma solo di provare pena. Ho capito con che spirito hai aperto il 3d, però, specie in questi giorni, non sono in grado di dare alcun contributo alla discussione su E. . Perché non ho ancora quel distacco, quella leggerezza ironica che servirebbe. Mia 'limitazione'... :singleeye:

Io non posso parlare per gli altri, ma per quanto mi riguarda se qui in Tradi si parla al 90% di assenti che tradiscono o vengono traditi, si presume che si parli appunto di persone "con le spalle larghe" e in grado di cavarsela, bene o male. Non così dei tipi umani alla "E.". 
Secondo me eh, poi magari sono io che la faccio tragica :mrgreen:....

ari


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2012)

Comunque sull'autorevole ti ringrazio :singleeye:. Troppo onore! Spero che non ti ricrederai :mrgreen:!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, zanzara-pollo


ma vai a cagare sfigato maestrino del cazzo


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sono rientrato tempo fa come Alce, ma subito i soliti coglioni mi si sono attaccati ai pantaloni come cagnetti rognosi. Ho cambiato nick perchè ci tenevo a stare qui senza che i cagnetti svaccassero sempre tutti i 3d, seri o cazzari che fossero.


cAGNETTO ROGNOSO vallo a dire un po' a tua sorella
sfigato idiota


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi, se sulla sostanza posso concordare (voglio rispetto) non condivido il tuo modo di ragionare.
> spesso dici che fai cose che tu stesso reputi negative per risposta , come se "te le facessero fare"...ma allora hai poca considerazione di te stesso.
> se vuoi combattere una vigliaccheria non devi essere vigliacco a tua volta. mi spiego?


io uso lo stesso metodo che questo signore ha usato
la differenza?
io non ho niente da nascondere sonon chiaro trasparente e un sacco di cose spiacevoli e lo faccio in chiaro
lui fa lo stesso per molto meno e in privato vigliaccamente
tu non useresti la stessa moneta e ignoreresti
ma tu sei una dea io no
mi spiego? 
e  ho lo stesso una grande considerazione di me stesso


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :inlove:


lunapiena infilati un palo nel culo e ignorami donnetta da 2 soldi


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

iange:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua dentro c'è tanta, tanta gente che si fa troppi, troppi problemi per cazzate.



Condivido! 
A me sembra che si sia alzato un polverone assurdo e allucinante su una cosa innocua, credo che i problemi siano davvero altri!



Diavoletta_78


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido!
> A me sembra che si sia alzato un polverone assurdo e allucinante su una cosa innocua, credo che i problemi siano davvero altri!
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho solo detto che non lo avrei aperto, punto


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Azzo un palo nel culo??Sei parecchio gaiardo angelo...mi son illuso che il peggio l'avevi riservato ad oscuro invece.........!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo *un palo nel culo*??Sei parecchio gaiardo angelo...mi son illuso che il peggio l'avevi riservato ad oscuro invece.........!:rotfl:


non ci vedo nulla da ridere; per quanto si possa discutere niente autorizza certi modi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Mi chiedevo una cosa, perchè io apro un thread dove posso usare determinati "aggettivi" con exsterminator e la sfogare i nostri istinti maschili orgogliosi e beceri, onde evitare di farlo in altri 3D, e vengo ripreso in mille modi per aver aperto il 3D. E dando ascolto a tanti chiudo il 3D.

Mi accorgo non soltanto in questo 3D che, praticamente gli insulti che ci facevamo io ed ex, non dico erano acqua santa, ma insomma qua come in altri posti si sta davvero sconfinando.

Mo mi domando e dico, o sono io, o magari ex, che godiamo di stima da parte vostra e quindi si cerca di evitare lo scontro verbale, oppure sono il coglione di turno al quale puntare il dito? 

Bene, se il tutto è stato perchè godo di stima allora grazie, se il tutto appartiene all'altra opzione........... mettete voi gli aggettivi o appellativi che competono ad una mala risposta nei puntini sopra scritti.

Sono gradite la lettura senza risposte, tanto a che serve averle ? Ormai sembra quasi che, qualsiasi cosa venga scritta, serva soltanto per provocare, quando invece la mia come per tanti utenti qua dentro, è soltanto una constatazione.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Già,non cè nulla da ridere sempre...non a giorni alterni,sarà che quando certi epiteti son stati rivolti a me e alla mia famiglia tu leggevi e te ne fregavi.....ormai so che pesi girano in questo lago...!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io uso lo stesso metodo che questo signore ha usato
> la differenza?
> io non ho niente da nascondere sonon chiaro trasparente e un sacco di cose spiacevoli e lo faccio in chiaro
> lui fa lo stesso per molto meno e in privato vigliaccamente
> ...


esprimersi su quella questione delicata dove c'è di mezzo un bambino è una vigliaccata senza senso , minacciare addirittura d'intromettersi in una questione del genere è una doppia vigliaccata.
in più ti vorrei dire che va bene difendere la propria donna dalla malignità degli altri , però partiamo anche dal presupposto che abbiamo a che fare con una persona che , per fortuna, ha i mezzi e la facoltà di farlo da sola come o ha fatto fino ad oggi.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già,non cè nulla da ridere sempre...non a giorni alterni,sarà che quando certi epiteti son stati rivolti a me e alla mia famiglia tu leggevi e te ne fregavi.....ormai so che pesi girano in questo lago...!


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo una cosa, perchè io apro un thread dove posso usare determinati "aggettivi" con exsterminator e la sfogare i nostri istinti maschili orgogliosi e beceri, onde evitare di farlo in altri 3D, e vengo ripreso in mille modi per aver aperto il 3D. E dando ascolto a tanti chiudo il 3D.
> 
> Mi accorgo non soltanto in questo 3D che, praticamente gli insulti che ci facevamo io ed ex, non dico erano acqua santa, ma insomma qua come in altri posti si sta davvero sconfinando.
> 
> ...


Quale thread?


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo un palo nel culo??Sei parecchio gaiardo angelo...mi son illuso che il peggio l'avevi riservato ad oscuro invece.........!:rotfl:


Oscuro, mi fai morire: tu salti fuori solo quando si parla di culi


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


ma cosa quoti.
per anni sono state dette certe cose, se poi si è smesso perché lo si è ripetuto troppo nei litigi di oscuro che, francamente, in quanto ad insulti pesanti non si è mai risparmiato su nessuno.
cerca di scindere bene amicizia e coerenza


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa quoti.
> per anni sono state dette certe cose, se poi si è smesso perché lo si è ripetuto troppo nei litigi di oscuro che, francamente, in quanto ad insulti pesanti non si è mai risparmiato su nessuno.
> cerca di scindere bene amicizia e coerenza


però quando è stato attaccato c'ero io a da sua parte ....e pochi altri!
hanno insultato pesantemente la sua famiglia e la sua compagna...


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però quando è stato attaccato c'ero io a da sua parte ....e pochi altri!
> hanno insultato pesantemente la sua famiglia e la sua compagna...


ma dalla parte di cosa?
di chi la diceva più grossa? in queste discussioni non c'è mai unn'innocente e un colpevole quando si fa a gara a chi ne dice di più


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale thread?



Joey non ricordo dove l'ho postato, e nemmeno il titolo, è successo credo una 20ina di giorni fa. 

Se vuoi appena lo trovo ti dico il tutto. Ma tanto è chiuso. E chiuso rimarrà


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Sole*

Si è vero...salto fuori subitaneamente e sempre alle spalle,annunciando sempre la mia carismatica presenza!!


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dalla parte di cosa?
> di chi la diceva più grossa? in queste discussioni non c'è mai unn'innocente e un colpevole quando si fa a gara a chi ne dice di più


fino a quando non si mettono in mezzo le famiglie.... li poi si esagera..... 
e io quando Oscuro esagera glielo dico...non è che a lui è concesso tutto mentre agli altri no....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Joey non ricordo dove l'ho postato, e nemmeno il titolo, è successo credo una 20ina di giorni fa.
> 
> Se vuoi appena lo trovo ti dico il tutto. Ma tanto è chiuso. E chiuso rimarrà



No vabbè, non è così importante. Magari l'ho pure letto e non c'ho dato peso. Io penso che comuque ci voglia un certo stile anche nell'insulto. Se vuoi ferire davvero qualcuno non è neanche necessario insultarlo, peraltro, cosa che qua dentro sfugge ai più.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Tu noi mi sei antipatica,tutt'altro,ì per favore non venirmi a parlare di coerenza..perchè tu appari solo in alcuni casi...in altri non ti ho mai visto!Se ti dà fastidio la volgarità e l'insulto dovrebbe darti fastidio sempre..strano che quando fedifrago e la tua amica persa si divertivano  glissavi....dai su non fare le morali!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, mi fai morire: tu salti fuori solo quando si parla di culi


Posso contraddirti Sole ?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fino a quando non si mettono in mezzo le famiglie.... li poi si esagera.....
> e io quando Oscuro esagera glielo dico...non è che a lui è concesso tutto mentre agli altri no....


Simò, tu sei buona e delicata e lo sei con tutti, maggiormente con gli amici, virtuali o meno. Proprio per questo l'obiettività non è propriamente il tuo forte, diciamo. Per carità, non t'offendere, che non voglio mica offenderti.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu noi mi sei antipatica,tutt'altro,ì per favore non venirmi a parlare di coerenza..perchè tu appari solo in alcuni casi...in altri non ti ho mai visto!Se ti dà fastidio la volgarità e l'insulto dovrebbe darti fastidio sempre..strano che quando fedifrago e la tua amica persa si divertivano glissavi....dai su non fare le morali!:up:


sicuro?
non ho mai discusso con fedifrago?
sono amica di persa?
non mi risulta, oscuro...ripeto: sta tutto scritto.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Magari è obbiettiva minerva vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dalla parte di cosa?
> di chi la diceva più grossa? in queste discussioni non c'è mai unn'innocente e un colpevole quando si fa a gara a chi ne dice di più


Si ma, pensi che se tutti fossimo così calmi come sei te, ( calma si fa per dire perchè quando spari spari) staremmo qua a discutere? ognuno di noi si esterna nella propria maniera Minerva, questo può far conoscere sotto un certo aspetto l'utente-persona, stando comunque bene attenti a non classificarlo proprio in quel momento. E di certo per classificarlo non intendo dire giudicare, ma avere un'idea del carattere.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, tu sei buona e delicata e lo sei con tutti, maggiormente con gli amici, virtuali o meno. Proprio per questo l'obiettività non è propriamente il tuo forte, diciamo. Per carità, non t'offendere, che non voglio mica offenderti.


no figurati non mi offendo...
ma ti assicuro che sono obiettiva... è vero tendo a "difendere" i miei amici...ma tranquillo che se sbagliano non li difendo a prescindere...chiedi ad Oscuro se vuoi....


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Non ho tempo di andare a ripescare cose e scitti decrepiti....però ho una buona memoria e di polemizzare con te non ho alcuna fantasia,però non venirmi a dire che quando l'oggetto di insulti pesanti son stato io ti sei preoccupata di tener il profilo basso....!Io non sono un santo so di non esserlo..ma non spacciarti per una persona coerente e giusta perchè sappiamo benissimo che non lo sei!!!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, tu sei buona e delicata e lo sei con tutti, maggiormente con gli amici, virtuali o meno. Proprio per questo l'obiettività non è propriamente il tuo forte, diciamo. Per carità, non t'offendere, che non voglio mica offenderti.



Simy mi sa che, è semplicemente una di quelle persone che vorrebbe soltanto sorridere( cosa che dovremmo fare tutti), peccato che le faccine rimangono faccine soltanto, questo è quello che è la mia impressione su Simy, che non ho mai visto esagerare su nulla.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Minerva è una gran signora...ci mancherebbe....ma è anche di parte e faziosa,so che è fatta così e rispetto cmq le sue posizioni!


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy mi sa che, è semplicemente una di quelle persone che vorrebbe soltanto sorridere( cosa che dovremmo fare tutti), peccato che le faccine rimangono faccine soltanto, questo è quello che è la mia impressione su Simy, che non ho mai visto esagerare su nulla.


:forza:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Claudiè ma gira voce che ti lavi una chiappa al giorno..e la domenica a secco...ma è vera sta cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva è una gran signora...ci mancherebbe....ma è anche di parte e faziosa,so che è fatta così e rispetto cmq le sue posizioni!



Come Minerva come tutte le donne qua dentro oscuro, e di certo non è una buona scrittura che classifica le persone, se dovessimo classificarle sulla scrittura tu io ed altri potremmo anche cambiare luogo.

Se sia di parte non lo so, se sia faziosa idem, so solo che alcuni suoi attegiamenti, non me ne voglia Minerva sfiorano lo snobbismo. E comunque posso soltanto ringraziare Minerva perchè nei miei confronti non ha mai avuto peli sulla lingua.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no figurati non mi offendo...
> ma ti assicuro che sono obiettiva... è vero tendo a "difendere" i miei amici...ma tranquillo che se sbagliano non li difendo a prescindere...*chiedi ad Oscuro se vuoi*....


Eh, vabbè. Ma non fa nulla, oh. Va bene, ne conosco di gente così e per certi versi l'apprezzo pure. Anzi, a dirla tutta vorrei essere così pure io.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, vabbè. Ma non fa nulla, oh. Va bene, ne conosco di gente così e per certi versi l'apprezzo pure. Anzi, a dirla tutta vorrei essere così pure io.



non ho capito


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudiè ma gira voce che ti lavi una chiappa al giorno..e la domenica a secco...ma è vera sta cosa?


Uhm..... ritiro tutto quello che ho scritto di Simy!! 

Simy evita di entrare nel mio pvt!! ormai ti ho conosciuta!! ma come cavolo ti permetti di dire a tutti delle mie chiappe!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito


Dicevo: *TVB. 



*Capito mò? E non ti preoccupare che è tutta simpatia.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, vabbè. Ma non fa nulla, oh. Va bene, ne conosco di gente così e per certi versi l'apprezzo pure. Anzi, a dirla tutta vorrei essere così pure io.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm..... ritiro tutto quello che ho scritto di Simy!!
> 
> Simy evita di entrare nel mio pvt!! ormai ti ho conosciuta!! ma come cavolo ti permetti di dire a tutti delle mie chiappe!!



:rotfl:lo sai che io con Oscuro non ho segreti:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo: *TVB.
> 
> 
> 
> *Capito mò? E* non ti preoccupare che è tutta simpatia*.



Ma guarda non lo metto in dubbio che sia tutta simpatia.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:lo sai che io con Oscuro non ho segreti:rotfl:



Me ne sono accorto. 

Certo un'altra cosa la vorrei dire però, parli soltanto delle cose negative, di quelle positive mai! ( quando si dice che uno se le va a cercare le male risposte) 

E dire che alcune volte dico al mio figlio più grande, tesoro vedi quello che sta succedendo? questo ti deve insegnare che quello che è accaduto, è accaduto perchè tu hai fatto in maniera tale da accadere.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso contraddirti Sole ?


No Claudio...ho un ego troppo smisurato, non sopporto di essere contraddetta


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

avevo letto questo 3d all'inzio, divertendomi, poi ci sono riapprodata ieri sera e mi sono letta tutto.

Tuba.
Continua a scrivere e quoto mi sembra Joey che qualche pagina fa  ti aveva scritto di non farti seghe mentali e di continuare. Mi pare, sia lui.

Quindi Tuba...

continua.

p.s. (Sei pivello! Io di scrivere su man me lo sono guadagnata!!! Non hai idea delle cattiverie che ricevevo in pv da perfetti sconosciuti. Una roba del tipo...

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il primo mese mi era venuta pure voglia di chiuderlo il blog...Tzè...stiamo mica qui a pettinare le Guest star. Tira fuori le palle -:mrgreen:- e vai avanti.
Anche perchè la tua scrittura verso E. la trovo rispettosa. Non è un ironia stronza)


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come Minerva come tutte le donne qua dentro oscuro, e di certo non è una buona scrittura che classifica le persone, se dovessimo classificarle sulla scrittura tu io ed altri potremmo anche cambiare luogo.
> 
> Se sia di parte non lo so, se sia faziosa idem, so solo che alcuni suoi attegiamenti, non me ne voglia Minerva sfiorano lo snobbismo. E comunque posso soltanto ringraziare Minerva perchè nei miei confronti non ha mai avuto peli sulla lingua.


non ne ho mai.ho detto sempre cose scomodissime a tutti quando le pensavo,quando dall'altra parte si esagera e si sconfina non amo rispondere allo stesso modo e mollo il colpo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No Claudio...ho un ego troppo smisurato, non sopporto di essere contraddetta


Bene hai trovato chi ama far irritare le donne, per poi coccolarle, ( non sto broccolando)  quindi annuncio che, madonna santa! santa rosalia com'è bello un culo prensile!! com'è bello!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo letto questo 3d all'inzio, divertendomi, poi ci sono riapprodata ieri sera e mi sono letta tutto.
> 
> Tuba.
> Continua a scrivere e quoto mi sembra Joey che qualche pagina fa  ti aveva scritto di non farti seghe mentali e di continuare. Mi pare, sia lui.
> ...


No è stato M.M 

Tira fuori le palle! ma sempre a provarci stai Tebe!! :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo letto questo 3d all'inzio, divertendomi, poi ci sono riapprodata ieri sera e mi sono letta tutto.
> 
> Tuba.
> Continua a scrivere e quoto mi sembra Joey che qualche pagina fa  ti aveva scritto di non farti seghe mentali e di continuare. Mi pare, sia lui.
> ...



tebe, ti prego

passami quella faccina con le corna da guest star metallara 

ti prego 
ti prego
ti prego

chiedi i in cambio quello che vuoi


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci vedo nulla da ridere; per quanto si possa discutere niente autorizza certi modi.


l'autorizza la cattiveria e la presa per il culo costante


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne ho mai.ho detto sempre cose scomodissime a tutti quando le pensavo,quando dall'altra parte si esagera e si sconfina non amo rispondere allo stesso modo e mollo il colpo.


Esemplare.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tebe, ti prego
> 
> passami quella faccina con le corna da guest star metallara
> 
> ...


A me non l'avresti mai detto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ami il rischio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho modificato


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo letto questo 3d all'inzio, divertendomi, poi ci sono riapprodata ieri sera e mi sono letta tutto.
> 
> Tuba.
> Continua a scrivere e quoto mi sembra Joey che qualche pagina fa  ti aveva scritto di non farti seghe mentali e di continuare. Mi pare, sia lui.
> ...



Approvo....
e aggiungo  che se ti va di fare una cosa falla anche se trovi pareri contrastanti (come il mio in questo 3D )


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tebe, ti prego
> 
> passami quella faccina con le corna da guest star metallara
> 
> ...


sicura sicura?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Che bello leggere le donne che si broccolano.... sozzone!


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello leggere le donne che si broccolano.... sozzone!


Dici?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

*Pane al pane.*

La verità è questa: tutti credono di essere obiettivi, tutti credono che la loro verità sia l'unica vera, ecc..ecc..ecc...
E tutti credono che quelli che non la pensano come loro, siano faziosi, di parte, provocatori...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma i fatti quali sono?
Le solite quattro monade tanto per parlare...

E tutti si credono santi e che i peccatori siano sempre gli altri.

E tutti si sentono in diritto di tirare le pietre, magari spaventati dal fatto che qualcuno può scrivere per terra con un bacchettino i loro peccati.

Ma ha ragione lui Schopenhauer: Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione.

Ognuno di noi ha voglia e desiderio di vedere questo posto così come gli pare.

Signori: 
Buongiorno.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Dici?



Che broccolano , o.. che sono sozzone ? :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non l'avresti mai detto



ma se tu e la simy siete le uniche a non dover chiedere il permesso? 


son troppo buona....


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che broccolano , o.. che sono sozzone ? :carneval:


Ke sono sozzone lo sappiamo :rotfl:, ke broccolano


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma se tu e la simy siete le uniche a non dover chiedere il permesso?
> 
> 
> son troppo buona....


:inlove: 

ammmmmmoreeeeeeeee


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità è questa: tutti credono di essere obiettivi, tutti credono che la loro verità sia l'unica vera, ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E tutti credono che quelli che non la pensano come loro, siano faziosi, di parte, provocatori...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Ma i fatti quali sono?
> ...


giusto.
però questo non è pane al pane.....sono croissant al popolo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> giusto.
> però questo non è pane al pane.....sono croissant al popolo


Sai io parto sempre alla larga...
Poi quando l'obice è pronto sparo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

:calcio:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io parto sempre alla larga...
> Poi quando l'obice è pronto sparo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma se tu e la simy siete le uniche a non dover chiedere il permesso?
> 
> 
> son troppo buona....



:sorpreso:
E dillo prima no?
Ok vi saluto. Credo che passerò la giornata lontana dal furom e in buona compagnia
:lipstick:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No è stato M.M
> 
> Tira fuori le palle! ma sempre a provarci stai Tebe!! :rotfl:


Clà, uffi.
Quando ci provo chiedo di tirare fuori il pipino, mica le palle dai!!!

Invornito!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità è questa: tutti credono di essere obiettivi, tutti credono che la loro verità sia l'unica vera, ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E tutti credono che quelli che non la pensano come loro, siano faziosi, di parte, provocatori...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Ma i fatti quali sono?
> ...


Conte, sarà perchè io sono fuori da contesti che vanno oltre il forum, nel senso che, conosco solo te come voce esterna ed un'altra persona, e solo con te e con poche persone ci sono state dei M.P di sfogo o confronto, ma al tuo posto vero o falso che siano le diatribe che al momento si hanno, me ne fregherei altamente, e lo dico perchè conosco bene il mondo della chat, e di quello che succede, è un macello dove la discussione o dialogo non ha senso, l'affronti al cell e riesci a chiarire, l'affronti in chat o forum e succede il casino. Che poi si arrivi a sbagliare questo diventa normalissimo.

Fregatene tu come tutti quelli che stanno leggendo, siamo in un virtuale, basta accettarlo e gli M.P e tutto il resto eliminatelo! così evitate altri problemi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ke sono sozzone lo sappiamo :rotfl:, ke broccolano


:up: mitico!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Bè*

Io non sono di parte,non sono fazioso,non sono imbelle,e sono indiscutibilmente onesto intellettualmente!Il resto son le cazzate di chi rosica per i miei 21.5.....!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Clà, uffi.
> Quando ci provo chiedo di tirare fuori il pipino, mica le palle dai!!!
> 
> Invornito!


auahuahahah il pipino, Tebe in modalità rossore!!   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono di parte,non sono fazioso,non sono imbelle,e sono indiscutibilmente onesto intellettualmente!Il resto son le cazzate di chi rosica per i miei 21.5.....!!



Bastavano poche parole, ed invece hai fatto un tema! dovevi scrivere, io sono soltanto un cazzone! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

*Gas*

Hai la netta sensazione di essere ignorato anche tu ?


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> esprimersi su quella questione delicata dove c'è di mezzo un bambino è una vigliaccata senza senso , minacciare addirittura d'intromettersi in una questione del genere è una doppia vigliaccata.
> in più ti vorrei dire che va bene difendere la propria donna dalla malignità degli altri , però partiamo anche dal presupposto che abbiamo a che fare con una persona che , per fortuna, ha i mezzi e la facoltà di farlo da sola come o ha fatto fino ad oggi.


parliamo anche di una persona che al contrario di me (quando provocato da gente che mi fa schifo) è sempre gentile buona ed educata (e per fortuna) che con la gentilezza bontà ed educazione ha collezionato offese e prese per il culo per aver detto di avere chiuso il suo matrimonio e di essersi innamorata di un'altra persona  dimostrando di essere in un certo modo 
da chi poi?da gente che sposata fidanzata o accompagnata ha o tradirebbe il suo/a compagna per una scopata 
ma famm le plesir 
io metto in mezzo familiari nonni bambini neonati dei loro familiari e pure dei vicini di casa se necessario e la mia non è una minaccia se vedo ancora un'accanimento di questo personaggio su sole ma anche solo un post di saluto o solo averla nominata non ci penserò 2 minuti a fare quello che ho scritto
bisogna che certe persone imparino a stare al mondo e a rimanere dove e con le persone che meritano è cioè nella merda dove si rimestano e se hanno voglia di grattarsi l'uccello o la passera se la grattino tra di loro e non rompano i coglioni alle persone per bene
partendo dal presupposto che...........naturalmente


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Approvo....
> e aggiungo  che se ti va di fare una cosa falla anche se trovi pareri contrastanti (come il mio in questo 3D )


E vale soprattutto per la scrittura.
:up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> parliamo anche di una persona che al contrario di me (quando provocato da gente che mi fa schifo) è sempre gentile buona ed educata (e per fortuna) che con la gentilezza bontà ed educazione ha collezionato offese e prese per il culo per aver detto di avere chiuso il suo matrimonio e di essersi innamorata di un'altra persona  dimostrando di essere in un certo modo
> da chi poi?da gente che sposata fidanzata o accompagnata ha o tradirebbe il suo/a compagna per una scopata
> ma famm le plesir
> io metto in mezzo familiari nonni bambini neonati dei loro familiari e pure dei vicini di casa se necessario e la mia non è una minaccia se vedo ancora un'accanimento di questo personaggio su sole ma anche solo un post di saluto o solo averla nominata non ci penserò 2 minuti a fare quello che ho scritto
> ...



Ma famm le plesir= ma fammi il piacere.

......... = lo siano.

Per chi magari non lo avesse capito.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tebe, ti prego
> 
> passami quella faccina con le corna da guest star metallara
> 
> ...


Attenta a darmi certi margini di manovra....

Comunque...mi sono salvata tutte le faccine sui preferiti e non faccio altro che copia incolla.
da qui.
http://www.drusie.com/forum/posting.php?mode=smilies

ce ne sono tantissime splatter!!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

*la verità invece è questa*



contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità è questa: tutti credono di essere obiettivi, tutti credono che la loro verità sia l'unica vera, ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E tutti credono che quelli che non la pensano come loro, siano faziosi, di parte, provocatori...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Ma i fatti quali sono?
> ...


ma stai zitto coglione che a te da solo fastidio che non puoi ricattare Sole visto che non hai elementi per farlo senza parlare del fatto che ti girano i coglioni che non te l'ha data e non solo....si è permessa di sputtanarti come meriti quando qui fai il figo immacolato e neghi di fare cose che poi fuori di qui puntualmente hai fatto
Buongiorno anche a te
idiota


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Attenta a darmi certi margini di manovra....
> 
> Comunque...mi sono salvata tutte le faccine sui preferiti e non faccio altro che copia incolla.
> da qui.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, sarà perchè io sono fuori da contesti che vanno oltre il forum, nel senso che, conosco solo te come voce esterna ed un'altra persona, e solo con te e con poche persone ci sono state dei M.P di sfogo o confronto, ma al tuo posto vero o falso che siano le diatribe che al momento si hanno, me ne fregherei altamente, e lo dico perchè conosco bene il mondo della chat, e di quello che succede, è un macello dove la discussione o dialogo non ha senso, l'affronti al cell e riesci a chiarire, l'affronti in chat o forum e succede il casino. Che poi si arrivi a sbagliare questo diventa normalissimo.
> 
> *Fregatene tu come tutti quelli che stanno leggendo, siamo in un virtuale, basta accettarlo e gli M.P e tutto il resto eliminatelo! così evitate altri problemi.*


*

Quoto ... Non posso approvare..
la vita reale non è questa...

*


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


>










ahahahahahahahahah


siamo come i bambini....Gesù....


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Cmq*

Ieri mi son divertito.....che tempesta di cazzi ragazzi!!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Il Signor “So tutto io” ha la risposta pronta su tutto e su tutti.
Il Signor “So tutto io” è una specie di Sfinge generosa di oracoli non richiesti.
Il Signor “So tutto io” sa tutto di politica, religione, puericultura, agricoltura…se accenni ad un minimo “chissà perché” nella tua conversazione, ecco che lui ha una specie di computer in testa da cui seleziona velocemente il file che lui crede sia giusto per te…e te lo serve in un vortice di parole che alla fine ti dimentichi da dove sei partito!!
Come cucina il Signor “So tutto io” non cucina nessuno, il miglior cuoco sulla piazza è andato da lui a lezione!
Il Signor “So tutto io” ha il meglio di tutto, il telefonino migliore, il decoder migliore, il computer migliore, la moglie migliore, il lavoro migliore, il cane, la tartaruga e i pesci migliori del mondo perché…li ha scelti lui!
Se parli di parto, post-partum, mestruazioni…lui sa tutto…l’ha provato sulla propria pelle!!!
Non legge, non naviga al computer, non ascolta, non guarda la tv se non le partite di calcio perché lui non ne ha bisogno…è nato con la scienza infusa, è un eletto, un prescelto, è uno di mondo, uno che sa….e guai a muovergli una critica: tuoni e tempeste, fumo dalle orecchie e dal naso, saette che escono dalle dita grosse indicando il blasfemo, colui che ha osato contraddirlo!!!
Il Signor “So tutto io “ ha l’umore stabile come lo è la politica nel nostro Belpaese, soffre per i bambini affamati in Africa e prende ad insulti la prima zingarella che gli si avvicina a chiedergli un centesimo…il Signor “so tutto io” borbotta in continuazione e quando stremati ed esausti i componenti del suo pubblico vanno a rinfrescarsi le orecchie rosse e doloranti altrove, sceglie una vittima animale che lo ascolti, van bene tutti, anche gli uccelli del cielo e le formiche, tanto che S.Francesco ha imparato da lui a parlare con gli animali…
Il Signor “So tutto io” ha un’età media di 60 anni, ma lui li porta benissimo, tanti suoi ex-colleghi adesso sono sotto terra, lui invece è l’ultimo immortale tanto che lo stanno per scritturare per il prossimo film Highlander 254…
Quando il “Signor so tutto io” ti arriva in casa, con occhio arguto setaccia ogni angolo e ti sposta i gingilli o ti taglia le foglie delle piante perché lui sa dove mettere le mani…
Il Signor “so tutto io” quando è nato il nipotino, alla mamma del patatino (nonché nuora del signor “so tutto io”) sul letto dell’ospedale con le flebo attaccate e con una cera che teneva lontano anche il più audace dei vampiri esclama orgoglioso :“ Che sono stato capace di fare!!! “…la mamma pensava di aver capito male sotto l’effetto della morfina, ma testimoni sani di mente testimoniano di aver udito la stessa cosa….
Mi chiedo a questo punto :”Il Signor “So tutto io” , che, sa sempre dove andare, conoscerà anche la destinazione dove molti, moltissimi spesso lo ci mandano????!!! ;P


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> siamo come i bambini....Gesù....


Io sono un bambino aò!!


----------



## Hirohito (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto ... Non posso approvare..
> la vita reale non è questa...
> 
> [/B]


La vita reale a volte è così profondamente inutile che tutto può andar meglio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, sarà perchè io sono fuori da contesti che vanno oltre il forum, nel senso che, conosco solo te come voce esterna ed un'altra persona, e solo con te e con poche persone ci sono state dei M.P di sfogo o confronto, ma al tuo posto vero o falso che siano le diatribe che al momento si hanno, me ne fregherei altamente, e lo dico perchè conosco bene il mondo della chat, e di quello che succede, è un macello dove la discussione o dialogo non ha senso, l'affronti al cell e riesci a chiarire, l'affronti in chat o forum e succede il casino. Che poi si arrivi a sbagliare questo diventa normalissimo.
> 
> Fregatene tu come tutti quelli che stanno leggendo, siamo in un virtuale, basta accettarlo e gli M.P e tutto il resto eliminatelo! così evitate altri problemi.


Infatti...:up::up::up::up:
Ma pane al pane...ma non ti vergogni?
Adesso hai appena rivelato al forum che io e te ci conosciamo...
Hai messo in piazza i nostri loschi affari...
E adesso vedrai che mi chiederanno perfino che faccia hai...
Farsi un piattino di cazzi nostri mai eh?


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

minchia sono stupito
capacità di copiaincollare
WOW!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...:up::up::up::up:
> Ma pane al pane...ma non ti vergogni?
> Adesso hai appena rivelato al forum che io e te ci conosciamo...
> Hai messo in piazza i nostri loschi affari...
> ...


cosa dimostra questo?
che sei un falso bugiardo
solo voci virtuali bla bla bla
io non ho più contatti con nessuno bla bla bla
meriti il peggio del peggio e continua così che l'avrai tranquillo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il Signor “So tutto io” ha la risposta pronta su tutto e su tutti.
> Il Signor “So tutto io” è una specie di Sfinge generosa di oracoli non richiesti.
> Il Signor “So tutto io” sa tutto di politica, religione, puericultura, agricoltura…se accenni ad un minimo “chissà perché” nella tua conversazione, ecco che lui ha una specie di computer in testa da cui seleziona velocemente il file che lui crede sia giusto per te…e te lo serve in un vortice di parole che alla fine ti dimentichi da dove sei partito!!
> Come cucina il Signor “So tutto io” non cucina nessuno, il miglior cuoco sulla piazza è andato da lui a lezione!
> ...


DOnna portami al cospetto questo signore...
Farò a lui una domanda a cui non saprà rispondermi...


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto ... Non posso approvare..
> la vita reale non è questa...
> 
> [/B]


insomma.si parla di cose molto reali, invece
il problema è solo questo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...:up::up::up::up:
> Ma pane al pane...ma non ti vergogni?
> Adesso hai appena rivelato al forum che io e te ci conosciamo...
> Hai messo in piazza i nostri loschi affari...
> ...



E tu dii che sono bello! bellissimo affascinante stupendo etc etc.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi ridai il tutto che ti mando i soldi. ops non siamo in M.P , CHE FIGURA!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il Signor “So tutto io” ha la risposta pronta su tutto e su tutti.
> Il Signor “So tutto io” è una specie di Sfinge generosa di oracoli non richiesti.
> Il Signor “So tutto io” sa tutto di politica, religione, puericultura, agricoltura…se accenni ad un minimo “chissà perché” nella tua conversazione, ecco che lui ha una specie di computer in testa da cui seleziona velocemente il file che lui crede sia giusto per te…e te lo serve in un vortice di parole che alla fine ti dimentichi da dove sei partito!!
> Come cucina il Signor “So tutto io” non cucina nessuno, il miglior cuoco sulla piazza è andato da lui a lezione!
> ...


ExStermy?


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, sarà perchè io sono fuori da contesti che vanno oltre il forum, nel senso che, conosco solo te come voce esterna ed un'altra persona, e solo con te e con poche persone ci sono state dei M.P di sfogo o confronto, ma al tuo posto vero o falso che siano le diatribe che al momento si hanno, me ne fregherei altamente, e lo dico perchè conosco bene il mondo della chat, e di quello che succede, è un macello dove la discussione o dialogo non ha senso, l'affronti al cell e riesci a chiarire, l'affronti in chat o forum e succede il casino. Che poi si arrivi a sbagliare questo diventa normalissimo.
> 
> Fregatene tu come tutti quelli che stanno leggendo, siamo in un virtuale, basta accettarlo e gli M.P e tutto il resto eliminatelo! così evitate altri problemi.


scusa, ultimo...volevo chiederti una cosa: che conosci bene il mondo delle chat?:sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.si parla di cose molto reali, invece
> il problema è solo questo



Si parla di cose reali Minerva.

Ma tu pensi che se ad esempio noi due parlassimo a quattro occhi sarebbe la stessa cosa di farlo qua? Sarebbe differente Minerva, molto differente, e non si andrebbe incontro a quei malintesi che appunto accadono in un forum o in una chat.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tu dii che sono bello! bellissimo affascinante stupendo etc etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti stai sciallando con le faccine eh?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, ultimo...volevo chiederti una cosa: che conosci bene il mondo delle chat?:sbatti:



Non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dirmi, puoi spiegarti meglio, per piacere.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ExStermy?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho solo detto che non lo avrei aperto, punto



Ari, scusa ma non credo di aver fatto il tuo nick e comunque non ce l'avevo assolutamente con te, ho scritto in generale. Personalmente non mi piace leggere quello che leggo qui tra i vari utenti.
Infine stavo per quotare il tuo racconto sul tuo stato riguardo le persone come E., e sul fatto che stai in pensa per questo conoscente che, se non ho capito male si è ferito in modo grave.
Io in questo post non ci ho visto niente di male mi facevano sorridere le vicende di E., perchè come hai scritto tu fantozziane, eppure ti assicuro che a me Fantozzi non ha mai fatto ridere, anzi!
Io ho un'amica che non fa gaff del genere ma ne fa abbastanza, lei è semplicemente lei, io ho imparato a lasciarla vivere, diciamo, proprio perchè ho compreso che è così...spontanea! Non fa niente con la cattiveria è "semplice", non so come definirla eppure non è banale anzi. 
Da poco ha partorito e per farti capire a che livello è, le dicevo sempre, chiaramente ridendo, tu sei capace di fare cose assurde ma non perchè cattiva.
Quindi ripeto, nulla di personale io non ho fatto nick, dicevo solo che questo 3d sta diventando eccessivo a mio avviso ma è vero anche che sono fuori dal forum, dalle sue dinamiche e non conosco nessuno personalmente.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti stai sciallando con le faccine eh?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dirmi, puoi spiegarti meglio, per piacere.




Forse intendeva che sei un birichino...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.si parla di cose molto reali, invece
> il problema è solo questo



:up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dirmi, puoi spiegarti meglio, per piacere.


lo hai detto 123456000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000volte


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto ... Non posso approvare..
> la vita reale non è questa...


Non sono così sicura di questo.

Quando io sono arrivata qui stavo a pezzi. Vivevo una situazione che mai avrei creduto di vivere, mi sentivo disorientata e soffrivo. Ho raccontato di me e da quel giorno l'ho sempre fatto. Un po' perchè raccontarmi mi aiuta, è terapeutico, un po' perchè rispondendo ad altri mi viene naturale attingere alla mia esperienza.

Ma quella che da quasi due anni scrivo qui sopra è la mia vita. Una visione parziale, non completa, tutto quello che vuoi... ma sono io. Le persone che ho incrociato o con cui ho stretto legami tramite il forum sono persone vere.

Come mi ferisce una malignità fatta o detta da una collega stronza sul lavoro, mi ferisce qui sopra. Non è che mi disperi e mi metta a piangere disperata, ma mi ferisce. E in virtù di questo fatto, io ho sempre cercato di usare un minimo di tatto con gli altri, anche facendo notare cose spiacevoli, qui come altrove. Per una forma di rispetto... proprio perchè è vita vera, spesso sofferta, visto il tema del forum.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo hai detto 123456000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000volte



auahahaahahahahahahahahahahah Lunapiena, avevo capito bene il messaggio di Minerva. 

Alcune volte Minerva peccato che gli altri non riescano a cogliere quello che io credo riesco a cogliere di te. 

Non me ne vogliano gli altri, non voglio ne offendere ne dire nulla di sotto inteso.

Merito di anni di chat!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ok*

Infatti il punto è quanto di reale ci mettiamo di notro qui dentro!Oscuro ci mette una buona parte,consapevole che la vita reale è fuori,ma una parte reale di me è anche qui dentro...!


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.si parla di cose molto reali, invece
> il problema è solo questo


Ecco.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.si parla di cose molto reali, invece
> il problema è solo questo



Il problema per me sorge quando parlando di cose reali nel virtuale vuoi farle uscire da uno schermo...
e ci può stare ... ma una volta fuori è impossibile tornare dentro...
insomma bisogna fare una scelta ...
lo so anche io che che dentro puoi trovare persone meravigliose ma non devi farle uscire da lì..


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono così sicura di questo.
> 
> Quando io sono arrivata qui stavo a pezzi. Vivevo una situazione che mai avrei creduto di vivere, mi sentivo disorientata e soffrivo. Ho raccontato di me e da quel giorno l'ho sempre fatto. Un po' perchè raccontarmi mi aiuta, è terapeutico, un po' perchè rispondendo ad altri mi viene naturale attingere alla mia esperienza.
> 
> ...


Bellissime parole....


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è quanto di reale ci mettiamo di notro qui dentro!Oscuro ci mette una buona parte,*consapevole che la vita reale è fuori,ma una parte reale di me è anche qui dentro...!*


Giusto.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Sole*

La parte migliore.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è quanto di reale ci mettiamo di notro qui dentro!Oscuro ci mette una buona parte,consapevole che la vita reale è fuori,ma una parte reale di me è anche qui dentro...!



oscuro, per il piacere di lady Minerva  ti faccio un esempio che mi riporta alla chat .

Ho incontrato tantissime persone ma tante tante e tante..... e credimi poco o quasi nulla rispecchiava l'utente nella realtà.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ho ioncontrato una sola persona ed è tale e quale come si pone quì dentro....è culo?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il problema per me sorge quando parlando di cose reali nel virtuale vuoi farle uscire da uno schermo...
> e ci può stare ... ma una volta fuori è impossibile tornare dentro...
> insomma bisogna fare una scelta ...
> lo so anche io che che dentro puoi trovare persone meravigliose ma non devi farle uscire da lì..


Perchè? Io ho trovato persone splendide che amo frequentare al di fuori.E non me ne pentirò mai. Il problema è nell'errore di valutazione che purtroppo si può fare. 
Ma anche qui sta all'intelligenza delle persone.
Io non userei mai cose che so di una persona, anche se mi sono resa conto di essermi sbagliata nel giudicarla e di non poter essere sua amica.
Mi aspetto che in nome di una passata amicizia e di un risperro che dovrebbe essere sempre dovuto, anche questa faccia così.
Ma la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta, di conseguenza per cui......


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ioncontrato una sola persona ed è tale e quale come si pone quì dentro....è culo?


Bè hai scelto il meglio, ti piace vincere facile


Aggiungo che alcune a me sono sembrate anche meglio di come le leggevo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ioncontrato una sola persona ed è tale e quale come si pone quì dentro....è culo?


Se non è sfondato non può dirsi tale.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ioncontrato una sola persona ed è tale e quale come si pone quì dentro....è culo?






farfalla ha detto:


> *Bè hai scelto il meglio*, ti piace vincere facile
> 
> 
> Aggiungo che alcune a me sono sembrate anche meglio di come le leggevo


:forza:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Attenta a darmi certi margini di manovra....
> 
> Comunque...mi sono salvata tutte le faccine sui preferiti e non faccio altro che copia incolla.
> da qui.
> ...



E' perchè non temo confronti 

Grazie mille!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ioncontrato una sola persona ed è tale e quale come si pone quì dentro....è culo?



Era bello ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :forza:


Parlavo di me
Perchè ha conosciuto anche te?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di me
> Perchè ha conosciuto anche te?



auahahhahahahahahahaha sei fantastica farfalla!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *E' perchè non temo confronti *
> 
> Grazie mille!


Adorabile. Divina. Sborona.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di me
> Perchè ha conosciuto anche te?



:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La parte migliore.....!!:rotfl:


Non ci credo dai 

Però la cosa delle parti è vera. Una persona non si esaurisce tutta qui dentro, è ovvio. Io sicuramente ho aspetti spiacevoli che qui non emergono: nella realtà sono molto più impulsiva e insicura di come appaio... ma forse anche più divertente 

Angelo che qui sopra, per i motivi che ha spiegato, appare sempre arrabbiato, nella realtà è anche una persona allegra, divertente, rassicurante, che sa occuparsi e preoccuparsi per le persone che ama. Non vado oltre perchè non mi piace fare quella che sviolina, ma sicuramente, anche se reale, quello che emerge qui è una lato parziale di noi, anche se autentico.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*

Allora doppio culo, perchè a dire il vero è il meglio che ha scelto me...io son un cane randagio......!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adorabile. Divina. Sborona.











cristo...ho già capito che perderò il resto del pomeriggio qui....
:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ci credo dai
> 
> Però la cosa delle parti è vera. Una persona non si esaurisce tutta qui dentro, è ovvio.* Io sicuramente ho aspetti spiacevoli che qui non emergono*: nella realtà sono molto più impulsiva e insicura di come appaio... ma forse anche più divertente


Cioè, altri ancora intendi?


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora doppio culo, perchè a dire il vero è il meglio che ha scelto me...io son un cane randagio......!


Sono troppo fortunata ad avere un amico come te...non mi stancherò mai di dirtelo.... 
Sei un tesoro...davvero....

ti voglio bene


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cristo...ho già capito che perderò il resto del pomeriggio qui....
> :unhappy:


pure io...Jesus.

(son belle eh?)


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Aspetta un pò di tempo a dire di esser fortunata ad avere me come amico....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, altri ancora intendi?


Molti altri!

Io ho tantissimi difetti, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo nonostante il mio ego ipertrofico


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta un pò di tempo a dire di esser fortunata ad avere me come amico....!:rotfl:



Ormai è impossibile tornare indietro!

e lo sai.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*SI*

Simy problemi tuoi!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Molti altri!
> 
> Io ho tantissimi difetti, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo nonostante il mio ego ipertrofico



Infatti il problema è quando te li fanno notare, non quando te ne fai carico tu. Vabbè. Io comunque in realtà sono molto peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cristo...ho già capito che perderò il resto del pomeriggio qui....
> :unhappy:


mi sembra un'ottima idea....tieniti impegnata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sono troppo fortunata ad avere un amico come te...non mi stancherò mai di dirtelo....
> Sei un tesoro...davvero....
> 
> ti voglio bene


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy problemi tuoi!


Mi piace il rischio....


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo letto questo 3d all'inzio, divertendomi, poi ci sono riapprodata ieri sera e mi sono letta tutto.
> 
> Tuba.
> Continua a scrivere e quoto mi sembra Joey che qualche pagina fa  ti aveva scritto di non farti seghe mentali e di continuare. Mi pare, sia lui.
> ...


Tuba ho anche l'indumento adatto


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


levatele ste cazzo di faccine!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi sembra un'ottima idea....tieniti impegnata



attenta tu....


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> levatele ste cazzo di faccine!


troppo tardi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> levatele ste cazzo di faccine!



Simy...:abbraccio:


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Infatti il problema è quando te li fanno notare*, non quando te ne fai carico tu. Vabbè. Io comunque in realtà sono molto peggio.


Questo non è vero.

Proprio ieri mi hanno fatto notare un mio difetto e ho dovuto ammetterlo tranquillamente.

Forse dipende da chi me li fa notare e dal perchè. Ad esempio, tu mi quoti e mi consideri solo ed esclusivamente per farmi notare cose che tu reputi negative, o mie incoerenze o simili. Io vedo nel tuo atteggiamento un pregiudizio e tendo a mettermi sulla difensiva.

Accetto ben volentieri la critica (ieri ho capito di aver sbagliato con Farfalla e l'ho ammesso senza difficoltà) se sento che parte dall'assenza di pregiudizio nei miei confronti. Ma se ho il sospetto che non sia così rispedisco al mittente e mi difendo.
Penso sia comprensibile.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Simy...:abbraccio:



:abbraccio:




:bacio:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Io ho trovato persone splendide che amo frequentare al di fuori.E non me ne pentirò mai. Il problema è nell'errore di valutazione che purtroppo si può fare.
> Ma anche qui sta all'intelligenza delle persone.
> Io non userei mai cose che so di una persona, anche se mi sono resa conto di essermi sbagliata nel giudicarla e di non poter essere sua amica.
> Mi aspetto che in nome di una passata amicizia e di un risperro che dovrebbe essere sempre dovuto, anche questa faccia così.
> *Ma la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta, di conseguenza per cui*......


Tu non lo useresti ,io non lo userei ,un altro non lo userebbe ,ma non tutti sono fatti così .....


E sul neretto ,IRONICAMENTE , siamo tutti figli di mamma e di mamma ce n'è una sola.....
Un pò come dire il mondo è pieno di stupidi........peccato che io sono nel mondo.....
:smile:
:smile::smile:


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? *Io ho trovato persone splendide che amo frequentare al di fuori*.E non me ne pentirò mai. Il problema è nell'errore di valutazione che purtroppo si può fare.
> Ma anche qui sta all'intelligenza delle persone.
> Io non userei mai cose che so di una persona, anche se mi sono resa conto di essermi sbagliata nel giudicarla e di non poter essere sua amica.
> Mi aspetto che in nome di una passata amicizia e di un risperro che dovrebbe essere sempre dovuto, anche questa faccia così.
> Ma la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta, di conseguenza per cui......



IDEM...mi è andata anche male ma come succede nella vita reale! Non è che non abbia mai ricevuto delusioni da persone che ho conosciuto nel mondo reale, anzi. Forse e per alcuni versi ho trovato persone migliori in chat che nel mondo reale ma è sempre tutto relativo!!!
Io sono un disastro nell'esprimermi, con la scrittura ma anche con il dialogo, e 99 volte su 100 arriva il contrario di quello che voglio esprimere, tuttavia sono convinta che lo scrivere sia totalmente diverso dal parlarsi.
E' alla base della comunicazione questo principio! E' chiaro come è stato anche detto che leggendo ognuno può interpretare quello che vuole o che più si avvicina magari ai propri pensieri.


----------



## Hirohito (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu non lo useresti ,io non lo userei ,un altro non lo userebbe ,ma non tutti sono fatti così .....
> 
> 
> E sul neretto ,IRONICAMENTE , siamo tutti figli di mamma e di mamma ce n'è una sola.....
> ...


Mi trovo a quotarti una seconda volta. Le sofferenze (e gli errori che le hanno provocate) son cose serissime, e divulgate in momenti di debolezza e di fiducia nel prossimo. Proprio per questo son cose sacre, e accada quel che accada io non tradirò mai quei momenti di fiducia e debolezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo non è vero.
> 
> Proprio ieri mi hanno fatto notare un mio difetto e ho dovuto ammetterlo tranquillamente.
> 
> ...


Ma come può non esserci il pregiudizio nel momento in cui ci sono delle opinioni? Che ragionamento è? E' chiaro che se ti facessi solo complimenti saresti contenta, visto che per lo più non è così, allora ci sono i pregiudizi. Salvo che il pregiudizio, altro non è che l'opinione che ci siamo fatti di qualcuno/qualcosa. E quindi TUTTI hanno pregiudizi. Anche tu, pure se scrivi di no. E prima ci fai l'abitudine, meglio campi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> attenta tu....






Simy ha detto:


> levatele ste cazzo di faccine!


quoto:up:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

Comunque non per dire ma nella vita reale ci sono problemi più seri di quelli che sparate qui...per esempio io ne ho uno imminente, aprire un file dgw senza avere autocad!ensa:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può non esserci il pregiudizio nel momento in cui ci sono delle opinioni? Che ragionamento è? E' chiaro che se ti facessi solo complimenti saresti contenta, visto che per lo più non è così, allora ci sono i pregiudizi. Salvo che il pregiudizio, altro non è che l'opinione che ci siamo fatti di qualcuno/qualcosa. E quindi TUTTI hanno pregiudizi. Anche tu, pure se scrivi di no. E prima ci fai l'abitudine, meglio campi.



Se non sbaglio Sole ha anche scritto, ieri qualcuno mi ha fatto notare un mio difetto, ne ho preso atto e...... 


Non pensi che sia lo stesso se si accorge di avere qualche tipo di pregiudizio, o gliene facciano accorgere?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Comunque non per dire ma nella vita reale ci sono problemi più seri di quelli che sparate qui...per esempio io ne ho uno imminente, aprire un file dgw senza avere autocad!ensa:


Ecco iu ri manciari.

Io di mangiare c'ho fame.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può non esserci il pregiudizio nel momento in cui ci sono delle opinioni? Che ragionamento è? E' chiaro che se ti facessi solo complimenti saresti contenta, visto che per lo più non è così, allora ci sono i pregiudizi. Salvo che il pregiudizio, altro non è che l'opinione che ci siamo fatti di qualcuno/qualcosa. E quindi TUTTI hanno pregiudizi. Anche tu, pure se scrivi di no. E prima ci fai l'abitudine, meglio campi.


Penso che una persona possa stare sulle palle solo per il suo modo di scrivere o per quello che dice. E' una cosa istintiva e irrazionale. Il pregiudizio nasce quando questa antipatia istintiva ci fa notare solo le cose negative o ci induce a mal interpretarle.

Stessa cosa accade in positivo. Io ho una buona opinione di una persona, istintivamente mi piace, e mi pongo nei suoi confronti in modo più morbido, anche quando dice cose che non mi piacciono. Sono dinamiche assolutamente naturali e molto frequenti.

Tu in passato ti sei attaccato a una tua convinzione (che io non fossi sincera e aperta) e hai continuato a insistere sul quel punto, anche con modi poco educati. Ogni tuo intervento nei miei confronti è sempre e solo volto a evidenziare ciò che tu ritieni negativo e lo fa sempre in modo provocatorio (vedi poco sopra).

Da tutto questo deduco che tu un minimo di pregiudizio ce l'abbia.

Poi dico la verità, leggo poco di quello che scrivi e può essere che mi sbagli e che tu sia proprio così, uno scassapalle. E che tu lo sia con tutti. Ora magari ci farò caso e starò più attenta a come ti poni anche con gli altri.

In ogni caso, che tu lo sia solo con me o che sia uno scassapalle in generale, quello che tu affermi su di me, per me non ha alcun peso, se non quello di un lieve fastidio da evitare.

Se e quando ti leggerò un po' più easy e disposto al confronto, allora potrò prendere in considerazione le tue opinioni.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco iu ri manciari.
> 
> Io di mangiare c'ho fame.


Concordo che si mangia a Palemmo di buono?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tu dii che sono bello! bellissimo affascinante stupendo etc etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No io dico che sei un cesso...perchè sono uno che mente sapendo di mentire no?
Così poi vanno a verificare e si dicono...eccolo là il conte ci ha pigliato per il culo ancora una volta quel cafone...

[video=youtube;iHTajkBajhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHTajkBajhk[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Comunque non per dire ma nella vita reale ci sono problemi più seri di quelli che sparate qui...per esempio io ne ho uno imminente, aprire un file dgw senza avere autocad!ensa:


Prova DWG True view, se non ricordo male!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Comunque non per dire ma nella vita reale ci sono problemi più seri di quelli che sparate qui...per esempio io ne ho uno imminente, aprire un file dgw senza avere autocad!ensa:



http://www.autodwg.com/dwg-viewer/download.htm


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non pensi che sia lo stesso se si accorge di avere qualche tipo di pregiudizio, o gliene facciano accorgere?





Sole ha detto:


> Penso che una persona possa stare sulle palle solo per il suo modo di scrivere o per quello che dice. E' una cosa istintiva e irrazionale. Il pregiudizio nasce quando questa antipatia istintiva ci fa notare solo le cose negative o ci induce a mal interpretarle.
> 
> Stessa cosa accade in positivo. Io ho una buona opinione di una persona, istintivamente mi piace, e mi pongo nei suoi confronti in modo più morbido, anche quando dice cose che non mi piacciono. Sono dinamiche assolutamente naturali e molto frequenti.
> 
> ...


Ultimo, dopo aver letto sto post di Sole, serve davvero che ti risponda?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il problema per me sorge quando parlando di cose reali nel virtuale vuoi farle uscire da uno schermo...
> e ci può stare ... ma una volta fuori è impossibile tornare dentro...
> insomma bisogna fare una scelta ...
> lo so anche io che che dentro puoi trovare persone meravigliose ma non devi farle uscire da lì..


[video=youtube;14_7bwPsfcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=14_7bwPsfcQ&NR=1[/video]

MPUC


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto:up:



Ma non s'era detto che io e te eravamo "esonerate" 

:thinking:


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, dopo aver letto sto post di Sole, serve davvero che ti risponda?


Ti sembra così strano che ignori le opinioni di un utente che mi ha dato dell'ipocrita, che mi ha chiesto perchè non mi faccio cagare addosso dal mio amante e che mi provoca continuamente con domandine come quella che mi hai fatto poco fa sui miei difetti?

A me sembra il minimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti sembra così strano che ignori le opinioni di un utente che mi ha dato dell'ipocrita, che mi ha chiesto perchè non mi faccio cagare addosso dal mio amante e che mi provoca continuamente con domandine come quella che mi hai fatto poco fa sui miei difetti?
> 
> A me sembra il minimo.


Si, ma:

a) non mi stai ignorando (ipocrita), e

b) tu non accetti opinioni anche dei tuoi amici più stretti e fidati, se non ti piacciono. L'hai scritto tu. Quindi non è che io sono un utente che provoca, più che altro sei tu che dopo un po' ci vedi rosso. E' un filino diverso.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma:
> 
> a) non mi stai ignorando (ipocrita), e
> 
> b) tu non accetti opinioni anche dei tuoi amici più stretti e fidati, se non ti piacciono. L'hai scritto tu. Quindi non è che io sono un utente che provoca, più che altro sei tu che dopo un po' ci vedi rosso. E' un filino diverso.


a) Non ho detto che ti ignoro, ma che quando mi fai notare TU i miei difetti sono portata a non tenerne conto, perchè credo di starti sulle palle. E non chiamarmi ipocrita perchè se c'è una cosa che non sono è proprio quella, anzi. Forse sono troppo sincera e dovrei imparare a esserlo un po' di meno.

b) Non è vero che non accetto le opinioni degli amici più fidati.

Ho detto che non accetterei che mi si dicesse che la direzione che ha preso attualmente la mia vita è sbagliata. Perchè io so che è giusta e penso che nessuno possa dare giudizi sommari in merito a cose tipo la mia separazione e la mia nuova storia.

Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.autodwg.com/dwg-viewer/download.htm


Thank you!
Ne stavo scaricando un altro!:up:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ci credo dai
> 
> Però la cosa delle parti è vera. Una persona non si esaurisce tutta qui dentro, è ovvio. Io sicuramente ho aspetti spiacevoli che qui non emergono: nella realtà sono molto più impulsiva e insicura di come appaio... ma forse anche più divertente
> 
> Angelo che qui sopra, per i motivi che ha spiegato, appare sempre arrabbiato, nella realtà è anche una persona allegra, divertente, rassicurante, che sa occuparsi e preoccuparsi per le persone che ama. Non vado oltre perchè non mi piace fare quella che sviolina, ma sicuramente, anche se reale, quello che emerge qui è una lato parziale di noi, anche se autentico.


prendo la palla al balzo x spiegare alcune cose
motli di voi mi conoscono e mni stanno conoscendo solo per i miei lati beceri eccc
in questo posto sono stato per anni e ho cazzeggiato ho conoscituo belle persone ma anche persone negative (e qui mifermo) e ho scritto moltissimo di me e delle mie cose pvt che nel corso degli anni da persone maligne sono state sistematicamente manipolate e alle quli ho risposto come tutti possono leggere e molto spesso rincarando la dose

questo per dire che ora non scrivo quasi nulla di meperchè quel tipo di persone esistono ancora qui dentro (che non sono necessariamente le stesse) e non cazzeggio nemmeno più di tanto perchè sono una persona che non è capace molto ma nemmeno lo voglio a doversi limtare perchè per me è molto semplice e facile e conseguente sfociare nel personale partendo dal cazzeggio e francamente anche se non sembra non avrei nessuna voglia di mettermi a litigare per i soliti comportamenti che ho combaìttuo con gente maligna e stronza qui dentro per anni
sono affezzionato a questo posto di conseguenza
detto questo perchè sto qui? per il motivo appena espresso e per fare rodere il culo a chi ha fatto di tutto perchè meravigliose persone se ne siano andate o addirittura estromesse e che di quest'ultime non sono degne nemmeno di leccare il loro water appena utilizzato
detto questo quello chee le persone non capiscono è che io come altri che siamo particolarmente sopra le righe e ci incazziamo facilmente non è che giriamo con la pistola carica e puntata ogni momento
in questo posto come in un forumsi ha anche tempo di scrivere motlo
nella vita di tutti i giorni non è che al lavoro piuttosto che in mezzo alla strada piuttosto che da altre parti si spende così tanto tempo (ma soprattutto non lo si ha) per litigare e insultarsi per ore ed ore come puà succedere qui
inoltre personalmente non sono una persona che alza la vpce o ha toni concitati ogni minuto secondo anzi normalmente se noin in situazioni particolari non alzo spesso la voce o insulto chi mi sta vicino (intendendo familiari o amici che ovviamente sono le persone che come tutti frequento e con cui vivo) per qualsiasi cazzata
mi capita come mi capita a tutti e mi è capitato mi capita e mni capiterà di farlo ancora nella mia vita ma di certo è una delle ultime caratteristiche e nemmeno la più peculiare della mia personalità e del mio crattere
detto questo andate pure tutti a cagare!!!


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prendo la palla al balzo x spiegare alcune cose
> motli di voi mi conoscono e mni stanno conoscendo solo per i miei lati beceri eccc
> in questo posto sono stato per anni e ho cazzeggiato ho conoscituo belle persone ma anche persone negative (e qui mifermo) e ho scritto moltissimo di me e delle mie cose pvt che nel corso degli anni da persone maligne sono state sistematicamente manipolate e alle quli ho risposto come tutti possono leggere e molto spesso rincarando la dose
> 
> ...



vai prima te....


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Ma come ti piace prendere le palle al balzo vero?Adori quelle nere e pelose.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, dopo aver letto sto post di Sole, serve davvero che ti risponda?



No


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma:
> 
> a) non mi stai ignorando *(ipocrita), *e
> 
> b) tu non accetti opinioni anche dei tuoi amici più stretti e fidati, se non ti piacciono. L'hai scritto tu. Quindi non è che io sono un utente che provoca, più che altro sei tu che dopo un po' ci vedi rosso. E' un filino diverso.


questo difetto le manca! te lo assicuro!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti sembra così strano che ignori le opinioni di un utente che mi ha dato dell'ipocrita, che mi ha chiesto perchè non mi faccio cagare addosso dal mio amante e che mi provoca continuamente con domandine come quella che mi hai fatto poco fa sui miei difetti?
> 
> A me sembra il minimo.


Sole ho scritto no a joey, ma solo per un motivo.

Succede in pratica quello di cui parlo spesso io e che lady Minerva ama leggere :carneval: in chat è diverso! e ci si appiglia a tutto, ed uscirne per far capire esattamente quello che si vuole dire ed a quale scopo talvolta appare impossibile.


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

ovviamente scrivo meglio di così ma il pc che uso non funzioona bene oltre ad avere tasti che non funzionano e si spegne molto facilemte e quindi non ho voglia di rileggere
ho scritto affezionato con 2 z?????


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come ti piace prendere le palle al balzo vero?Adori quelle nere e pelose.....!!:rotfl:


sei solo geloso perchè non mi piacciono le tue
paaaaaaaaaaazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*SI*

Un pò si.....eppure ci siam rincorsi per anni...ma quante ce ne siamo dette....!!Scontri ad alto livello dai!


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prendo la palla al balzo x spiegare alcune cose
> motli di voi mi conoscono e mni stanno conoscendo solo per i miei lati beceri eccc
> in questo posto sono stato per anni e ho cazzeggiato ho conoscituo belle persone ma anche persone negative (e qui mifermo) e ho scritto moltissimo di me e delle mie cose pvt che nel corso degli anni da persone maligne sono state sistematicamente manipolate e alle quli ho risposto come tutti possono leggere e molto spesso rincarando la dose
> 
> ...


Ti prego, ripetimi che sul pc che stai usando non esistono i punti e le virgole... ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vai prima te....


preferisco andare per primo


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Se ti becca troy so cazzi!!


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti prego, ripetimi che sul pc che stai usando non esistono i punti e le virgole... ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire



ma perchè non sta usando le tavolette di argilla? :rotfl:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti prego, ripetimi che sul pc che stai usando non esistono i punti e le virgole... ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire


punto punto e virgola virgole su questo pc non funzionano
ma siccome sono un ometto a cui piace fare le sorprese e stupire aggiungerò anche una cosa che non ti aspetti


























ma vaffanculo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè non sta usando le tavolette di argilla? :rotfl:


no quelle le uso per tirarle in testa alle donne indisponenti


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sole ho scritto no a joey, ma solo per un motivo.
> 
> Succede in pratica quello di cui parlo spesso io e che lady Minerva ama leggere :carneval: in chat è diverso! e ci si appiglia a tutto, ed uscirne per far capire esattamente quello che si vuole dire ed a quale scopo talvolta appare impossibile.


Claudio, vai tranquillo  

Io spero passi questo messaggio: per me non è tanto importante quello che si dice, ma le motivazioni che ci stanno dietro. Se fossi così intollerante nei confronti delle critiche come dice Joey avrei mandato a quel paese Oscuro, Daniele, Stermy e altri. Non l'ho mai fatto, perchè tutte le critiche che mi rivolgevano erano sincere, spontanee... avevano posizioni diverse dalle mie e io le capivo e le rispettavo.

Io mi metto sulla difensiva quando vedo che c'è accanimento per partito preso. A quel punto capisci che ogni ragionamente è impossibile. Io ho provato a dialogare con Joey, ma evidentemente non mi faccio capire da lui, magari è un limite mio eh.
Ma la chiusura nei suoi confronti è una reazione alla scarsa fiducia che ho nella sua obiettività.

Ripeto, magari mi sbaglio, ma per il momento è così.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*

Quando c'è da mandare affanculo qualcuno...oscuro è sempre il primo della lista...come mai?


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò si.....eppure ci siam rincorsi per anni...ma quante ce ne siamo dette....!!Scontri ad alto livello dai!


ripetimi un po' che ero d'accordo con fedifrago su
o che amo spaccare la testa alle donne


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no quelle le uso per tirarle in testa alle donne indisponenti


:fischio:


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè non sta usando le tavolette di argilla? :rotfl:


Credo ricorra ancora all'incisione sulla pietra. Putroppo la caverna in cui vive non è dotata di mezzi più evoluti


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando c'è da mandare affanculo qualcuno...oscuro è sempre il primo della lista...come mai?


te lo  meriti stronzo


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo ricorra ancora all'incisione sulla pietra. Putroppo la caverna in cui vive non è dotata di mezzi più evoluti


ahhhhh capito! vabbè allora bisogna essere comprensive con il ragazzo...


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*ANgelo*

Ispiro....io ispiro.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> punto punto e virgola virgole su questo pc non funzionano
> ma siccome sono un ometto a cui piace fare le sorprese e stupire aggiungerò anche una cosa che non ti aspetti
> 
> 
> ...


Che uomo romantico :inlove:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo ricorra ancora all'incisione sulla pietra. Putroppo la caverna in cui vive non è dotata di mezzi più evoluti


la mia caverna è solo dtata dei miei mezzzi personali
le sembra poco signorina Silvani?
mi dichi midichi pure


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> a) Non ho detto che ti ignoro, ma che quando mi fai notare TU i miei difetti sono portata a non tenerne conto, perchè credo di starti sulle palle. E non chiamarmi ipocrita perchè se c'è una cosa che non sono è proprio quella, anzi. Forse sono troppo sincera e dovrei imparare a esserlo un po' di meno.
> 
> b) Non è vero che non accetto le opinioni degli amici più fidati.
> 
> ...


a) Io sono le mie opinioni. Noi tutti siamo la somma dei nostri convincimenti. E quindi, per tornare ai pregiudizi, siamo sostanzialmente dei contenitori per pregiudizi ambulanti. Tu non mi stai sulle palle ma ne hai la convinzione, dettata da un tuo convincimento, che evidentemente è un pregiudizio. E se pensi che chiunque ti critichi lo faccia perchè gli stai sulle palle, credo proprio che tu abbia qualche problemino. Secondariamente: incensarsi è facile. Essere fin troppo sincera blablabla non è un gagliardetto da appendersi sul risvolto della giacca, è semplicemente l'opinione che hai di te stessa, passibile d'errore. Sei un ipocrita in modi che tu non comprendi perchè l'opinione che hai te (pregiudiziale), l'ego, non te lo consente. 

b) Tu hai scritto:



> Non accetto commenti di questo tipo nemmeno dai miei più intimi amici, figuriamoci da una persona che non conosco e non stimo.


Ma i tuoi amici più intimi TI CONOSCONO e ti conosco bene. Altrimenti non sarebbero certo intimi. E quindi non sono e per forza di cose non possono essere giudizi sommari su un forum nel quale, a detta tua, racconti solo le briciole. Ma il fatto è che i commenti non è che li prendi col beneficio d'opinione o per altro, non li accetti proprio. Lo hai scritto due volte, tanto per rimarcare il concetto. Che è diverso, lo capisci? Possiamo anche essere in disaccordo, ma la chiusura mentale aprioristica su certi argomenti è nociva, fa male a chi la pratica. Perchè se putacaso in futuro dovesse ricapitarti quello che ti è già capitato (e non te lo auguro certo ma qui si fa pour parler), veramente andresti in corto circuito definitivamente e non recuperabile, perchè le cose troppo rigide non si piegano, si spezzano, e poi non le reincolli più. E l'animo umano non fa certo eccezione.


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ispiro....io ispiro.....!:rotfl:


lo so
fino all'ingoio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*No*

Ispiro..non aspiro.....!!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che uomo romantico :inlove:


un vaffanculo non si nega a nessuno:angelo:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ispiro..non aspiro.....!!


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ispiro..non aspiro.....!!


prova a spirare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prova a spirare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:ira:


noooooooooooooo


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> a) Io sono le mie opinioni. Noi tutti siamo la somma dei nostri convincimenti. E quindi, per tornare ai pregiudizi, siamo sostanzialmente dei contenitori per pregiudizi ambulanti. Tu non mi stai sulle palle ma ne hai la convinzione, dettata da un tuo convincimento, che evidentemente è un pregiudizio. *E se pensi che chiunque ti critichi lo faccia perchè gli stai sulle palle, credo proprio che tu abbia qualche problemino. Secondariamente: incensarsi è facile. Essere fin troppo sincera blablabla non è un gagliardetto da appendersi sul risvolto della giacca, è semplicemente l'opinione che hai di te stessa, passibile d'errore. Sei un ipocrita in modi che tu non comprendi perchè l'opinione che hai te (pregiudiziale), l'ego, non te lo consente.
> *
> b) Tu hai scritto:
> 
> ...


Il neretto è un cumulo di fesserie che non commento.

Mi vedi come una a cui non si può dire nulla... ma se c'è una che ha sempre incassato senza alzare i toni sono io.

I miei più intimi amici non si sognerebbero mai di usare i toni che ha usato lunapiena e non mi ripeto su quello che ho già detto.

Pensala come ti pare e vai in pace.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la mia caverna è solo dtata dei miei mezzzi personali
> le sembra poco signorina Silvani?
> mi dichi midichi pure


I tuoi mezzi personali li trovo fantastici e lo sai 

Ma non chiamarmi mai più signorina Silvani :unhappy:


----------



## Fabry (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la mia caverna è solo dtata dei miei mezzzi personali
> le sembra poco signorina Silvani?
> mi dichi midichi pure


  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> a) Io sono le mie opinioni. Noi tutti siamo la somma dei nostri convincimenti. E quindi, per tornare ai pregiudizi, siamo sostanzialmente dei contenitori per pregiudizi ambulanti. Tu non mi stai sulle palle ma ne hai la convinzione, dettata da un tuo convincimento, che evidentemente è un pregiudizio. E se pensi che chiunque ti critichi lo faccia perchè gli stai sulle palle, credo proprio che tu abbia qualche problemino. Secondariamente: incensarsi è facile. Essere fin troppo sincera blablabla non è un gagliardetto da appendersi sul risvolto della giacca, è semplicemente l'opinione che hai di te stessa, passibile d'errore. Sei un ipocrita in modi che tu non comprendi perchè l'opinione che hai te (pregiudiziale), l'ego, non te lo consente.
> 
> b) Tu hai scritto:
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il neretto è un cumulo di fesserie che non commento.
> 
> *Mi vedi come una a cui non si può dire nulla...* ma se c'è una che ha sempre incassato senza alzare i toni sono io.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente no. Io ti vedo come una a cui si può dire di tutto ma che filtra malamente i messaggi che le arrivano. E comunque non sono i toni, sono i concetti quelli che non ti vanno giù, perchè, al di là del tono, tu pensi che la tua strada sia quella ed amen. L'hai scritto sempre tu. 
Non me ne frega un accidente di nulla se sei educata o meno, se alzi i toni o no. Quello che m'importa è quello che scrivi con le tue belle manine. Io mi riferisco quando parliamo ai CONCETTI, non ai toni. Ed anche tu fino a poco prima, ma adesso siamo passati ai TONI, pensa un pò. 
Poi, chiaramente, io vado in pace e vengo sempre in pace. Io non sono in guerra con nessuno. Ed altrettanto chiaramente, la penso come voglio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Io non sempre "vengo"in pace.....!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*ma che succede in questo thread*

:thinking:

blu


----------



## Irene (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sono troppo fortunata ad avere un amico come te...non mi stancherò mai di dirtelo....
> Sei un tesoro...davvero....
> 
> ti voglio bene


perchè lui non è fortunato ad avere te scusa?? :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Irene*

Ma uno come me mica è facile da trovare...io sono atipico...!


----------



## Irene (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè hai scelto il meglio, ti piace vincere facile
> 
> 
> Aggiungo che alcune a me sono sembrate anche meglio di come le leggevo


confermo..


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Io ti vedo come una a cui si può dire di tutto ma che filtra malamente i messaggi che le arrivano. E comunque non sono i toni, sono i concetti quelli che non ti vanno giù, perchè, al di là del tono, tu pensi che la tua strada sia quella ed amen. L'hai scritto sempre tu.
> Non me ne frega un accidente di nulla se sei educata o meno, se alzi i toni o no. Quello che m'importa è quello che scrivi con le tue belle manine. Io mi riferisco quando parliamo ai CONCETTI, non ai toni. Ed anche tu fino a poco prima, ma adesso siamo passati ai TONI, pensa un pò.
> Poi, chiaramente, io vado in pace e vengo sempre in pace. Io non sono in guerra con nessuno. Ed altrettanto chiaramente, la penso come voglio.


Ultimo messaggio che leggo: visto che mi punti da un po' troppo tempo preferisco metterti in ignore.

L'ho già fatto e credo che con certi provocatori sia l'unica strada. Forse dovevo pensarci prima, ma sempre detto di essere un po' tarda 

Bye bye.


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Io ti vedo come una a cui si può dire di tutto ma che filtra malamente i messaggi che le arrivano. E comunque non sono i toni, sono i concetti quelli che non ti vanno giù, perchè, al di là del tono, tu pensi che la tua strada sia quella ed amen. L'hai scritto sempre tu.
> Non me ne frega un accidente di nulla se sei educata o meno, se alzi i toni o no. Quello che m'importa è quello che scrivi con le tue belle manine. Io mi riferisco quando parliamo ai CONCETTI, non ai toni. Ed anche tu fino a poco prima, ma adesso siamo passati ai TONI, pensa un pò.
> Poi, chiaramente, io vado in pace e vengo sempre in pace. Io non sono in guerra con nessuno. Ed altrettanto chiaramente, la penso come voglio.


solo su una cosa hai ragione
ha delle belle manine
tu non sarai in guerra ma sei un arrogante presuntuoso e saccente


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ultimo messaggio che leggo: visto che mi punti da un po' troppo tempo preferisco metterti in ignore.
> 
> L'ho già fatto e credo che con certi provocatori sia l'unica strada. Forse dovevo pensarci prima, ma sempre detto di essere un po' tarda
> 
> Bye bye.



Porca puttana se faccio male. Vabbè. Brava. Ciao.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> perchè lui non è fortunato ad avere te scusa?? :mexican:


:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> solo su una cosa hai ragione
> ha delle belle manine
> tu non sarai in guerra ma sei un arrogante presuntuoso e saccente


Se ti dovessi chiedere chi ti ha approvato sto post, nel caso, sono stato io.


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana se faccio male. Vabbè. Brava. Ciao.


appunto perchè sei arrogante pensi questo ma non puoi renderti conto della differenza tra ilfare male e essere fastdioso come una zanzara


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> appunto perchè sei arrogante pensi questo ma non puoi renderti conto della differenza tra ilfare male e essere fastdioso come una zanzara



ti prego cambia tastiera......... :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ovviamente scrivo meglio di così ma il pc che uso non funzioona bene oltre ad avere tasti che non funzionano e si spegne molto facilemte e quindi non ho voglia di rileggere
> ho scritto affezionato con 2 z?????


stavo per svenire..mi pareva strano


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Cambia forum ti scongiuro!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti dovessi chiedere chi ti ha approvato sto post, nel caso, sono stato io.


guarda a me non frega una sega
e questo che hai scritto è significativo di quello che ti ho scritto nel post che hai approvato


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

minchia che fulmini....ho messo il nasino nel thread e mi hanno silurato:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia forum ti scongiuro!


infilati un palo della luce nel deretano ti prego!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Angelo*

Gia fatto....!:up:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia forum ti scongiuro!





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> infilati un palo della luce nel deretano ti prego!


se non è amore questo.... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia che fulmini....ho messo il nasino nel thread e mi hanno silurato:rotfl:


Più che il nasino, mi pare che tu abbia messo fuori la tettina


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia fatto....!:up:


allora adesso attacca la corrente che ti uso come paralume


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> infilati un palo della luce nel deretano ti prego!


Ahh, che doloreeeee


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Attento*

Attento ho una bella lampadina piena di amore e sentimenti...!


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se non è amore questo.... :rotfl:


ovvio dopo aver saputo le misure e l'altezza:kiss:
ovviamente io sono quello di destra


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attento ho una bella lampadina piena di amore e sentimenti...!


ma che tenero
sono commosso


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*a vabbe'*



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> solo su una cosa hai ragione
> ha delle belle manine
> tu non sarai in guerra ma sei un arrogante presuntuoso e saccente


Ma se ora non si puo' piu' parlare e esprimere opinioni ,al di la' nell''esserne concordi o meno,che c'è stamo a fa' qui?

I pizzi? He he he he nun se fa'...

Prego avanti :hockey: con il cazziatone...

Capisco la galanteria e l'affetto che puo' esserci tra due persone ma non esageriamo sulle cosette innocue,ovvero che non fanno male a nessuno!

Ma Tuba do stai?

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Ma se metto un utente in ignore,
che succede?


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

Che ti si inculano e tutti ignorano che sia stato!


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti si inculano e tutti ignorano che sia stato!


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

però mannaggia admin ...ti rimane questa insoddisfazione a non sapere chi è stato e perché.
dai, almeno rendi visibile tutto, perché no?


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

Adesso metterai tutti in ignore vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*ot*

Vedo ora un sotto forum chiamato politica & ecologia! 

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso metterai tutti in ignore vero?


Certo e tu sarai il primo

ahahahahahahahaah


poi tutti gli altri


ahahahahahahahahahah


e quando sarò solo io



aahahahahahahahahhaha



mi ignorerò da solo


ahahahahaahahhahahaahah


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma se metto un utente in ignore,
> che succede?



vabbè...faccio la seria io ...
se metti un utente in ignore signica che non leggerai più nulla di quello che scrive


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

ero serio anche io!


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè...faccio la seria io ...
> se metti un utente in ignore signica che non leggerai più nulla di quello che scrive



Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo e tu sarai il primo
> 
> ahahahahahahahaah
> 
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

 blu


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
> Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
> Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
> Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati
> Ah pensavo si limitasse solo ai messaggi privati


pensavi male
pensavi male
pensavi male
pensavi male
pensavi male


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ero serio anche io!



:kiss:


----------



## Angelo Merel (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se ora non si puo' piu' parlare e esprimere opinioni ,al di la' nell''esserne concordi o meno,che c'è stamo a fa' qui?
> 
> I pizzi? He he he he nun se fa'...
> 
> ...


ci sono modi e modi e motivazioni e motivazioni
io leggo in joey un divertimento provocatorio verso sole e un voler fare per forza quello che ha capito tutto
francamente fastidioso e che denota tutto quello che ho scritto


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pensavi male
> pensavi male
> pensavi male
> pensavi male
> pensavi male


Trolling is da way

Mi sei venuta in mente co sta immagine :carneval:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merel ha detto:


> ci sono modi e modi e motivazioni e motivazioni
> io leggo in joey un divertimento provocatorio verso sole e un voler fare per forza quello che ha capito tutto
> francamente fastidioso e che denota tutto quello che ho scritto


Angelooooooooooooo ma t'hanno affosato di nuovo???????????


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2012)

*NOOOOOOOOO*

Nooo!!!Poro angelo!


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Trolling is da way
> 
> Mi sei venuta in mente co sta immagine :carneval:



scIemo!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*si ci puo' stare*



Angelo Merel ha detto:


> ci sono modi e modi e motivazioni e motivazioni
> io leggo in joey un divertimento provocatorio verso sole e un voler fare per forza quello che ha capito tutto
> francamente fastidioso e che denota tutto quello che ho scritto


Che sia un po' provocatoria la cosa (non ho seguito tutto anzi) ma non mi sembra una cosa cosi' seria ;-)

Poi è sicuramente piacevole vedere che ci sono uomini che difendono a spada tratta le persone a cui si vuole bene,c'è ne fossero!

Ma cosi' facendo si rischia che  alle sue parole nessuno dia piu' corda,insomma tu sei un tipo piuttosto tosto e tra te e il muro preferirei sbattere la testa contro il muro,penso che sia meno doloroso.

P.s per quanto riguarda le virgole ,accenti e via,chi se frega talvolta ci vuole un po' di leggerezza siamo mica a lovora' ;-)


blu


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo e tu sarai il primo
> 
> ahahahahahahahaah
> 
> ...


con quella faccia..e ci credo....





per pietà, cambiala.


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> con quella faccia..e ci credo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei senza cuore.
Adesso cercherò qualcosa.

















Ma non è detto che sia migliore.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sei senza cuore.
> Adesso cercherò qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ...



basta il Penziero intenzionante


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Piace???

:carneval:


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che sia un po' provocatoria la cosa (non ho seguito tutto anzi) ma non mi sembra una cosa cosi' seria ;-)
> 
> Poi è sicuramente piacevole vedere che ci sono uomini che difendono a spada tratta le persone a cui si vuole bene,c'è ne fossero!
> 
> ...


esagerata

comunque tranquilla che di notte a dispetto di joey si dorme lo stesso

ps non mi hanno affossato tranquilli il pc oltre che non funzionare bene è lento e non avevo voglia di aspettare 20 minuti per loggarmi


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> esagerata
> 
> comunque tranquilla che di notte a dispetto di joey si dorme lo stesso
> 
> ps *non mi hanno affossato tranquilli il pc oltre che non funzionare bene è lento e non avevo voglia di aspettare 20 minuti per loggarmi*



:rotfl::rotfl:

pe non sapè ne legge e ne scrive... ti approvo và :smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> esagerata
> 
> comunque tranquilla che di notte a dispetto di joey si dorme lo stesso
> 
> ps non mi hanno affossato tranquilli il pc oltre che non funzionare bene è lento e non avevo voglia di aspettare 20 minuti per loggarmi


Ma ti hanno dato un Commodore 64 ????


:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno dato un Commodore 64 ????
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Simyyyyyyy help me,me metti la faccina che se rotola in terra?!

blu


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno dato un Commodore 64 ????
> 
> 
> :carneval:


il nonno


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno dato un Commodore 64 ????
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Che figata il Commodore...
ce l'ho ancora e funzionante...
Potrei cercare un amatore che lo voglia ...
mi spiace buttarlo..


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> il nonno


'inchia 

Che culo 

Una cosa così insomma:




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Simyyyyyyy help me,me metti la faccina che se rotola in terra?!
> 
> blu


:rofl: questa?


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che figata il Commodore...
> ce l'ho ancora e funzionante...
> Potrei cercare un amatore che lo voglia ...
> mi spiace buttarlo..


Se lo butti ti uccidoooooooooooooooooooo

Quale hai?

Io ce l'avevo ma non so che fine abbia fatto....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*grazie esatto*



Simy ha detto:


> :rofl: questa?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


blu


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono le mie opinioni. Noi tutti siamo la somma dei nostri convincimenti. E quindi, per tornare ai pregiudizi, siamo sostanzialmente dei contenitori per pregiudizi ambulanti.
> 
> 
> Possiamo anche essere in disaccordo, ma la chiusura mentale aprioristica su certi argomenti è nociva, fa male a chi la pratica. Perchè se putacaso in futuro dovesse ricapitarti quello che ti è già capitato (e non te lo auguro certo ma qui si fa pour parler), veramente andresti in corto circuito definitivamente e non recuperabile, perchè le cose troppo rigide non si piegano, si spezzano, e poi non le reincolli più. E l'animo umano non fa certo eccezione.


Quoto.
Su questo sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma se metto un utente in ignore,
> che succede?


Che fai qualcosa di molto infantile e parimenti stupido.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se lo butti ti uccidoooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Quale hai?
> 
> Io ce l'avevo ma non so che fine abbia fatto....






il monitor è un phonola BM7552


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5243
> il monitor è un phonola BM7552


Ma dai fantastico!
Io avevo il modello successivo!

Ti prego non lo buttare, se proprio non sai che fartene te lo compro io!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5243
> il monitor è un phonola BM7552


Che figata. Madonna che ricordi, mamma mia mi commuovo (e non è certo facile). Leaderboard, Karateka, Sensible Soccer, Turrican...porca puttana...Armalyte, Iridium...Gesù.
Io poi passai anche a questo:







Espanso ad un mega.


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata. Madonna che ricordi, mamma mia mi commuovo (e non è certo facile). Leaderboard, Karateka, Sensible Soccer, Turrican...porca puttana...Armalyte, Iridium...Gesù.
> Io poi passai anche a questo:
> 
> 
> ...


Turrican


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Però tuba dei...me pare che sto 3d sia vegnù fora ben no?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma dai fantastico!
> Io avevo il modello successivo!
> 
> Ti prego non lo buttare, se proprio non sai che fartene te lo compro io!



Ma vale qualcosa ?
ha anche il datassette due joystik una scatola di giochi .....
non chiedermi quali perche non ricordo....

comunque in ogni caso devo liberare il garages....


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma vale qualcosa ?
> ha anche il datassette due joystik una scatola di giochi .....
> non chiedermi quali perche non ricordo....
> 
> comunque in ogni caso devo liberare il garages....


Se valga qualcosa non ne ho idea!

Io avevo anche il doppio mangiacassette per copiare i giochi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dovresti dare un'occhiata su Ebay per farti un'idea della valutazione,
però se hai anche il monitor (a fosfori verdi - penso siano i più rari ormai)
insomma il tutto funzionante qualcosina ci potresti fare.

Certo non è un prototipo Apple.
Però se trovi qualche nerd (

	
	
		
		
	


	




) qualcosa glielo spilli.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Claudio, vai tranquillo
> 
> Io spero passi questo messaggio: per me non è tanto importante quello che si dice, ma le motivazioni che ci stanno dietro. Se fossi così intollerante nei confronti delle critiche come dice Joey avrei mandato a quel paese Oscuro, Daniele, Stermy e altri. Non l'ho mai fatto, perchè tutte le critiche che mi rivolgevano erano sincere, spontanee... avevano posizioni diverse dalle mie e io le capivo e le rispettavo.
> 
> ...



Sto leggendo ora la tua risposta, e non leggerò le altre pagine a seguire, penso tu capisca bene il perchè. 

No Sole, posso essere frainteso io che ho davvero lacune grammaticali, ma non tu.  Sei sempre precisa e di una chiarezza unica. Chi ti legge e non capisce lo fa soltanto o perchè non ha letto tutto, o perchè ha dei preconcetti


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ari, scusa ma non credo di aver fatto il tuo nick e comunque non ce l'avevo assolutamente con te, ho scritto in generale. Personalmente non mi piace leggere quello che leggo qui tra i vari utenti.
> Infine stavo per quotare il tuo racconto sul tuo stato riguardo le persone come E., e sul fatto che stai in pensa per questo conoscente che, se non ho capito male si è ferito in modo grave.
> Io in questo post non ci ho visto niente di male mi facevano sorridere le vicende di E., perchè come hai scritto tu fantozziane, eppure ti assicuro che a me Fantozzi non ha mai fatto ridere, anzi!
> Io ho un'amica che non fa gaff del genere ma ne fa abbastanza, lei è semplicemente lei, io ho imparato a lasciarla vivere, diciamo, proprio perchè ho compreso che è così...spontanea! Non fa niente con la cattiveria è "semplice", non so come definirla eppure non è banale anzi.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

rimago basita.
passi tebe che vuol fare la pivella alla sua età (che non conosco ma sarà sempre più alta dello standard demenzialporno con cui si propone:mrgreen
ma una chiara maraini, che si presenta piena di peli proprio per confermare la sua cazzutissima aura da dura. e io qui e io sono l'unica, la vera...spacco tutto
... che mi passa la giornata con le faccine sceme è troppo.non gliela posso fare
mi dimetto
e richiedo subito una congrua liquidazione:dollari:


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimago basita.
> passi tebe che vuol fare la pivella alla sua età (che non conosco ma sarà sempre più alta dello standard demenzialporno con cui si propone:mrgreen
> ma una chiara maraini, che si presenta piena di peli proprio per confermare la sua cazzutissima aura da dura. e io qui e io sono l'unica, la vera...spacco tutto
> ... che mi passa la giornata con le faccine sceme è troppo.non gliela posso fare
> ...


ettepareva :carneval::sonar:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimago basita.
> passi tebe che vuol fare la pivella alla sua età (che non conosco ma sarà sempre più alta dello standard demenzialporno con cui si propone:mrgreen
> ma una chiara maraini, che si presenta piena di peli proprio per confermare la sua cazzutissima aura da dura. e io qui e io sono l'unica, la vera...spacco tutto
> ... che mi passa la giornata con le faccine sceme è troppo.non gliela posso fare
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a proposito di faccine, e questa???







comunque le mie faccine hanno avuto un sacco di seguito!
A cominciare da quella che a te piace così tanto...

hai bisogno di un accendino??
ihihiihi


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a proposito di faccine, e questa???
> 
> ...


questa non è male :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimago basita.
> passi tebe che vuol fare la pivella alla sua età (che non conosco ma sarà sempre più alta dello standard demenzialporno con cui si propone:mrgreen
> *ma una chiara matraini, che si presenta piena di peli proprio per confermare la sua cazzutissima aura da dura*. *e io qui e io sono l'unica, la vera...spacco tutto*
> ... che mi passa la giornata con le faccine sceme è troppo.non gliela posso fare
> ...



infatti ho staccato prima per andare a comprarmi l'iphone

finalmente


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

@ Angelo Merkel, 

una richiesta, molto sentita. Anche se forse non servirà a nulla, ma ti chiedo davvero con il cuore di non tirare in mezzo quella che definisci amante del Conte, perché è una persona di grande umanità e spessore, al di là di ogni considerazione morale su quanto è giusto o ingiusto essere amanti di una persona sposata. 

La persona in questione non si merita questo trattamento, davvero. Per come la penso, uomini che non trovano un accordo tra gentlemen, fanno bene a sbrigarsela nella maniera classica, ovvero due scazzottate ben fatte e il mondo torna a sorridere .

grazie comunque

ari


----------



## Irene (23 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> @ Angelo Merkel,
> 
> una richiesta, molto sentita. Anche se forse non servirà a nulla, ma ti chiedo davvero con il cuore di non tirare in mezzo quella che definisci amante del Conte, perché è una persona di grande umanità e spessore, al di là di ogni considerazione morale su quanto è giusto o ingiusto essere amanti di una persona sposata.
> 
> ...


quoto..


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Prova DWG True view, se non ricordo male!



Ok grazie!:up:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> @ Angelo Merkel,
> 
> una richiesta, molto sentita. Anche se forse non servirà a nulla, ma ti chiedo davvero con il cuore di non tirare in mezzo quella che definisci amante del Conte, perché è una persona di grande umanità e spessore, al di là di ogni considerazione morale su quanto è giusto o ingiusto essere amanti di una persona sposata.
> 
> ...


Cosa mi sono persa?


Ovviamente stra  quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## @lex (23 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> @ Angelo Merkel,
> 
> una richiesta, molto sentita. Anche se forse non servirà a nulla, ma ti chiedo davvero con il cuore di non tirare in mezzo quella che definisci amante del Conte, perché è una persona di grande umanità e spessore, al di là di ogni considerazione morale su quanto è giusto o ingiusto essere amanti di una persona sposata.
> 
> ...


ma pensi sul serio che la tua richiesta rimanga a me indifferente?
No non lo rimane ma sta di fatto  che la cosiddetta amante del conte viene sicuramente (ma nemmeno a dirlo) dopo  Sole che rispetto alla signora in questione merita per me molto più rispetto quindi rimane una sola cosa da fare
chiedere tu a quella merda del conte di mollare Sole 
vediamo un po' chi porterà rispetto alla persona in questione io che della stessa me ne frega una mazza oppure colui che dice di amarla
al prossimo post della merda del conte su o con Sole avrai la risposta e se non lo porta lui rispetto figurati per quale assurdo motivo dovrei portarcelo io
PS nemmeno Sole si merita questo trattamento e sicuramente se lo merita molto ma moooooooooooooooooooooooooooolto meno della persona di cui stai (*GIUSTAMENTE *NON DISCUTO MINIMAMENTE) perorando la causa


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti...io te ne ho dette di tutti i colori,non mi convinceva per nulla il tuo matrimonio,ma ero in buona fede, non sei mai stata permalosa,quindi il tuo risentimento è per ben altro,e ben ponderato!!!!**


Mi era sfuggito questo post. Ti ringrazio Oscuro


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo e tu sarai il primo
> 
> ahahahahahahahaah
> 
> ...


Sto ridendo come una deficiente da 10 minuti :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti ho smeraldato!


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sto ridendo come una deficiente da 10 minuti :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ti ho smeraldato!


Invece di ridere vai a dormire


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Invece di ridere vai a dormire


Non si dice mica che bisogna essere in due, per incontrarsi?


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non si dice mica che bisogna essere in due, per incontrarsi?


Ma io non ridevo, stavo lavorando!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma io non ridevo, stavo lavorando!





Sul forum??? 





P.S. Quando il povero Tuba vedrà come gli abbiamo svaccato il 3d gli verrà un colpo :sonar:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ma volete dormire la notte?:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sto ridendo come una deficiente da 10 minuti :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ti ho smeraldato!



Grazie 

Ricambiato


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ricambiato


Da qualche tempo tu sai dove mi stai?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo tu sai dove mi stai?


No tesoro, dove?

dimmelo slinguazzandomelo un orecchio, _please_.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No tesoro, dove?
> 
> dimmelo slinguazzandomelo un orecchio, _please_.


Io con te!! fino a quando non la smetti di farmi rabbrividire con sti kakki ( Admin  ) di avatar non ci parlo più!


----------



## JON (24 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ti parlo per me Tuba . Forse prima ho impropriamente parlato di "collega pittoresco". Penso di aver scelto la definizione sbagliata, perché forse è meglio dire che "E." - così come descritto - non è semplicemente "pittoresco"; ma rimane piuttosto una persona con dei grandi, enormi deficit relazionali (secondo me).
> 
> Anche a me è capitato di incontrare persone con delle grosse 'limitazioni' (posso dire così? non conosco il termine scientifico più adatto), mi è capitato di doverci passare intere giornate assieme.
> Inizialmente, non rendendomi conto subito con chi avevo a che fare, non sapevo se sorridere o incazzarmi  per le  cretinate a cui assistevo (molto simili alle vicende di E.)...
> ...


Hai espresso in maniera chiara e opportuna quello che questo thread ha suscitato anche nelle mie personalissime considerazioni.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io con te!! fino a quando non la smetti di farmi rabbrividire con sti kakki ( Admin  ) di avatar non ci parlo più!


Sei geloso perchè li vorresti tu gne gne gne


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> *Sul forum??? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sono cambiata il titolo utente. Era una cosa seria!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sono cambiata il titolo utente. Era una cosa seria!


L'avevo notato... :up:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> L'avevo notato... :up:


Merito di Lunapiena e di... Quintina


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Merito di Lunapiena e di... Quintina


PS: Volevo scrivere utente cagacazzo ma trovo che sia più elegante questo


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> PS: Volevo scrivere utente cagacazzo ma trovo che sia più elegante questo


non crederai di essere l'unica (di entrambi le definizioni ,direi:mrgreen


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non crederai di essere l'unica (di entrambi le definizioni ,direi:mrgreen


No no... ma intanto il titolo ce l'ho solo io


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Se mettevi _"dei"_ al posto di _"sul"_ ...

sai che casino


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> PS: Volevo scrivere utente cagacazzo ma trovo che sia più elegante questo



quoto:up:

ma cara Sole di chi è il pisello?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto:up:
> 
> ma cara Sole di chi è il pisello?:mrgreen:


Di tutti quelli che turbano il mio ego sconfinato e smisurato che non vuole essere contraddetto   

Vabbè, dai. Mi prendo un po' in giro, sdrammatizzo un po' 

Però di chi è il pisello non te lo dico. Mi hanno già cazziata perchè parlo troppo. D'ora in poi muta sono


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se mettevi _"dei"_ al posto di _"sul"_ ...
> 
> sai che casino


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Di tutti quelli che turbano il mio ego sconfinato e smisurato che non vuole essere contraddetto
> 
> Vabbè, dai. Mi prendo un po' in giro, sdrammatizzo un po'
> 
> Però di chi è il pisello non te lo dico. Mi hanno già cazziata perchè parlo troppo. D'ora in poi muta sono



ah, ecco cos'era che mi occupava tutto il monitor, un ego sconfinato!:mrgreen:

bè visto che è il tuo, per me va bene, poteva andare peggio:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, ecco cos'era che mi occupava tutto il monitor, un ego sconfinato!:mrgreen:
> 
> bè visto che è il tuo, per me va bene, poteva andare peggio:rotfl:


Grazie, Free, sei carina ad apprezzare il mio ego :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Mutu sugnu nenti sacciu e nenti vitti,  e siccieru rurmieva.


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie, Free, sei carina ad apprezzare il mio ego :rotfl:


eh, ma sei tu che sei apprezzabilerrima:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mutu sugnu nenti sacciu e nenti vitti,  e siccieru rurmieva.


L'ho capita!

Ecco, più o meno per quanto mi riguarda funzionerà così


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma sei tu che sei apprezzabilerrima:mrgreen:


Cerca di non farmi troppi complimenti però. Non vorrei che il mio ego lievitasse ancora e uscisse dal monitor... poi te lo ritrovi che ti gira per casa e sono cavoli


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cerca di non farmi troppi complimenti però. Non vorrei che il mio ego lievitasse ancora e uscisse dal monitor... poi te lo ritrovi che ti gira per casa e sono cavoli



oh che bello, stasera c'è una festa, anzi 2, ci andiamo insieme?
tacchi alti e mutande come ci pare:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> oh che bello, stasera c'è una festa, anzi 2, ci andiamo insieme?
> *tacchi alti* e mutande come ci pare:rotfl:


Tocchi un tasto dolente!

Mi si è appena ristretto l'ego


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mutu sugnu nenti sacciu e nenti vitti,  e siccieru rurmieva.


Hai mai visto la bandiera del conte?
Se visiti le foto nel mio profilo la vedi e vedi i terrificanti 3 teschi...


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tocchi un tasto dolente!
> 
> Mi si è appena ristretto l'ego



ma nooooo!
non è mica tassativo, anche tacchi come ci pare


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma nooooo!
> non è mica tassativo, anche tacchi come ci pare


Tacco 7 allora


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tacco 7 allora


Perché il 7 é un tacco?!!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché il 7 é un tacco?!!!


No sono centimetri


----------



## Angy (24 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa me l'ha raccontata oggi a pranzo, ed è stata la molla che mi spinto a scrivere.
> 
> E., come da copione è un assiduo frequentatore di chat, e appunto in chat, conosce questa tipa, italianissima, anzi peggio: BRIANZOLA CONTADINA mai uscita dal paesello.
> 
> ...


Senza parole!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

mi sono accorta adesso che E ha commesso un altro reato:violazione della privacy: ha letto i messaggi dal cellulare della tizia:rockcercando la faccina che sbatte per terra ho trovato questa )


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché il 7 é un tacco?!!!


volevo dirlo io ma non volevo infierire!!
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono accorta adesso che E ha commesso un altro reato:violazione della privacy: ha letto i messaggi dal cellulare della tizia:rockcercando la faccina che sbatte per terra ho trovato questa )



Ma è bellissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MIn ti adoro TUTTA!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

guarda che è nella lista....non penserai che vada cercando faccine:unhappy:





Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è bellissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MIn ti adoro TUTTA!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che è nella lista....non penserai che vada cercando faccine:unhappy:


davvero?
Non me ne ero accorta.
Forse saranno le lacrime che mi impediscono la visuale delle faccine...
Oggi sono triste...

Non ti faccio tenerezza?
Mi sento cucciolotta pucci pucci e non demenzial porno (non prometto per il proseguo della serata...)

flapflap


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Non me ne ero accorta.
> Forse saranno le lacrime che mi impediscono la visuale delle faccine...
> Oggi sono triste...
> ...


Posso scrivere che sto ridendo ?


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso scrivere che sto ridendo ?


Claudio, sei un figo! Ti broccolerei.


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché il 7 é un tacco?!!!





Simy ha detto:


> volevo dirlo io ma non volevo infierire!!
> :rotfl:


Grazie tante. Belle amiche 

Mi avete ristretto l'ego che più ristretto di così non si può.


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma pensi sul serio che la tua richiesta rimanga a me indifferente?
> No non lo rimane ma sta di fatto  che la cosiddetta amante del conte viene sicuramente (ma nemmeno a dirlo) dopo  Sole che rispetto alla signora in questione merita per me molto più rispetto quindi rimane una sola cosa da fare
> chiedere tu a quella merda del conte di mollare Sole
> vediamo un po' chi porterà rispetto alla persona in questione io che della stessa me ne frega una mazza oppure colui che dice di amarla
> ...


Ti capisco. A questo punto anch'io spero che non ci siano post di Conte su o con Sole, perché realisticamente in questo momento trovo che sia l'unica maniera di mantenere gli animi tranquilli.

ari


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie tante. Belle amiche
> 
> Mi avete ristretto l'ego che più ristretto di così non si può.


io e Farfy ci siamo offerte un sacco di volte di insegnarti a portare i tacchi veri!


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ehm*

Il problema è _resistere_ con quegli strumenti di tortura chiamati "tacchi"


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io e Farfy ci siamo offerte un sacco di volte di insegnarti a portare i tacchi veri!


Io sono già sensuale di mio. Con i tacchi veri sarei esageratamente sexy, per questo non li porto


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il problema è _resistere_ con quegli strumenti di tortura chiamati "tacchi"


ma non sono strumenti di tortura!
bisogna saper scegliere la scarpa giusta!
e poi ragazze...aò un po di sofferenza per una scarpa come si deve ci sta tutta!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono già sensuale di mio. Con i tacchi veri sarei esageratamente sexy, per questo non li porto


su questo non posso che darti ragione! :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non sono strumenti di tortura!
> bisogna saper scegliere la scarpa giusta!
> e poi ragazze...aò un po di sofferenza per una scarpa come si deve ci sta tutta!


ao' la fai facile  per me la scarpa ideale è questa :inlove:











........no eh? :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono già sensuale di mio. Con i tacchi veri sarei esageratamente sexy, per questo non li porto


standing quotescion :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ao' la fai facile  per me la scarpa ideale è questa :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 5283
> 
> ...



orroreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




Farfyyyyyyyy dove sei!!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> standing quotescion :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> orroreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:triste:

Ma sono tanto belline....  

Purtroppo però costano anche un botto


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Claudio, sei un figo! Ti broccolerei.


Porto i pinoli e l'uvetta passolina  ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ao' la fai facile  per me la scarpa ideale è questa :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 5283
> 
> ...



​no.


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ​no.


E a te chi ha autorizzato ad usare una mia foto come avatar?


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma pensi sul serio che la tua richiesta rimanga a me indifferente?
> No non lo rimane ma sta di fatto  che la cosiddetta amante del conte viene sicuramente (ma nemmeno a dirlo) dopo  Sole che rispetto alla signora in questione merita per me molto più rispetto quindi rimane una sola cosa da fare
> chiedere tu a quella merda del conte di mollare Sole
> vediamo un po' chi porterà rispetto alla persona in questione io che della stessa me ne frega una mazza oppure colui che dice di amarla
> ...


Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo. 
"La mia e' migliore della tua". 
E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.
Se non volete commenti o critiche alla vostra vita personale basta che non raccontiate i fatti vostri qui dentro. A chi dovete dimostrare qualcosa?

       A.


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco
> 
> A.


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo.
> "La mia e' migliore della tua".
> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.
> Se non volete commenti o critiche alla vostra vita personale basta che non raccontiate i fatti vostri qui dentro. A chi dovete dimostrare qualcosa?
> ...


perché penso che, oltre a non essere persona informata sui fatti, sei venuto solo a seminare zizzania?


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ​no.


eh va bè, a ognuno la sua scarpa :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo.
> "La mia e' migliore della tua".
> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.
> Se non volete commenti o critiche alla vostra vita personale basta che non raccontiate i fatti vostri qui dentro. A chi dovete dimostrare qualcosa?
> ...


Temo tu abbia ragione
E grazie per avermi fatto capire quanto io sia un povero ingenuo, ma alla fine riesco sempre a capire di chi mi posso fidare e di chi no...intanto imparo e metto in saccoccia no?


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo.
> "La mia e' migliore della tua".
> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.


Non credo che si tratti di essere migliori o peggiori, ma dell'importanza che si ha nella vita di una persona.

Io non intervengo perchè reputo Angelo una persona adulta, capace di agire su basi che lui ritiene valide. Penso che abbia il diritto di esprimersi come ritiene opportuno, anche perchè, al contrario di altri, so che lui si esprime non per provocare gratuitamente, ma per ribadire cose che considera importanti e che condivido. Lo fa con i modi e i toni che qui gli sono propri e che sono molto diversi dai miei, questo sì.

Ma se mai mi capitasse di osservare qualcosa che mi facesse sentire a disagio, non gliene parlerei certo qua sopra. Qui posso cazzeggiare con lui, ma il nostro rapporto si sviluppa altrove. Ed è una cosa troppo importante per essere proiettata qui sopra come se fossimo al Grande Fratello.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo.
> "La mia e' migliore della tua".
> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.
> *Se non volete commenti o critiche alla vostra vita personale basta che non raccontiate i fatti vostri qui dentro. A chi dovete dimostrare qualcosa?*
> ...


Condivido ..


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo.
> "La mia e' migliore della tua".
> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.
> Se non volete commenti o critiche alla vostra vita personale basta che non raccontiate i fatti vostri qui dentro. A chi dovete dimostrare qualcosa?
> ...


Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, i commenti e le critiche costruttive sono ben accetti. Le prese in giro a oltranza, le battutine e le insinuazioni che utilizzano il materiale postato qui sopra o confidato in altre sedi in modo strumentale no, non le gradisco.

Personalmente non devo dimostrare nulla, ma penso di avere il diritto di dissentire e, quando è il caso, di difendermi.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> perché penso che, oltre a non essere persona informata sui fatti, sei venuto solo a seminare zizzania?


Perchè sei una persona intelligente Ari.


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed estremamente sgradevole che si arrivi a confrontare delle persone senza neanche conoscerle a fondo.
> "La mia e' migliore della tua".
> E ancora più assurdo che la donna che sta dietro a questo, stia al gioco.
> Se non volete commenti o critiche alla vostra vita personale basta che non raccontiate i fatti vostri qui dentro. A chi dovete dimostrare qualcosa?
> ...


commenti e discussioni vanni bene...estrapolare interpretare e manipolare x altri motivi che non.siano solo il confronto np non vanno bene e se io sono libero di scrivere i cazxi miei e gki altri usarli con malignità e strumentalmente io sono altrettanto libero fi massacrarti in ogni modo IO possa avere a mia disposuziome posto cheognuno poi si prrenda le tesponsabilità delle proprie azioni.
scusa ma scrivo dal cell e non ho voglia di correggere. ma credo di capisca. 
luna piena cazxo ti condividi brutta metda? Tu non hai commentato ma hai continuato a provocare malignamente quindi non ppttesti condividere ma solo andare a prenderla in culo..
stronza


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E a te chi ha autorizzato ad usare una mia foto come avatar?


La mamma..... la mamma... la mamma.... la mamma......


















Jonny stecchino......


----------



## lunaiena (25 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> commenti e discussioni vanni bene...estrapolare interpretare e manipolare x altri motivi che non.siano solo il confronto np non vanno bene e se io sono libero di scrivere i cazxi miei e gki altri usarli con malignità e strumentalmente io sono altrettanto libero fi massacrarti in ogni modo IO possa avere a mia disposuziome posto cheognuno poi si prrenda le tesponsabilità delle proprie azioni.
> scusa ma scrivo dal cell e non ho voglia di correggere. ma credo di capisca.
> luna piena cazxo ti condividi brutta metda? Tu non hai commentato ma hai continuato a provocare malignamente quindi non ppttesti condividere ma solo andare a prenderla in culo..
> stronza


:ghitarra:ioggia:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mamma..... la mamma... la mamma.... la mamma......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai visto "seven" ieri sera ?


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che si tratti di essere migliori o peggiori, ma dell'importanza che si ha nella vita di una persona.
> 
> Io non intervengo perchè reputo Angelo una persona adulta, capace di agire su basi che lui ritiene valide. Penso che abbia il diritto di esprimersi come ritiene opportuno, anche perchè, al contrario di altri, so che lui si esprime non per provocare gratuitamente, ma per ribadire cose che considera importanti e che condivido. Lo fa con i modi e i toni che qui gli sono propri e che sono molto diversi dai miei, questo sì.
> 
> Ma se mai mi capitasse di osservare qualcosa che mi facesse sentire a disagio, non gliene parlerei certo qua sopra. Qui posso cazzeggiare con lui, ma il nostro rapporto si sviluppa altrove. Ed è una cosa troppo importante per essere proiettata qui sopra come se fossimo al Grande Fratello.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè sei una persona intelligente Ari.


Ahahahah..... se questo ti rassicura ben venga...

A.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai visto "seven" ieri sera ?



No :smile:


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahahah..... se questo ti rassicura ben venga...
> 
> A.



ti stai divertendo è? 
Solo che te la prendi con le persone sbagliate....
facile attaccare dietro l'anonimato è.... bravo, proprio bravo!


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti stai divertendo è?
> Solo che te la prendi con le persone sbagliate....
> facile attaccare dietro l'anonimato è.... bravo, proprio bravo!


La femme....la femme....cerchez la femme


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> La femme....la femme....cerchez la femme


 ciao Angelo


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Angelo


Ciao Simy
:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti stai divertendo è?
> Solo che te la prendi con le persone sbagliate....
> facile attaccare dietro l'anonimato è.... bravo, proprio bravo!


Seguo il forum da qualche anno. Non mi sto accanendo con nessuno dico quello che penso, quello che si "vede" da fuori. 
Ultimamente diverso squallore; spesso una piccola guerra e il bisogno di rassicurarsi che si e' nel giusto e che molti sono d'accordo con noi e più sono queste persone più il mio Io esce rassicurato.
Mi sono firmato no? Tu sei Simy? Io sono A... cambia qualcosa se cambio firma?


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Seguo il forum da qualche anno. Non mi sto accanendo con nessuno dico quello che penso, quello che si "vede" da fuori.
> Ultimamente diverso squallore; spesso una piccola guerra e il bisogno di rassicurarsi che si e' nel giusto e che molti sono d'accordo con noi e più sono queste persone più il mio Io esce rassicurato.
> Mi sono firmato no? Tu sei Simy? Io sono A... cambia qualcosa se cambio firma?


non conosci le persone.... ci sono stati attacchi personali tra persone che si conoscono
e trovo i tuoi interventi un modo per alimentare il fuoco!
ecco cosi si vede nei tuoi interventi


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Seguo il forum da qualche anno. Non mi sto accanendo con nessuno dico quello che penso, quello che si "vede" da fuori.
> Ultimamente diverso squallore; spesso una piccola guerra e il bisogno di rassicurarsi che si e' nel giusto e che molti sono d'accordo con noi e più sono queste persone più il mio Io esce rassicurato.
> Mi sono firmato no? Tu sei Simy? Io sono A... cambia qualcosa se cambio firma?



Cosa si vede da fuori ?

Diverso squallore, anche qua mi piacerebbe capire.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa si vede da fuori ?
> 
> Diverso squallore, anche qua mi piacerebbe capire.


Squallore nel modo in cui certi utenti scrivono delle loro cose e si attaccano offendendosi l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Squallore nel modo in cui certi utenti scrivono delle loro cose e si attaccano offendendosi l'uno con l'altro.



Pensi di essere diverso da noi in questo ?


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Squallore nel modo in cui certi utenti scrivono delle loro cose e si attaccano offendendosi l'uno con l'altro.



per es. scrivendo: Ahahahah..... se questo ti rassicura ben venga...?
per capire


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> per es. scrivendo: Ahahahah..... se questo ti rassicura ben venga...?
> per capire


Dici che è ex ? naaa non è ex


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che è ex ? naaa non è ex



no no, dicevo che mi sembra faccia come accusa gli altri di fare


----------



## Non registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi di essere diverso da noi in questo ?


Claudio, tu non fai parte di questi utenti. Comunque chiudo qui, non vorrei alzare ulteriormente gli animi. Affari loro.

A.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> no no, dicevo che mi sembra faccia come accusa gli altri di fare



Dici ?  

Però free, se la prossima volta non metti qualche virgola, cambiati nick e te metti Ultimo2 :rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici ?
> 
> Però free, se la prossima volta non metti qualche virgola, cambiati nick e te metti Ultimo2 :rotfl:




...mi stanco...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ...mi stanco...:rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Le vicende personali passate sono il tarlo di questo forum (non so se anche di altri, perchè è l'unico che conosco e frequento). Credo che nessun forumista ci stia davvero bene, in questo clima, compresi coloro che rivangano e rimestano il passato, e coloro che alludono e sfotticchiano. Nessuna delle due fazioni mi appassiona, a prescindere da chi abbia ragione o torto (anche se a mio avviso i torti non stanno mai tutti da una parte).
Per questa ragione non contribuirò mai a questo clima, perchè è davvero squallido e noioso.
Consideratelo uno sfogo, più che una esortazione a rasserenare gli animi (se poi il mio intervento riesce a sortire qualche effetto in merito, non mi farebbe affatto schifo).


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Claudio, tu non fai parte di questi utenti. Comunque chiudo qui, non vorrei alzare ulteriormente gli animi. Affari loro.
> 
> A.


 No io ne ho fatte di cotte e di crude qua dentro. 

Con te stavo cercando un dialogo , e speravo di arrivare a qualcosa, ma mi sta bene chiuderla qua


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi di essere diverso da noi in questo ?


infatti... paradossale...


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le vicende personali passate sono il tarlo di questo forum (non so se anche di altri, perchè è l'unico che conosco e frequento). Credo che nessun forumista ci stia davvero bene, in questo clima, compresi coloro che rivangano e rimestano il passato, e coloro che alludono e sfotticchiano. Nessuna delle due fazioni mi appassiona, a prescindere da chi abbia ragione o torto (anche se a mio avviso i torti non stanno mai tutti da una parte).
> Per questa ragione non contribuirò mai a questo clima, perchè è davvero squallido e noioso.
> Consideratelo uno sfogo, più che una esortazione a rasserenare gli animi (se poi il mio intervento riesce a sortire qualche effetto in merito, non mi farebbe affatto schifo).


ecco


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti stai divertendo è?
> Solo che te la prendi con le persone sbagliate....
> facile attaccare dietro l'anonimato è.... bravo, proprio bravo!


La cosa che fa più schifo é questa. 
Almeno gli altri ci mettono la faccia..
L'anonimato é da vigliacchi veri


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Seguo il forum da qualche anno. Non mi sto accanendo con nessuno dico quello che penso, quello che si "vede" da fuori.
> Ultimamente diverso squallore; spesso una piccola guerra e il bisogno di rassicurarsi che si e' nel giusto e che molti sono d'accordo con noi e più sono queste persone più il mio Io esce rassicurato.
> Mi sono firmato no? Tu sei Simy? Io sono A... cambia qualcosa se cambio firma?


Cambia bel monento in cui é lampante che hai scritto in questo forum con un nick e adesso per dire cattiverie ti nascondi.
Un non registrato qualunque non potrebbe conoscere cosí bene certe dinamiche


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non conosci le persone.... ci sono stati attacchi personali tra persone che si conoscono
> e trovo i tuoi interventi un modo per alimentare il fuoco!
> ecco cosi si vede nei tuoi interventi


Io ho il dubbio che le persone le conosce bene


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho il dubbio che le persone le conosce bene


ci stavo pensando anche io in realtà... probabilmente è un vecchio utente


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La cosa che fa più schifo é questa.
> Almeno gli altri ci mettono la faccia..
> L'anonimato é da vigliacchi veri





farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia bel monento in cui é lampante che hai scritto in questo forum con un nick e adesso per dire cattiverie ti nascondi.
> Un non registrato qualunque non potrebbe conoscere cosí bene certe dinamiche





farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho il dubbio che le persone le conosce bene


D'accordo su tutto.


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le vicende personali passate sono il tarlo di questo forum (non so se anche di altri, perchè è l'unico che conosco e frequento). Credo che nessun forumista ci stia davvero bene, in questo clima, compresi coloro che rivangano e rimestano il passato, e coloro che alludono e sfotticchiano. Nessuna delle due fazioni mi appassiona, a prescindere da chi abbia ragione o torto (anche se a mio avviso i torti non stanno mai tutti da una parte).
> Per questa ragione non contribuirò mai a questo clima, perchè è davvero squallido e noioso.
> Consideratelo uno sfogo, più che una esortazione a rasserenare gli animi (se poi il mio intervento riesce a sortire qualche effetto in merito, non mi farebbe affatto schifo).





Tebe ha detto:


> ecco


La penso esattamente come voi.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

*Un chiarimento*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Seguo il forum da qualche anno. Non mi sto accanendo con nessuno dico quello che penso, quello che si "vede" da fuori.
> Ultimamente diverso squallore; spesso una piccola guerra e il bisogno di rassicurarsi che si e' nel giusto e che molti sono d'accordo con noi e più sono queste persone più il mio Io esce rassicurato.
> Mi sono firmato no? Tu sei Simy? Io sono A... cambia qualcosa se cambio firma?


Allora, approfitto di questo intervento per chiarire una cosa.

Io sono entrata qui per approfondire la riflessione su ciò che stavo vivendo. Un'esperienza di tradita e di traditrice atipica D).
Mi sono sempre espressa cercando di capire il punto di vista degli altri. Non penso di aver mai dato giudizi sulle storie, anche pesanti, che ho letto qui sopra. Ho conosciuto persone che hanno uno stile di vita che personalmente non condivido affatto, ma mai mi sono permessa di disprezzarle. Credo che nelle relazioni umane lasciare aperta la porta del dialogo sia un'occasione di arricchimento personale.

In tema di tradimento mi sembra di essere sempre stata disposta a fare esami di coscienza a oltranza. Ricordo che un giorno Daniele mi disse che il mio matrimonio era basato solo sul senso di colpa di mio marito: io me ne approfittavo per scopare in giro liberamente. Leggere quelle parole mi raggelò. Risposi in modo pacato, ma una volta sola continuai a pensarci. E oggi posso dire che aveva ragione lui.

Ma tante persone qui sopra mi hanno dato spunti di riflessione. Mi hanno fatto capire i miei errori. Anche il Conte. Quando diceva che sbagliavo a trattare mio marito come un bambino, assecondandolo per non farlo soffrire: aveva perfettamente ragione.

Ho vissuto tanto tempo con l'incertezza di non sapere che fare del mio matrimonio, in uno stato di apatia emotiva che mi rendeva arida e cinica. Oggi ho trovato la mia strada, mi sento finalmente serena e pronta ad affrontare le difficoltà che ci sono e ci saranno. Ho voluto condividere quello che mi sta capitando (forse sbagliando per un eccesso di trasparenza, non lo so). E sono sincera, mi hanno ferita le domande insinuanti che mi sono state fatte, all'interno di un thread che non era il mio, in cui sono stata tirata in mezzo senza logica alcuna, solo per sentirmi dire che, se dico che il Conte è un manipolatore, forse sono io che mi faccio manipolare facilmente, magari anche dall'uomo con cui sto. E altre cose spiacevoli che non sto a ribadire, perchè le ho già dette.

Può essere che io sia suscettibile su questo argomento. Può essere che mi trovi in un periodo particolare in cui ho bisogno di serenità. Ma non sono una stupida e riesco a capire chi mi fa una domanda perchè sinceramente interessato a capire e chi me la pone perchè ha già un'opinione in testa (vedi Lunapiena quando dice che secondo lei la mia vita sta andando nella direzione sbagliata) o è in malafede.

Tante vite qui dentro staranno andando nella direzione sbagliata. Vite di persone che vivono esistenze parallele, che tradiscono quotidianamente, che lo fanno con leggerezza o con l'animo devastato. Ma io non mi sognerei mai, solo perchè conosco sommariamente le loro storie, di giudicare sbagliata la loro vita. Non mi sento all'altezza.

Forse perchè il mio Io, alla fine, non è poi così tronfio come qui qualcuno continua a ribadire.

Io le guerre non le ho mai cercate. Ma se si parla della mia vita, soprattutto ora che è in una fase delicata, pretendo rispetto e correttezza. Se non lo trovo ho tutto il diritto di sentirmi ferita. E se faccio presente questo diagio e vengo ridicolizzata perchè 'me la prendo come una bambina', cara Anonima o caro Anonimo, mi passa la voglia di dialogare in modo costruttivo. Evidentemente ho i miei limiti.


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le vicende personali passate sono il tarlo di questo forum (non so se anche di altri, perchè è l'unico che conosco e frequento). Credo che nessun forumista ci stia davvero bene, in questo clima, compresi coloro che rivangano e rimestano il passato, e coloro che alludono e sfotticchiano. Nessuna delle due fazioni mi appassiona, a prescindere da chi abbia ragione o torto (anche se a mio avviso i torti non stanno mai tutti da una parte).
> Per questa ragione non contribuirò mai a questo clima, perchè è davvero squallido e noioso.
> Consideratelo uno sfogo, più che una esortazione a rasserenare gli animi (se poi il mio intervento riesce a sortire qualche effetto in merito, non mi farebbe affatto schifo).


ma senti un po' da che pulpito arriva la predica
da uno che come il conte qui dentro fa il figo e sembra tutto a posto per mantenere un'immagine equilibrata e poi fuori di qui è il peggio del peggio
ma vergognati va e la lezioncina valla a fare a casa tua....sei proprio penoso


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le vicende personali passate sono il tarlo di questo forum (non so se anche di altri, perchè è l'unico che conosco e frequento). Credo che nessun forumista ci stia davvero bene, in questo clima, compresi coloro che rivangano e rimestano il passato, e coloro che alludono e sfotticchiano. Nessuna delle due fazioni mi appassiona, a prescindere da chi abbia ragione o torto (anche se a mio avviso i torti non stanno mai tutti da una parte).
> Per questa ragione non contribuirò mai a questo clima, perchè è davvero squallido e noioso.
> Consideratelo uno sfogo, più che una esortazione a rasserenare gli animi (se poi il mio intervento riesce a sortire qualche effetto in merito, non mi farebbe affatto schifo).


Questo intervento sarebbe condivisibile, se chi l'ha fatto non avesse in passato insultato pesantemente altri utenti, quando le vicende toccavano anche lui.

Che ci sta, per carità. Non giudico questo.

Ma io chiedo, prima di intervenire, un minimo di coerenza. 

Siamo tutti capaci a fare gli scialli quando le cose non ci toccano da vicino.

Molto più difficile è mantenere la stessa pacatezza quando qualcuno ci tira in mezzo senza che noi lo desideriamo.


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo intervento sarebbe condivisibile, se chi l'ha fatto non avesse in passato insultato pesantemente altri utenti, quando le vicende toccavano anche lui.
> 
> Che ci sta, per carità. Non giudico questo.
> 
> ...


e che poi fuori di qui tanto scialli non si è, aggiungiamo


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica.
> Siccome E. comunque è un tipo anche brillante e capace di farsi voler bene, riscuote la simpatia (pietà ?) delle colleghe. Una in particolare, ora in maternità, lo aveva preso abbastanza a cuore, e decide di fargli conoscere la sua coinquilina. Stà storia dell'appuntamento di E. con l'amica di G. è stato il motivo dei frizzi e lazzi intrascrivania per tutta la settimana.
> Il lunedì dopo, davanti alle macchinette del caffè, E. ancora non era arrivato, e G. (la collega che le aveva organizzato l'appuntamento), era nera: Appena arriva E. lo massacro di botte
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, approfitto di questo intervento per chiarire una cosa.
> 
> Io sono entrata qui per approfondire la riflessione su ciò che stavo vivendo. Un'esperienza di tradita e di traditrice atipica D).
> Mi sono sempre espressa cercando di capire il punto di vista degli altri. Non penso di aver mai dato giudizi sulle storie, anche pesanti, che ho letto qui sopra. Ho conosciuto persone che hanno uno stile di vita che personalmente non condivido affatto, ma mai mi sono permessa di disprezzarle. Credo che nelle relazioni umane lasciare aperta la porta del dialogo sia un'occasione di arricchimento personale.
> ...



Mi permetto di dire che a me non sei mai apparsa arida e cinica, neanche in quei frangenti :smile:

Una mia considerazione sui giudizi riguardo le vite altrui.
In un forum possono esserci utenti che, approfittando dell'anonimato, lanciano giudizi sommari sulle vicende di altri utenti senza avere un quadro completo della situazione. Pur essendo un modo superficiale di rapportarsi, direi che ci sta, è un forum, c'è parzialità di conoscenza e, giocoforza di opinione: 

Il discorso è diverso quando la conoscenza si estende all'esterno del forum e si viene a conoscenza diretta e ravvicinata delle stesse medesime vicende.
Ci si fa un quadro più preciso, anche se sempre incompleto.
Ma nel momento in cui c'è questo tipo di avvicinamento, aumenta l'empatia e diminuisce anche l'idea di poter porsi su un piedistallo a dare giudizi.
Ti faccio un esempio, spero illuminante.
Sul forum io posso dare un'opinione sul modo in cui ti rapporti coi tuoi figli in base a quello che scrivi sull'argomento.
Ma nel momento in cui ti conoscessi nella realtà e vedessi negli occhi i tuoi figli e il modo in cui ti poni nei loro confronti, difficilmente riuscirei a sentirmi in grado di giudicarti o sentirmi una madre migliore di te o cazzate di questo tipo.

E nel momento in cui aumenta la mia conoscenza della tua storia proporzionalmente a quello che vuoi raccontarmi tu, aumenta in proporzione anche la mia volontà di esprimerti eventuali opinioni a riguardo, senza che questo diventi un giudizio.
Perchè dovrebbe essere un giudizio?
Nella conoscenza, nell'amicizia, non ci sono giudizi, ma opinioni.
A che serve una conoscenza più approfondita se non a comprendere meglio?:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere che io sia suscettibile su questo argomento.


No che. Sei matta? Ma quando.


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che. Sei matta? Ma quando.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire che a me non sei mai apparsa arida e cinica, neanche in quei frangenti :smile:
> 
> Una mia considerazione sui giudizi riguardo le vite altrui.
> In un forum possono esserci utenti che, approfittando dell'anonimato, lanciano giudizi sommari sulle vicende di altri utenti senza avere un quadro completo della situazione. Pur essendo un modo superficiale di rapportarsi, direi che ci sta, è un forum, c'è parzialità di conoscenza e, giocoforza di opinione:
> ...


Sono d'accordo e ho approvato quello che hai scritto.

Io penso che le opinioni degli altri, anche quando si basano su elementi concreti che derivano da una conoscenza personale, si fa sempre un po' di fatica ad accettarle quando non sono conformi al proprio pensiero. Bisogna operare uno sforzo di decentramento che forse non è immediato (almeno non in me...devo sempre ragionarci su e metabolizzare) e richiede tempo.

Ma penso valga la pena farlo se si tratta di amici che, se sinceri, sono sempre in buona fede.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Io*

Io ho letto con attenzione e mi son tenuto fuori perchè almeno questa volta non son stato chiamato in causa...!Fermo restando la mia stima per Sole con la quale ho avuto anche parecchi scontri......!Non capisco alcuni interventi  di Lunapiena.....ma ci fai o ci sei?Ai Non-registrati neanche rispondo......!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho letto con attenzione e mi son tenuto fuori perchè almeno questa volta non son stato chiamato in causa...!Fermo restando la mia stima per Sole con la quale ho avuto anche parecchi scontri......!Non capisco alcuni interventi  di Lunapiena.....ma ci fai o ci sei?Ai Non-registrati neanche rispondo......!!


Luna?
Ci è ci è....fidati...quellla vive dentro la sua bolla e nel suo mondo surreale no?
Sai di quelle tipe che beccate dal marito direbbero...ma siiiiiiiiiiiiiii...maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...cosa vuoi che siaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
siam donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Penso che per far incazzare una come lunapiena non basterebbe neppure tutto il cemento che può tirare in testa un povero conte con le sue provocazioni...

ho imparato moltissimo da lunapiena....molto...
seguo la corrente di lunapiena e mi sento seduto sulla mia palla di cannone come il mitico barone rampante...

e viaaaaaaaaa oscuro verso nuove avventure...

Non posso sbarcare sul sole...perchè mi brucerebbe i peli del culo....ma eccomi novello armstrong che sbarco sulla luna e impianto la bandiera del conte....

Da luna ho imparato a tenere tutto il mondo a debita distanza e a non farmi coinvolgere da esso....e a vivere la mia vita fatta di cose concrete...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho letto con attenzione e mi son tenuto fuori perchè almeno questa volta non son stato chiamato in causa...!Fermo restando la mia stima per Sole con la quale ho avuto anche parecchi scontri......!Non capisco alcuni interventi  di Lunapiena.....ma ci fai o ci sei?Ai Non-registrati neanche rispondo......!!



Caro Oscuro in parecchi me lo hanno sempre chiesto...
io rispondo :
Se credi che ci faccio ci faccio
se credi che ci sono ci sono
lascio libera interpretazione.. 
ma il dilemma sta sempre lì essere o non essere...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro in parecchi me lo hanno sempre chiesto...
> io rispondo :
> Se credi che ci faccio ci faccio
> se credi che ci sono ci sono
> ...



e se non ci sei...scrivi noooo?


----------

